# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  The official shannis spoiler thread

## Meh

Due to numerous requests regarding a seperate forum/thread for shannis, you can discuss all related shannis stuff here. 

Please don't start new shannis (spoiler) threads as they will all be moved into here.

----------


## phils little sister

i dont believe it, are people still talking about them two, they are not even on our screens at the moment, and rumour has it that letita hasnt confirmed that she is coming back (i hope she doesnt), i hate the hole SHANNIS story line.  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Gemmajen

I have to admit that I am a huge Shannis fan _ (now hides............)_

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

How can you have spoilers about something which is well and truly in the past ?

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

hi mr cellophane how long have you been here

----------


## ?????

mr cellophane, your here too.

----------


## Bad Wolf

looks like the members of the beeb board have a new home !

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

I'm not likely to be as much though.  :Sad:

----------


## Jade

Does anyone actually KNOW what is going on with Shannis.  No a big fan but would be good to know some concrete information.

----------


## yvonne_slater

I'm not keen on Shannis

I want to start Shaant (Sharon Grant)  hehe off to hide now  ;)

----------


## crazygirl

> How can you have spoilers about something which is well and truly in the past ?


hey mr cellophane only just noticed you! how ya doing? isnt this nice were all here reunited!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## i-love-nigel

shannis is the best thing that ever happened in ee.  :Big Grin:  

 Cant wait till shaz and dennis come back - slightly worried though wid the new producer and that  :EEK!:  

I was shocked to learn dat dennis wasn't wiv shaz in usa but andy leaves da bookies to dennis so mayb sharon finds dis out and returns when she knows dennis is in da square.

However there is a qoute in a paper a few weeks ago sayin that tisch wont return, - when she came back 4 den , dat was the final goodbye.  :Sad:  

fingers crossed they get back 2gether!   :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

cant imagine denis n shazza running the bookies together shazza is to stylish for that

----------


## i_luv_dennis

this is my ist time on this cause the other one is closing but i luv shannis their storyline is so  great but i do think they should come back marrid  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## chamone256

I heard because Letita Dean hasn't confirmed that she is coming back if she does come back she will have a new man. Which apparently makes Dennis very jealous.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## emma

I am sure the producer will want to boost the ratings and bringing back Shannis will certainly boost them!

----------


## littlemo

Yes I think the writers would bring Dennis and Sharon back together, if Letitia did come back to the soap. The reason I think is because, I don't think they could ever be brother and sister, they might try to be friends, but the other stuff would always get in the way. Once being the love of each other's lives they couldn't get over that. It is a permanent fixture.

No I couldn't see Sharon running a bookies, because she is an independent business woman. Dennis should run the bookies on his own, and Sharon should become manager of Scarlet. This way they would both have jobs they could be proud of. Dennis wouldn't be relying on Sharon for anything, which he has done in the past. So f they split up they would both have something concrete to hold on too. 

I really think they could make their relationship work, they are so in love, and they also have an incredible bond, like brother and sister. They can talk to each other, they have a connection. It's incredible to watch.

I think there is hope for the pair, Letitia said she may come back and Nigel definetely is. I do think it will happen eventually.

----------


## *charlie*

well, i heard that as she filmed those scenes for dens death, and obviously didnt know where dennis was, that in a few months she and dennis would come back, after hearing of their dad's dissapearance. has anyone else heard this?  :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

No I haven't heard that Sharon is coming back. Dennis is returning in about 2 months, and I'm sure he will find out what really went on with his dad. Sharon could back eventually, Letitia Dean says she may do, but she wants to have a family, and if she does this it could take longer. But I think there's a chance of them reuniting.

----------


## genghis

ditto... but mentioning shannis these days is like waving a red rag to a bull! so what's the deal with the love birds? anyone no for sure when they are back, and if so, what the plans for them are?

----------


## Rach33

We've only been confirmed about Dennis's return in April no sign of Sharon yet

----------


## i_luv_dennis

hi i think that is true they could never go back as brother and sister after every think that has happened but they still make a perfect couple 4ever

----------


## Crazzykayzz

im new on this coz the message board on eastenders woz closing! DOH!!!!! lol bt i luv sannis and there storyline lol!

----------


## *xeni*

I have to say that the Sharon/Dennis love affair was very passionate but it has passed (get over it!) As an old member of the BBC boards I got so bored with Shannis this Shannis that! let's move on as Letitia Dean will probably leave anyway.....How about Jakessie or Patnnie? to get us all hooked???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Layne

whatever happens Sharon and Dennis will NEVER get married, Walford don't do nice and easy.(not the hair colour hehe)But it will never be smooth sailing for Sharon and Dennis they'll al ways have one obstacles in the way!I want them to settle down and everythin but lets just face it
ITS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN!!  :Mad:   :Sad:  
<crying now>
luv ya all
Layne
xxx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Yeah i'm sorry people but GET OVER IT!! Come on, this all finished up at christmas. Sorry to sound harsh but it's true!!
Lets live in _this_ year not 2004!
Dennis and Sharon are never gonna be together and live happily ever after......get over it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

i agree, as much as id like them to get back together and be happy, it just aint going to happen. they may not even bother trying again and if they do there is just going to be more misery and heartache

----------


## crazygirl

im sick of shazza n dennis they do my head in the story between themjust went on forever and completly did my nut in please let them get on with there lives and become brother n sister again

----------


## Claire

whatever happens, Dennis and Sharon can never go back to being brother and sister, too much has happened between them

----------


## PerfectPink

i love dennis but i think he should be with zoe not sharon

----------


## Rach33

If they got back together I would stop watching she's nothing more than a snivilling wreak who's only got herself to blame

----------


## phils little sister

> im sick of shazza n dennis they do my head in the story between themjust went on forever and completly did my nut in please let them get on with there lives and become brother n sister again



Here here    :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

> i love dennis but i think he should be with zoe not sharon


I so agree, dennis and zoe were perfect for each other but then sharon got jealous and her and dennis got it back on

Dennis is never going to get back with Sharon or Zoe, he'll probualy find someone else there is probulay queues of women waiting for him

Maybe he might get with Johnny Allen's daughter(don't no how old she is)

Luv ya 
Layne
xxx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> I so agree, dennis and zoe were perfect for each other but then sharon got jealous and her and dennis got it back on
> 
> Maybe he might get with Johnny Allen's daughter(don't no how old she is)


Johnny Allen's daughter?!? Have we met her yet?? 
And i agree with what every ones been saying....Dennis and Sharon:SO OVER!
Get over it!!
P.S i still think he should have stayed with Zoe, but she's doing my head in at the moment! ;) lol *Tell the police or SHUT UP!!*

----------


## emma_strange

I totally disagree with all of you dissing Sharron and Dennis. I think they were made to be. They seem so perfect for each other. So in love. and they dont care what people think. I like them being together

----------


## shannisrules

hi im new to this board as the other one closed down but i think that sharon and dennis made such a good couple and i dont know why all of u lot are saying that its old news (it maybe actually) but i think they were a good couple because they dident care about what anyone said or thought about them being together but then horrible den broke them up wat does everyone else think 
                                                luv ya nicolexx

----------


## dawnevers

does anyone know when or how chrissie gets caught?

----------


## Claire

> i love dennis but i think he should be with zoe not sharon


I disgree, I don't think Dennis will even want to know Zoe when he gets back, after all this is a girl who faked her pregnacy and slept with his dad  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I hope the truth about Zoe comes out when Dennis returns  :Big Grin:

----------


## angelblue

Yes i totally agree  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

Im actually glad that there is a seperate Shannis thread for us to post on. At least this way, we dont have the forum cluttered with the same thing and rumours concerning the pair. Afterall, people would only complain if there were threads on the same thing, so this works out well for everyone. Of course, anti-shannis fans dont have to participate here if they dont want to but its good for Shannis fans -me included because lets face it, whether the storyline is over or not-people will still talk about them because they remain a favourate to quite a few and I like to have intresting discussions about them anyway.

----------


## Alisha

> I disgree, I don't think Dennis will even want to know Zoe when he gets back, after all this is a girl who faked her pregnacy and slept with his dad  
> 
> I hope the truth about Zoe comes out when Dennis returns


I agree with you Claire

I cant see Dennis and Zoe getting back together and I wouldn't want them to either. They were just a bore to watch and didn't do anything for each other. Also Dennis has no reason to get back with Zoe now. He only stayed with her out of obligation. Its not as if he loves her.

I dont understand how Dennis should be with Zoe for any reason. From the second they started dateing it was clear to everyone that she was a Sharon substitute and therefore second best. Zoe always new this deep down. What kind of relationship is that? Dennis didn't even grow to love Zoe. They were together for over half a year and despite her desperate attempts at throwing herself at him, his heart was always with Sharon. That aside they have like zero chemistry and just didn't connect the way Sharon and Dennis did. Dennis turned boring for a while too. One of the reasons why I didn't like them together was because when Dennis was with her, there was very little depth to his character. At least with Sharon, Den, Andy and Dot -there was character developement but we didn't get that with him and Zoe.

----------


## butch

hey i think people are being two faced one minute they love shannis and next when theres nothing happening they hate them. i for one am a true shannis fan and i hope at some point we will be told if letita dean is coming back becasue there is so much they could do with the shannis storyline whether they are together or not

----------


## phils little sister

like what else can they possibly do with the shannis storyline em let me think another love triangle, pass me the bucket please  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Claire

> like what else can they possibly do with the shannis storyline em let me think another love triangle, pass me the bucket please


I agree that EE should have never done a love triangle with Sharon/Dennis/Zoe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  because it tainted the Shannis story and so on.......but I still think that the Shannis storyline has a lot of potential and hope Sharon and Dennis are reunited some time in the future.

----------


## butch

hey theres plenty they can do with shannis i.e dennis childhood, sharons infetility and so much more its just that ee ruined it by getting zoe involved

----------


## soap_angel

I think that they should get Sharon and Dennis back together and even though Sharons infertile, I think that she should get pregnant with Dennis's baby. It can happen that the doctors say there is no chance you can have a baby and then you fall pregnant, cos it happen to a friend of mine.

----------


## Alisha

> like what else can they possibly do with the shannis storyline em let me think another love triangle, pass me the bucket please


Im with you on the love triangle bit. Im a Shannis fan and I do think they have alot of potential. The mistake that tptb made was turning it into another predictable love triangle. Its dragged, went in circles and lacked realism.

The beauty of the storyline is driven from the fact that its forbidden and they are two different people and fell in love against the odds. This is the main reason why I prefered the progression of the storyline between September 2003-April 2004 -principally because the family was the overrideing factor in thier relationship -not a winey little girl that was completly unnecassary to the storyline. Den, being the main force made more compelling viewing in my eyes. Addding Zoe in tained it in more ways than one. Nevertheless, Sharon and Dennis still have lots of potential and they have heaps of chemistry. I know im not alone in thinking that they weren't given the chance they deserved.

I would like for them to get back together but ee have to do it right and carefully. Another love triangle is not the way to go though. The great thing about Sharon and Dennis is that they are both very complex and have depth to thier characters. Together -they spark of each other aswell as complications all around. If/when Sharon returns, I personally think that there is alot of promise for them with of course, bumps along the way. First and foremost, the death of Den is bound to cause a stir. Considering what Sharon said to him the last time she saw him, I think she would carry alot of guilt, just like she did all those years ago. Being with Dennis and giveing in to her happiness may feel (to Sharon) that she is stabing him in the back. Dennis has suffered severe mental and phychological torture in the hands of Den and this may cause a wedge between him and Sharon. There is also the stuff concerning Dennis's abusive childhood which is yet to be enraveled. Haveing a child is also another thing. Adoption sounds good but takeing Dennis past criminal convictions into consideration, the odds of it happening are very slim. A possibal surrogacy stoyline is feasable and intresting because as far as I know ee haven't had one (or done one in a long while).

----------


## Jade

I think a couple going through IVF would be a good storyline, I dont think it's happened anywhere else (correct me if i'm wrong) but I think they need to be a bit more stable first.  Its also very real as thoundsands of people are going through the same problem.

My friend was told she couldnt have children after complications as a result of an abortion.  She is now the Mother of a healthy happ one year old  :Smile:

----------


## Sammi

I adore Shannis. They're completley made for eachother and I could say that they're the best couple EE has had in years. The IVF storyline sounds fantastic and is bound to give the scriptwriters a few ideas of what to do with the characters. Bring it on!

----------


## Bad Wolf

i totally aggree xxx

----------


## soapy dream

:Smile:  


> Yes I think the writers would bring Dennis and Sharon back together, if Letitia did come back to the soap. The reason I think is because, I don't think they could ever be brother and sister, they might try to be friends, but the other stuff would always get in the way. Once being the love of each other's lives they couldn't get over that. It is a permanent fixture.
> 
> No I couldn't see Sharon running a bookies, because she is an independent business woman. Dennis should run the bookies on his own, and Sharon should become manager of Scarlet. This way they would both have jobs they could be proud of. Dennis wouldn't be relying on Sharon for anything, which he has done in the past. So f they split up they would both have something concrete to hold on too. 
> 
> I really think they could make their relationship work, they are so in love, and they also have an incredible bond, like brother and sister. They can talk to each other, they have a connection. It's incredible to watch.
> 
> I think there is hope for the pair, Letitia said she may come back and Nigel definetely is. I do think it will happen eventually.

----------


## Sammi

I mean if they didn't bring back Sharon, I know a load of fans will be very disappointed. There's plenty of fans out there, and even where I am people know what Shannis is! EE would be making a big mistake if they didn't bring them back.

----------


## Jade

I think they mean Nigel as in Nigel Harman who plys Dennis  :Smile:

----------


## Sammi

I know. It's not just Dennis though - I'm a huge Nigel fan and almost every one I know is rooting for Shannis.

----------


## ♥Lovin Me 4 Me♥

> i love dennis but i think he should be with zoe not sharon


How could you!!!!!!!!!!! lol i'm only joking you're allowed your point of view but i'm going to have to say i don't agree with it Zoe is weak and a 'snivelling wreck' as someone else said. I hate her so much, can't wait till she leaves. Her and dennis didn't go well together, their characters and backgrounds are so different it wouldn't have worked out.

----------


## Sammi

Zoe wrecked everything that Shannis had and it's so unfair! To sleep with your boyfriend's dad to get preggers is sick and I'm so glad Zonnis is dead!

----------


## Alisha

> How could you!!!!!!!!!!! lol i'm only joking you're allowed your point of view but i'm going to have to say i don't agree with it Zoe is weak and a 'snivelling wreck' as someone else said. I hate her so much, can't wait till she leaves. Her and dennis didn't go well together, their characters and backgrounds are so different it wouldn't have worked out.


I agree,

Even if ee decided never to reunite Sharon and Dennis again, the last thing I would want is for him to settle down with ditzy spineless Zoe. She did nothing for him and lowered his character. Even after Dennis slept with Sharon the first time and then she brushed him of, I didn't mind seeing him with Kate as she is the sort that Dennis would be atracted too -strong, independant, like Sharon. Also Kate is a likable character. Zoe just came across as a clingy immature kid to me. Im so glad they are over. As far as Im concerned its a laugheing joke that Dennis stuck with her for so long.

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

> A possibal surrogacy stoyline is feasable and intresting because as far as I know ee haven't had one (or done one in a long while).


Surely Den and Zoe was a surrogacy storyline   :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused:

----------


## Jade

Not really.  In Surrogacy all parties know about it.

----------


## Alisha

> Not really.  In Surrogacy all parties know about it.


absolutly.

I dont think of the Den and Zoe saga as surrogacy. It was more to do with desperate measures, deciet and manipulation. Zoe's intentions wasn't to have a baby. The underlyeing cause for Zoe sleeping with Den was to keep a hold of Dennis. Plus Dennis was completly oblivious to it too.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Zoe wrecked everything that Shannis had and it's so unfair! To sleep with your boyfriend's dad to get preggers is sick and I'm so glad Zonnis is dead!


I've got to say i agree _and_  disagree. Coz, personally i think *IN THE BEGINNING* (before she turned clingy) zoe and Dennis were good together but near the end of the relationship i agree with you guys.....it did get pretty sick.  :Sad:  But all the same, i honestly didn't feel for Shannis. that might have been because i missed it when the relationship started between them so i never really felt it was _right_ between them. _please don't hate me........._

----------


## Alisha

> .I missed it when the relationship started between them so i never really felt it was _right_ between them. _please don't hate me........._


Of course we dont hate you. We dont all like the same things and you're entitled to your own opinion   :Smile:  

I think seeing the first part of it is the most important with the storyline because thats where we got to see both struggle with thier feelings, with the family being the main contributeing factor. Say, if I missed all that and only started to watch it when the love triangle began, I dont think I would have invested so much energy into that storyline. The stuff in eary 2003 was the best part of it because we had the great two hander when Den phychologically destroyed Dennis (two hander) and the other one where Dennis confessed to Sharon over killing Jack. Great drama there and thats where the storyline was at its peak (in my opinion). I admit that since it turned into a love traingle, it lost its momentum.

----------


## soapy dream

> I think they mean Nigel as in Nigel Harman who plys Dennis


thanks JudeJude I think that was a bit silly of me thinkinking it was Nigel Bates.  Dont think the ee writers will bring back him to boost the ratings

----------


## E4cett

I hope Letita dean does come back. The whole shannis thing has bored me a bit now but i would love to see her and dennis return and live hapily ever after (i know not likely !) i wish zoe would hurry up and winge herself to death, i cant stand her character anymore. shes like a broken old record. I think sharon and dennis are great together and den has no way of stopping them being together now does he!!!

----------


## soapy dream

> I hope Letita dean does come back. The whole shannis thing has bored me a bit now but i would love to see her and dennis return and live hapily ever after (i know not likely !) i wish zoe would hurry up and winge herself to death, i cant stand her character anymore. shes like a broken old record. I think sharon and dennis are great together and den has no way of stopping them being together now does he!!!


HE MIGHT COME BACK AGAIN HAHA SORRY BIT OF A SILLY JOKE  :Smile:

----------


## Becksfanz

I love the storylines that include Dennis and Sharon so I hope they come back to our screens SOON! :-p

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Okies massive shannis fan here!!!!!!!!!!!! <stands on stool and beams proudly>

Okeydokes people now listen up and listen well. Verity (meh) has some partially good news partially bad news! 

Letitia is having a baby! Okies firstly no-one say it's Nigel's, that's silly, she's happily married! Anywayz she is having a little baby, which means shannis may not EVER return <sobs uncontrolably till some lovely person hands over a tissue> Awww thankies! But she has wanted a child like FOREVER!!! (although been stable in her life)

Now with the break in her career (her departure) she is starting a family! bless! I can't wait to see her kid, it's going to be so so so so adorable!!! 

Verity! xxxxx 

MY FIRST POST!!!

Verity! xxxxx

----------


## Meh

Hi Verity,

Can you let us know where you heard that from?

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Howdey Spud (tee hee potato head)

I was reading some soap magazine in the shop! I was just flicking through, i can't even remember which one! They showed this awful pic of her clambering out of a car, fag in mouth (obviously pre pregnancy), hair wet, dark glasses on, pale skin! Looked rough! Not her usual self! She's so gorgeously pretty! 

Sorry I'm not more of a help darling! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

Eastie

There is a masive difference between having a baby and deciding to start a family.  Don't forget she only announced she has made this choice in November and it is highly unlikely she would want to get pregnant while she was in panto.

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Mr Cellophane,

I know there is a difference but they had a quote in the mag, i can't remember that exactly (it has been nearly a week) But it was something like... 

"I'm over the moon at the news, I've reached a break in my career and life and can't wait to be a child's Mummy" 

It was somethign along those lines anyway, in fact that's alot closer than I thought it was going to be! I MET HER AT THE PANTO!!! SHE'S LOVELY! small, but lovely! I had a hug and two kisses off her! And I met her hubby! He's lovely too! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## angelblue

Thats great when you meet her did she say she was coming bck to ee   :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

Hi verity,

if its true, then Im happy for her as she has claimed that she was eager to start a family.

You're lucky to have met her.
I do hope one day in the future she does return though.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Of course we dont hate you. We dont all like the same things and you're entitled to your own opinion   
> 
> I think seeing the first part of it is the most important with the storyline because thats where we got to see both struggle with thier feelings, with the family being the main contributeing factor. Say, if I missed all that and only started to watch it when the love triangle began, I dont think I would have invested so much energy into that storyline. I admit that since it turned into a love traingle, it lost its momentum.


Thanks!
It just i think thats also the important time in the story line, in the beginning when it all started. thats when you actually _feel_ for the characters and what their going through....i'm glad that you understand wat i meant Alisha. Thanx!  :Smile:    ;)   :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## Claire

> Mr Cellophane,
> 
> I know there is a difference but they had a quote in the mag, i can't remember that exactly (it has been nearly a week) But it was something like... 
> 
> "I'm over the moon at the news, I've reached a break in my career and life and can't wait to be a child's Mummy" 
> 
> It was somethign along those lines anyway, in fact that's alot closer than I thought it was going to be! I MET HER AT THE PANTO!!! SHE'S LOVELY! small, but lovely! I had a hug and two kisses off her! And I met her hubby! He's lovely too! 
> 
> Verity! xxxx


At the moment Letitia Dean is on a two month European holiday with her husband, what magazine did you get this info from?

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

> At the moment Letitia Dean is on a two month European holiday with her husband, what magazine did you get this info from?


I read that too but she's back, she was on a two month European holiday with Jason not long ago but i think she must've returned early because it said she's pregnant! I'm not lying here i mean Letitia's fabby and I would not and could not lie about her! 

Verity! xxxxx

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

> Thats great when you meet her did she say she was coming bck to ee


Hiya darling, I had a whole plan of questions I wanted to ask her but managed to get star struck when I met her! Hmmm but luckily that was a question I remembered! She said she was but I think a few things have changed since! Sooo maybe not! I hope so though! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

> Hi verity,
> 
> if its true, then Im happy for her as she has claimed that she was eager to start a family.
> 
> You're lucky to have met her.
> I do hope one day in the future she does return though.


Howdey Alisha! I remember you from the beebs boards! I think we did natter about shannis a little too much for our own good! Tee hee! 

I was very very lucky to have met her in fact. My parents said we'd have to leave in 5 minutes even if I didnt get the chance to meet her, when suddenly she appeared! We'd waited two hours!!!! I was very very lucky! It's funny but when I did meet her she spoke about kids then too, she said she loved my name! And so did her hubby! So I'm hoping (not so secretly) That she calls her child Verity! Would be fabby! 

She really has wanted a child for so long and she's ecstatic that she's pregnant, it's so clear! Bless her! 

Verity! xxxxx

----------


## Gemmajen

> I read that too but she's back, she was on a two month European holiday with Jason not long ago but i think she must've returned early because it said she's pregnant! I'm not lying here i mean Letitia's fabby and I would not and could not lie about her! 
> 
> Verity! xxxxx


I usually read every celebrity mag there is and I haven't read anything about Letita being pregnant so lets wait and see.

----------


## Alisha

> Howdey Alisha! I remember you from the beebs boards! I think we did natter about shannis a little too much for our own good! Tee hee!


Hi yes, thats me!  Im glad that quite a few people from the beebs boards have joined here.

Just out of curiosity though, which magazine was it?  :Confused:

----------


## cutebella

I hope that Sharon will come back, cause right now ee is a bit boring [B]

----------


## cutebella

I hope they'll sharon and dennis get back together they will make a great couple!!  :Smile:  How's dennis going to find out that and left him the bookies??

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

> Hi yes, thats me!  Im glad that quite a few people from the beebs boards have joined here.
> 
> Just out of curiosity though, which magazine was it?


I was flicking through all the soap mags and it was on one of them but I really wasn't paying much attention to covers! SoapLife said a bit about her though and had the same pic! But that's not the one I'm on about! 

It's great that people from beebs are here but I haven't really seen any of my closest friends I made! ='( 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## feistyblue

I'm a bit confused now. On This Morning in Nov/Dec Letitia said she was definitely not leaving permanently but that she didn't know exactly when she would be back.

Then early on this year on This Morning, the soap expert - Sharon(I think thats her name) said the director they were bringing back was very much aware that the Shannis story lines were big crowd pullers and was more than likely to bring them back.

If she's pregnant I am very surprised that haven't broken this news on This Morning again.

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

> I'm a bit confused now. On This Morning in Nov/Dec Letitia said she was definitely not leaving permanently but that she didn't know exactly when she would be back.
> 
> Then early on this year on This Morning, the soap expert - Sharon(I think thats her name) said the director they were bringing back was very much aware that the Shannis story lines were big crowd pullers and was more than likely to bring them back.
> 
> If she's pregnant I am very surprised that haven't broken this news on This Morning again.


I don't think they will be bringing Sharon back pregnant, wouldnt that ruin her whole infertility storyline? I mean the whole point is that she feels she can't give Dennis what he wants..when she can!!! 

I think if she came back pregnant it would seriously destroy all the acting she did-which was magnificant!!!! She's the best! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

If Letitia is pregnant, they are hardly likely to bring her back for her to leave again in 5 months or so.  If she isn't then she won't want to come back yet.

So get over it - Sharon has gone for a few years.

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

> If Letitia is pregnant, they are hardly likely to bring her back for her to leave again in 5 months or so.  If she isn't then she won't want to come back yet.
> 
> So get over it - Sharon has gone for a few years.


Okay I agree with you there, kind of! I mean i would've worded it different. Letitia and Sharon both have a large fan base who like me long to have her back! However this does not mean everyone is stuck in the present time and can't get over the fact! I realised Christmas Day that that could be the last time I saw her, of course not knowing she'd return for the 20th anniversary! 

I personally can't wait to see her return, even if I do have to wait ages!!! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## Alisha

If Letitia Dean is haveing a baby, that doesn't mean that she will be of the show for a good few years. Look at Jessie Wallace and Kacey Ainsworth -thier maternity leave was less than a year and they are already back at work (or Jessie soon to be). 

With the possibility of Letitia being pregnant and her wanting to return, I would think that she would most likely return at the end of this year or next year. I think it would be pretty pointless for her to return, only for her to leave again but then again I like Sharon so I wouldn't mind seeing her again.  :Smile:

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

> If Letitia Dean is haveing a baby, that doesn't mean that she will be of the show for a good few years. Look at Jessie Wallace and Kacey Ainsworth -thier maternity leave was less than a year and they are already back at work (or Jessie soon to be). 
> 
> With the possibility of Letitia being pregnant and her wanting to return, I would think that she would most likely return at the end of this year or next year. I think it would be pretty pointless for her to return, only for her to leave again but then again I like Sharon so I wouldn't mind seeing her again.


I suppose, but Letitia has always really wanted a family so maybe once she actually has the child working may not seem as important! I mean if she wants to work then hands up to her that's a great thing to be able to do! But I'm not sure if she'd want to. She's very stable and Im sure she has ample amounts of money to retire now if she really wanted! She's on 350,000 pounds a year!!!!!!! Although, I bet at least 100,000 a year goes on her endless hopping sprees! She's terrible for it!!!!!! 

I'm hoping she returns as she is my favorite character and Letitia is my favorite actress but if she chooses not to I'll pull through!!! (just) 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## dennis_chicadee

:Confused:  i am looking for a link to the nigel harman online website i was enjoying a fan fiction on shannis but now cannot find the link anymore please help 

love sarah  :Confused:

----------


## Meh

There's a link on www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders

----------


## dennis_chicadee

thank you so so much!!!!!

love sarah

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

I don't know darling, sorry! I'm still trying to figure out how all these websites work, sorry!

----------


## pi-n-ky

[SIZE=7][B]I heard that sharron gets preggie even though she cnt have kids i mean wat is that???  :EEK!:   :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## Claire

> [SIZE=7][B]I heard that sharron gets preggie even though she cnt have kids i mean wat is that???


There is always a small chance (about 5%) that Sharon can actually get pregnant,  But I would like to see Sharon in an adoption storyline.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> There is always a small chance (about 5%) that Sharon can actually get pregnant,  But I would like to see Sharon in an adoption storyline.


I agree!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alisha

> There is always a small chance (about 5%) that Sharon can actually get pregnant,  But I would like to see Sharon in an adoption storyline.



I would like that too but considering Dennis past criminal convictions I just cant see it happening which is a great shame   :Sad:  but I do think eastenders should consider a surragocy storyline though.

----------


## Claire

> I would like that too but considering Dennis past criminal convictions I just cant see it happening which is a great shame   but I do think eastenders should consider a surragocy storyline though.


I think a surragocy storyline would be a good idea for EE to do, I haven't seen this type of storyline covered in any other soap and there are so many directions the writers can take this story.

----------


## Gino Fellino

Why are ye spoiling all these shows for me

----------


## Meh

> Why are ye spoiling all these shows for me


Because you are in the soap spoilers section.

Please read the rules before you post.

----------


## Gino Fellino

> Because you are in the soap spoilers section.
> 
> Please read the rules before you post.


Oh right, I wondered what spoilers meant

----------


## angelblue

Any news on sharon coming back?

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

I don't think she is unfortunately. When I met Letitia I asked her and she said "not for a while *sweety*" And I told her I missed Sharon and her fabby acting and she said "Awww you're a little darling aint ya?" Tee hee I'm sure she thinks I'm clinically insane!!!! 

Verity! xxxxxx

----------


## angelblue

Oh no so she isnt coming back but ee not the same without her and also we need some of the watts bck their the best family in ee?

let hope John Yorke wants her back?

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

I agree, can't watch it without her, i tend to get all excited when I see pics on the telly now which is rather funny! My mum and dad refuse to watch with me because i repeatedly point out the valentines photo and that bloody portrait! Tee hee! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ok i know r=tis may sound really stupid but who is shannis? i cant remeba for the life of me!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

o i gettit now - silly me

yeh she does get pregnant - her n dennis meet up in spain or summit!

----------


## angelblue

I dont think that happens because we dont if even know if she comes back?

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

o it does ive heard it many places

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

I think that's wishful thinking! 

Shannis= Sharon + Dennis 

It's a combination of their names!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i know - i worked it out! but hey - its soapland - nething can happen!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

You've got a point there!  :Smile:  lol

----------


## angelblue

I wonder how their going to explain why dennis didnt go to see sharon maybe in the end they saw eachother and didnt work out?

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Except what with what Sharon said and stuff that wouldn't work! I've already worked out why, it's so simple! 

He knows how much she loves Den and doesn't want to change that so he's keeping his distance. Also Dennis gave up on her rather easily at Christmas and feels really bad for it. Then of course maybe he couldn't find her and now is worried that she's moved on! 

Like my conclusion? 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## angelblue

Yeah that is a good reason actually if that did happen it kind of leaves the storyline open 

How do you think zoes going react to dennis coming back do you think he will forgive her   :Smile:

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Also it leaves the story open for a Sharon return. If someone (Pauline probably) Told her Dennis was back in Walford she'd be there straight away! I love the idea already, and it does sound like a characteristic thing to do! 

He wouldn't forgive her for that EVER. Plus Zoe's leaving soon (YIPPPPEEEEEEEE) so she really has no chance in a zonnis rekindle! Tis fabby! Yay No more zonnis! 

Verity!v xxxxxx

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh - im so happy shes goin i mean how annoyin can 1 character b/ how dus she leave?ne1 know?

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

I was seriously hoping she dies a logn and painful death and we see her die so she can't possibly return! I sure hope so! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## angelblue

I have nothing against the actress i wish all the luck for the future she seems really nice person

I just liked the sharon and dennis storyline better it was really good   :Smile:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

big mo's gonna have to look after the stall when Zoe's left. What relevence that has to this i don't know.......  :Embarrassment:

----------


## angelblue

Hi i was just wondering on the night den died after sharon left do you think she went to find dennis if so do you think she found him and it didnt work thats why he is back?

----------


## Alisha

> Hi i was just wondering on the night den died after sharon left do you think she went to find dennis if so do you think she found him and it didnt work thats why he is back?



I don't think she did because she doesn't know where he is. She could have phoned him but it could be a number of reasons why she didn't.

After discovering the truth about what Den did she is probably too distraught or she may be a bit miffed at Dennis. Afterall, you would think that Sharon is the first person he'd go to if he had the chance but he didn't. Dennis obviously had his reasons but I can imagine that Dennis going AWOL instead of being with her may have hurt her, especially after everything they have been through.

----------


## mich23

The problem with the whole Shannis thing is that it's been done over and over and over again, and very over done at that. We need to let it lie now.

I think one of the main problems with Eastenders is that the scriptwriters try and please the viewers, who always want the obvious and the easiest things to happen - Kat and Alfie for example. They don't seem to let things work themselves out like other soaps such as Corrie or Emmerdale would. 

In a similar way they never let the characters establish themselves. People hated the Ferreiras, so they weren't given any storylines, people said they were more rubbish, and so they get written out. I seem to remember people weren't keen on the Slaters at the beginning either, but they were given a chance to develop with some excellent no-one-saw-that-coming storylines (Trevor and Mo, Mo and the rape, Kat and Zoe, Zoe and Kelly, etc.).

So leave Shannis alone and lets see the writers giving us something new. And I was so sick of Sharon when she left - I actually didn't watch as much while she was on!! It's dull, give Dennis someone new! Or get him and Sam together - the Mitchell's and Watts's unite??...

----------


## Alisha

I think if any downfall of Shannis was down to poor scripts. I really like them together and do see a strong chemistry but ever since the love triangle began, the storyline lost a huge part of its appeal. The story was about Sharon and Dennis's feelings vs the family but then that changed when Zoe got involved and we had Dennis on yo-yo on them both which I couldn't personally stand. It went in circles and even me as a Shannis fan was not happy with the direction of the storyline.

I dont like Sam (another Zoe to me) but I really like Sharon. I wasn't sick of her but I didn't like the way ee turned her more dependant person. I do think its not the end for them though and I feel it would be very unrealistic if we saw both come back to the sqaure, move on and have different partners and be 'siblings'. The way the depth of thier feelings were portrayed throughout the last 18 months and thier final scenes together with the words 'forever', I just can't see them not getting back together. I think that Sharon and Dennis together have a lot of potential, given the right storylnes but pleeeeeese - not another love triangle!

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

> I don't think she did because she doesn't know where he is. She could have phoned him but it could be a number of reasons why she didn't.
> 
> After discovering the truth about what Den did she is probably too distraught or she may be a bit miffed at Dennis. Afterall, you would think that Sharon is the first person he'd go to if he had the chance but he didn't. Dennis obviously had his reasons but I can imagine that Dennis going AWOL instead of being with her may have hurt her, especially after everything they have been through.


Howdey Alisha! I always love to hear your views I feel you give very effective arguments and points! 

I think Dennis had his reasons too! He knows deep down exactly how much Sharon cares for Den. I think he's even a little jealous about that, although he has no reason to be of course. But, he knows that if Sharon found out about Den's part in everything she'd be emotionally hurt so he wants her to believe that he's happy and that he didn't pass her off for nothing! 

So obviously right now Sharon's feeling a little let down. Dennis told her repeatedly that he loved her and yet when his choice came he decided to bury his head in the sand even if that meant maybe loosing her forever. 

Verity! xxxxx

----------


## Alisha

Hi Verity,

Thanks for the compliment  :Smile:  

I think your theory of why Dennis didn't return to Sharon when he did sounds very plausable. Dennis loves Sharon but knows just how much Sharon loves her dad so by not revealing all, he is spareing her the pain.

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Hey darling, I don't believe in saying things if they're not true! 

That's exactly what I meant! I'm not very good at explaining things so I hope you got the point! Spareing the pain, makes him sound like some kind of saint! Tee hee! 

Verity! xxxxxx

----------


## angelblue

I agree with your theory it wasnt sharon i was sick of it was zoe her constant whining at dennis was doing my head in and saying i love him i dont think she knows the concept of love other wise she wouldnt of done what she did ?

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

That whole opinion was perfect until you added a question mark at the end. It's like you're questioning yourself! I am sick and tired of Zoe. Tee hee I loved today's line 

Zoe: Sometimes it's just not meant to be! 

That made me laugh so so much! I replied with a "yeah so why didnt you take the hint" 

Then it flashed to Bill and Pat and Bill said he was more of a dog person himself and my father said "yeah so was Dennis" calling our dearly beloved Sharon a bitch! Grrrrrr! 

Verity! xxxxxxx

Didnt you think Johnney's wife looks like Frankie from Corrie or Shell Dockley from Bad girls or Debra Stephenson, dependign on how you think of her??

----------


## angelblue

Yeah for an moment it did   i am waiting for chrissie and jake to get together and hope sharon comes back soon because dennis back soon?

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Hmmm a new Debra Stephenson, weird! 

I want Jake and Chrissie to get together! Although it's not exactly a "Shock horror" story, we've seen it comign from the word go! I think we spotted it before the script writers!!! Dennis has to come back very soon, i mean the bookies can't run itself. Then of course if Tishy is returning <crosses everything> then we get our lovely beautiful angelic, perfect shannis back!!!! 

Verity! xxxxxx

----------


## angelblue

If you go on the ee website it saids sharon and dennis hottest moments they have acknowledges for once they said ee fans haved named it shannis check it out

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

I know I get the EE newsletter and saw those clips first! Thanks for telling me though darling! 

Letitia hates shannis, did you know that?

----------


## angelblue

What the name or the storyline how come   :Sad:

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

She seriously hates the storyline. She (like many others) thinks it's brought down her career! 

When my friend met her (i did too but a different day) my friend asked if Tish was going back to EE and she said "one day but not now!" then she rolled her eyes and muttered "damn shannis" tee hee 

Although she referred to it as shannis!!!

----------


## PinkFairy

I really hope she does return, as EE is nothing whitout her and Shannis as well. It is getting boring and I never though I would say that! Hopefully Dennis will return soon and it will become a bit more interesting again.

----------


## angelblue

Do you think it true that she didnt like the storyline if so she may not want to return?

----------


## Alisha

> She thinks it's brought down her career! 
> 
> When my friend met her  my friend asked if Tish was going back to EE and she said "one day but not now!" then she rolled her eyes and muttered "damn shannis"


I find that quite strange because considering her previous interviews she sounded like she was genuinely fond of the storyline and really rooting for Sharon and Dennis to be together.  :Confused:

----------


## angelblue

Yes that what i thought?

----------


## Toxic

I don't like Shannis..

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

> I find that quite strange because considering her previous interviews she sounded like she was genuinely fond of the storyline and really rooting for Sharon and Dennis to be together.


Yes but I don't make up her mind. Maybe she didnt want people to be put off the storyline whilst it was going (not saying it's ended) but said privately to one person that she hates it! In fact she may have been a bit tipsy, we're not sure! My friend reckons Letitia was a little drunk!

----------


## PinkFairy

I think she wouldn't of been allowed to say she disliked the storyline when still filming. It wouldn't promote the storyline or the soap very well would it? I dont think that Shannis has ruined her career, in fact I think it has portrayed her as a better actress. I think that the Zonnis storyline has not done much for Michelle Ryan. I wasn't that keen on Zoe before, but once Zonnis had started, all Zoe did was cry and wear tacky dresses.

----------


## Claire

> I dont think that Shannis has ruined her career, in fact I think it has portrayed her as a better actress. I think that the Zonnis storyline has not done much for Michelle Ryan. I wasn't that keen on Zoe before, but once Zonnis had started, all Zoe did was cry and wear tacky dresses.


Exactly, and Michelle is up for best actress in the soap nominations  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Letitia should have been nominated instead.

----------


## angelblue

I know what is going on hopefully she will be chosen in from the public or something?

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

It doesn't look like it! I LOVE YEW TISHY!!!! 

Bless she really is the best actress on there (ok i think she's the best in the world!) But Michelle Ryan? WHAT? I actually think her acting can be rather poor sometimes and have always found her voice to be annoying and wingey! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## Angeldelight

Eastie-babe4eva i have finally found someone who agrees with me about Michelle Ryan's acting, i find it really bad sometimes and her voice is the worst thing i have ever heard!!!

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

AND there was me thinking I was alone TOO! Tee hee! Now I know that I'm not alone! How brilliant is that! No actually I used to have a big group of boardy friends who thought Michelle couldnt particularly act...we used to plan her murder (Zoe's not Michelle's of course) 

Tee hee! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## PinkFairy

I think Zoe's a rubbish character, and for all she's been through she doesn't seem to have much depth. I mean, she still thinks she has killed Den, yet she's carrying on lkike nothing's happened. I don't know why she should et best actress, Letitia deserves it WAY more. All my friends were...were..Zonnis fans! It was horrible. The only friend who liked Shannis got bored with me for talking about it too much. I proably need help for an addiction.

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

I had a massive argument with two of my friends on the bus because they called Sharon names for being mean to Zoe! That was when Sharon was fighting for Dennis, then Zoe slapped Sharon at number 43! I wasn't at all happy!  Tee hee but they took it all back the next day when they took a look at Michelle's acting which I todl them to do! So the next day we came in and were all agreeing that Zoe should be axed! 

Although, they still don't like Sharon at all! Tee hee! My parents say I'm obsessed, i say I'm...passionate! Tee hee! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## PinkFairy

My parents don't watch EE anymore so they don't really know about Shannis, but my firend, the sort of Shannis friend rolls her eyes at me when ever I mention them too much. When I started going on about xmas she threw a pen at me to shut me up. I do go a bit though to be fair. I can't help it though!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

yeah, passionate or obsessed..........? tee hee (i'm only teasing)

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Tee hee! I agree, not sure if they're the same thing or not! 

Anywayz I love them lots and lots, enough to write every single bloody script i write about them! And if it's not then I incorporate them into it somehow! It's rather funny! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## angelblue

Who thinks sharon and dennis storyline was the downfall of 2004 i dont think it was i have to admit the zoe stroyline dragged on an bit it was nothing to do with her but some how she got in involved it all about den and their forbidden love nothing to do with zoe?

----------


## Shelly

I agree it was nothing to do with Zoe. It was better at the beginning when it was Den who was in their way. I think it was really bad for Zoe though to because I used to like her and now I can't stand her.

----------


## Alisha

> Who thinks sharon and dennis storyline was the downfall of 2004 i dont think it was i have to admit the zoe stroyline dragged on an bit it was nothing to do with her but some how she got in involved it all about den and their forbidden love nothing to do with zoe?


I dont think that Sharon and Dennis was the downfall of eastenders in 2004. To me the downfall of the storyline in general was Sharon/Dennis/Zoe - that's what ruined it. Sharon and Dennis's storyline was running for 18 months and yeah it did drag but that's when ee stupidly turned a great storyline into a predictable love triangle by bringing Zoe into it (huge mistake!) I loved watching the continuous attraction between Sharon and Dennis, thier feelings developeing and them fronting out the square and standing up to Den. That was the best part of it all. Two of my favouratre episodes last year was when Den phychologcially destroyed Dennis in the vic and the other Shannis two hander three days later when Sharon learned the details of Dennis's invlovement in Dalton's death. Not only was there great character developement for Dennis, but the family was the main obstical which contributed to them as a couple and that's what made the storyline what it was.

However that faded into the background and instead the viewers were replaced with a rather tedious storyline which had no resembelance of the initial idea. Zoe of all people (was never one of my favourates) was now the main forice between them. I know technically it was always the family but the way it was portrayed on screen, it came across that Dennis was now in a dilemma over two women when the story was never about that. It was as through it was ee's chance to promote Zoe's character because she was in for almost every episode and I dont think she added any dimmension to it in the slightest. Even Dennis who is one of my favourate characters turned into a spinless git for a while. When he interacts with characters like Dot, Den, Andy and Sharon he shines through and most development. With Zoe - I thought he was incredibaly flat. Another thing I found it very unconvinceing was for Dennis to stick it out with Zoe for a month, let alone 8! If you compare Zoe to his previous partners she is very immature and not the type that Dennis would go for. Kate, Kat and Sharon - I could see why he would date them (and all had chemistry) but Zoe to me was a young immature girl who would go in a strop over the tiniest things. I would had been much happier to see Sharon and Dennis standing up to Den in opposition to eastenders useing Zoe's character in an attemp to spice things up. Pah!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

For the best part of last year, I was rooting for Sharon and Dennis to be together and I'm hopeing that if/when Sharon returns we can see them together without being tarnished with what the viewers have been subjected too for 8 months last year. The storyline was doing great without Zoe. Sharon and Dennis have an enourmous chemistry between them and I feel it would be a shame for ee to let it go. Even without Den they have much potential and are both character driven with depth.

----------


## angelblue

You summed it up pretty well i agree with what you said you were spot on with your explaination?

----------


## talulah

does ne1 lnow exactly when Dennis is comming back?

----------


## naomi

I too am getting pretty bored of the shannis thing GeT OvEr It

----------


## Jade

> I too am getting pretty bored of the shannis thing GeT OvEr It


Dont view the Shannis thread then.  We have created this thread specifically for Shannis so it doesnt clogg up the whole board  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

couldn't have said it better

----------


## chocolate

i heard that sharon comes back pregenant does anyone know if it is true because i know she has a small chance or something but then when she came back for den im not sure ?

----------


## PinkFairy

I don't think that it has even been confirmed that Sharon is comig back by the BBC, so I think that at this stage it is very unlikely. Still, I would love for it to be true. (Fingers crossed!)  :Smile:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ive heard it is true and its dennis's

----------


## PinkFairy

It might be true, but I don't think scripts have beeen wrote that far in the future.

----------


## Bad Wolf

nothing has been confimed that letitia dean is returning, or how dennis does

----------


## di marco

i really want it to be true as i love shannis. the thing is, i dont see how it can be true. firstly, when sharon came back on the night of dens death, she wanted to know where dennis was and so that means she hadnt seen him since xmas. it is unlikely that she went to see dennis after that as she didnt know where he was. if she had of tracked him down and they reunited then she would be coming back with dennis and i dont think that is going to happen as nothing has been confirmed about her return and i think (although im not entirely certain) that nigel harman has returned, or is very soon going to return, to filming. that only leaves the fact that the baby could have been conceived before xmas. this could be a possibility however when she came back in feb she would have been 2 months or more pregnant and nothing was said, leading me to think that she wasnt. im sorry to anyone that wants sharon to be pregnant (i do too) i just think that its not going to happen. im not saying that its not true, im just saying that it would be very unlikely

----------


## PinkFairy

I think she might of said something to Den, though I don't know. Also I think thtya the chance of her getting pregnant, with her infertility and the limited times that they could sleep togther before xmas, i think it would be unlikely

----------


## Alisha

> i heard that sharon comes back pregenant does anyone know if it is true because i know she has a small chance or something but then when she came back for den im not sure ?


Hi, I dont think that there is any truth in that rumour. As far as we know there hasn't been any official confirmation of Letitia returning (I do hope she does some point in the future).

As for Sharon becomeing pregnant, it's not impossibal but it is very unlikely. Sharon's not infertilie but after aborting Grant's baby she was left with an infection which has really reduced her chances of convieveing. Even after she tred IVF (when she told phil) it didn't work. There is about a 5% chance of women in similar cicumstances as Sharon of getting pregnant. Though the liklihood of it actually happening is slim, I wouldn't rule it out as miricals have known to happen in situations like these.  :Smile:

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

By my encounter and other peoples too it appears Letitia doesn't know if she'll be returning yet. So, why would they have a story built for her already? Is that not just a waste of script-writers/producers/EE staff, time? 

I feel this whole rumour is actually shannis fans wishful thinking! Like back in May they had the whole Sharon being pregnant rumours too. Everyone thought that she was going to collapse at Vicki's birthday party and turn out to be pregnant, yeah right, it didn't happen! 

So say I'm painting everyone in the same colours but I'm going to hold off till someone or something reliable posts this and it's official! 

Verity! xxxxx

----------


## PinkFairy

Rumours like that have been going around for over a year, when there was more of a chance of it happening, so I think it is very unlikely that she is going to return in the next few months pregnant. Though, never say never, one day it might happen. )To mine and thousands of others delight!)

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

I'm fed up of the rumours though, unless it's certain why get peoples hopes up just to let them down so easily? 

I so want her to come back pregnant, but i don't see it happening anytime soon and the clocks are ticking! 

Verity! xxx

----------


## PinkFairy

I know, Imean the longer they leave it, the less likely the chance she will have of ever getting pregnant. I hat the rumours, I feel so sad when ot turns out they're not true. God, i'm going to have check into a hospital soon for obbsesive behavior. I'm getting like my friend who lives, dreams and probably eats Mcfly. Except with me it's about Shannis. Not Mcfly. Yuck

----------


## the_watts_rule

hey everybody i think shannis is a good storyline

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

I agree with you on that count, deffo! Shannis is brilliant! 

Lauren-(that is your name?)- That's weird, i'm always told off for babbling on about shannis, i have one friend who half likes it and another friend who is crazy about McFly. No joking here!!!! 

Verity! xxxxx

----------


## Angeldelight

i LOVE shannis     i LOVE shannis      i LOVE shannis

my mate gave me her vidoes to watch. so i watched the week before they got together again at christmas and the chemistry was brilliant, the acting was great and i was captivated, i was really glad when they got back together even though i knew how it was going to end....

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Unfortunately I don't have any non-internet friends who love shannis except one who only slightly likes it so I'm kind of stuffed up! I love them though they are fabby! 

awwww Nigel Harman is FIT, HOT, GORGE! 

Letitia Dean is beautiful, talented, sweet, gorgeous and mesmerisingly great at acting! 

Hmmmmm I think that sums up most of it...

*S*ome
*H*eroitic
*A*cting
*N*eeds
*N*urturing,
*I*nnocent
*S*haron 

Needs your help, Dennis' love and a huge fan base to knock producer's into shape! 

Verity! xxxxx

----------


## Alisha

[QUOTE=Eastie-babe4eva]Unfortunately I don't have any non-internet friends who love shannis except one who only slightly likes it so I'm kind of stuffed up! I love them though they are fabby! 

Only half of my friends watch ee and the majority that do thought that Sharon and Dennis belonged together and thought it was shame that they split at Christmas (this was including some males to my suprise but of course I had to promise them I wouldn't tell a soul.   :Lol:

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Woweeee just shows tht Shannis fans are separated! I love and adore them of course but most of my friends are crazy over Zoe so that blows off the whole shannis thing doesn't it!   :Thumbsdown:  

they are so stupid! Why be a zoe fan anyway? I don't see the (cant think of word) attraction! (that's the one!!!) Tee hee! 

It's just...why would anyone support whingey voiced, egg shaped head character who drones on and on in a mock east end london accent about her love for a man who despite his gorgeous physical features is slightly messed up on the inside? 

I think that sums up my thoughts here! Tee hee! 

Verity! xxxxx (will you read something for me please? It's a script called Mending hearts in "california")

----------


## PinkFairy

Egg head! I nearly fell off my chair when I read that! You're right too, she does have an egg head. Even when she's not trying to be in a whinging, drippy, annoying mood, she still appears to be that way. She has the most awful taste in dresses too, she should really go on to 'what not to wear', that red one was the worst, it made me want to puke. Ughhh. Shannis forever, Zonnis never! That should be my new catchphrase.

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

That was my catchphrase ages ago but you can adopt it if you wish!   :Bow:  

Tee hee as my mark of respect of course! I really despise Zoe, how annoying can one character be. Then zonnis is even worse, it makes me feel sick! 

Then...shannis <sighs> Beautiful shannis! Tee hee! 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## PinkFairy

Mmm. I've tried to stop being so mad about it, but I can't. Im addicted and probably will be forever. Sad person.

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

I'm worse! I have sharon and Dennis pics saved a bazillion times over on my PC! I've drawn them both, written every story ever about them, think about them 24-7 

I own two CD's of tracks which remind me of them which my friend compilated for me! I told Tishy I was a mad shannis fan even though I know she hates it! 

Hmmmph! Biggest shannis fan in the world right here! 

Verity! xxxxxxx

----------


## PinkFairy

I used to tape shannis so I have loads of episodes on tape, though I have played them so many times they have started to go fuzzy. Grrr, you met Tish! The only celeb I've ever met is...wait forit...Toyah Wilcox! Though, I'm quite shy normally, so if I ever met her I would just go red. My mum had to talk to Toyah for me because I was to quiet. My friend met Charlie Brooks obce though. Lauren, the second biggest shannis fan xxx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> I'm getting like my friend who lives, dreams and probably eats Mcfly. Except with me it's about Shannis. Not Mcfly. Yuck


 HEY!!  :Angry:   There's nothing wrong with dougie!!! Don't diss Dougie (sorry to have to take the focus point away from the conversation, i just thought i'd make my views known) .........  :Angel:  u can get back to the main conversation now, _sorry_

----------


## PinkFairy

I did buy their album at one point band I used to like them, I just don't really anymore. Sorry to offend you and all other McFly fans, I don't hate them, I'm just not that keen on them. Sorry!

----------


## PinkFairy

Oh and I don't hate Dougie either, though it's Danny that my friend is mad about.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

it's ok, i'm not a HUGE fan of the group McFly anyway, just Dougie....... 
_*thinks happy thoughts*_ ahhhhhh

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

McFly- My friend loves Dougie too, you should be like best friends seriously! personally hate them myself but I was once into Harry! 

Tishy- yesh I met her on my 14th birthday, bless she's so tiny and sweet! I met her hubby Jason too! She introduced me to him but...I'd nattered to him for around half an hour whilst waiting for her to hurry up! She took 2 hours to come out but it was worth it! I got two hugs and two kisses!   :Love:   :Love:  

yay! Tee hee, you dont seem shy by nattering over the net! 

Verity! xxxx SBF

----------


## PinkFairy

It's when I meet people in the face. My maths teacher once said I was "Extermly timid" ! She scared me. I may not have met Tish, but I have met toyah! She was nice though. She said she liked my name!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

another dougie fan!! Please tell ur mate she has EXTREMELY good taste!

----------


## Bad Wolf

please try and stay on topic, x

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Woweeeee Letitia said she liked my name too! And so did her very nice husband! So if ever they have a child called Verity you'll know where the name came from! Tee hee! My dad fancies Toyah Wilcox, how did you meet her? 

Sorry Rach, x

Verity! xxxxxx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

yeah, sorry. i get a little carried away with stuff like that! Sorry again!

Kirst x

----------


## PinkFairy

In Wales, pormerrion or fact, she was filming soemthing when I was on holiday. I saw the camera's so I kept trying to walk in front of them so I would get filmed. Tee hee, I didn't though, the crew laughed at me. That wasa a couple of years ago though, and the holiday wasn't that good. The part of Wales we stayed in was in the middle of no-where. Sorry that this off topic.

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

hey everyone dis is my 1st time on dis board cuz da other 1s closed! but i am a huge shannis fan!!! and i ssooooo want thm back togehter, they belong together!!!!and now dens gone theres nufin stoppin them!!!!!!!!!!!!! and im 99% sure tish is cumin bk and nigels definatly comin bk so theres hope!!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

hey there hun, i hope you like boards. did u come from the beeb boards? these are SO MUCH better!!

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

PinkFairy-That rox! 

Shannis LOver- Welcome to the boards my lovely! I'm sure you'll grow to love it here, I sort of have and I only came on here because the beebs closed! 

I'm about 70% sure Tishy's coming back! It's not that I don't love and adore her because I do, she's the bestest. It's just nothing's concrete so I'm trying not to get my hopes up!  Of course we know Nigel's going back so I can get all excited over that one! Tee hee! 

Verity! xxxxxx

----------


## Huch'net

Somehow I don't think 'Shannis' is coming back, thank god!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## angelblue

Why do you say that and can i ask why you dont like?

----------


## Alisha

> Somehow I don't think 'Shannis' is coming back, thank god!



We don't know that though. I personally think it would be unrealisitc for it not to come back (if they were both in the sqaure). With the words 'forever' and the portrayal of thier feelings I just cant see them both moveing on and being brother and sister. I just won't be conviced. EE ruined the story with all Zoe nonsense but I do feel that there relationship should be continued though (just no love triangle -the last one was awful). I didn't like the love triangle but I thought the storyline was going really well befor that and do beleive that Sharon and Dennis have potential in the long run.  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> hey everyone dis is my 1st time on dis board cuz da other 1s closed! but i am a huge shannis fan!!! and i ssooooo want thm back togehter, they belong together!!!!and now dens gone theres nufin stoppin them!!!!!!!!!!!!! and im 99% sure tish is cumin bk and nigels definatly comin bk so theres hope!!!


Hi welcome. These boards are great! I was also an ex-BBC forum member.

Just a friendly reminder though -we are not allowed to text speak!  :Smile:  

Enjoy!

----------


## Huch'net

> Why do you say that and can i ask why you dont like?


Because they totally changed Sharon's character - she changed from a strong woman to this crazed drip and I just didn't think it was realistic! It went on far too long, ok if they was going to be a couple then fine but the storyline just kept repeating itself again & again, one minute they weren't talking to each other, then next they were all over each other!

Plus someone came up with this name "Shannis" which sounds ridiculous! The storyline would have worked better if was well written & there was a good executive producer, but then it wouldn't have existed in the first place!

I don't doubt that Sharon will return in the future, but by that time Nigel Harman will have long gone.

----------


## Alisha

> Because they totally changed Sharon's character - she changed from a strong woman to this crazed drip and I just didn't think it was realistic! It went on far too long, ok if they was going to be a couple then fine but the storyline just kept repeating itself again & again, one minute they weren't talking to each other, then next they were all over each other!


I do see the point your makeing an on some level I do agree! Speaking as fan who really likes Sharon Watts, I do feel that her character changed. I don't however brand her a 'crazed drip' though, lol! I don't think that Shannis was the only contributing cause to Sharons change in character though. I noticed that change as soon as daddy 'Den Watts' returned from the grave. She became more dependant on him and although I do beleive that she was strong, she didn't portray the Sharon that I knew. I think that was  mistake on tptb part.

I do think that it went to long though. It wasn't neccassary. There were only so many times that I'd look on the cover of a tv mag with title printed 'who will Dennis chose?'   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I am a shannis fan but alot more could have been developed apart from the continuous circles we got since Zoe came into it. I prefered the progression of the storyline between September 2003 - April 2004. However alot of the writting became poor after that and they had character transplants on Dennis and Sharon. I didn't like it. I feel that them standing up to Den and what they believed in would had made more plausable viewing. I'm glad that they ran with the story as I found alot of it gripping but the writters did ruin alot of it. I'm still rooting for these too though.  :Smile: I don't think they were given the chance they deserved though.

----------


## stapler

> had character transplants on Dennis and Sharon. I didn't like it.


I have to disagree with you lol, okay Sharon... yes, she becamse almost embarassing to watch she was made so needy and pathetic when Dennis chose Zoe after his return from Spain, but Dennis' change after Shannis was a positive one. Sharon brought out the best in him, and the relevations of his past and stuff, he never really opened up to anyone else, even to Dot - go Sharon! Go Shannis!

----------


## Alisha

> I have to disagree with you lol, okay Sharon... yes, she becamse almost embarassing to watch she was made so needy and pathetic when Dennis chose Zoe after his return from Spain, but Dennis' change after Shannis was a positive one. Sharon brought out the best in him, and the relevations of his past and stuff, he never really opened up to anyone else, even to Dot - go Sharon! Go Shannis!


Oh I agree (not about Sharon being pathetic though -thats Zoe!).

I don't think I clarified that properly. I'm in full agrement over the majority of what you said. In my eyes his character developed brilliantly with Sharon because this is the first women he has ever loved and the viewers got to see a much more softer vulnerable side to his character. His obvious love for Sharon let the audeince witness that. You're right- she did bring out the best in him  :Smile:  

What I meant about Dennis's change in character was when he suddenly started dateing spinless Zoe. Considering his past history with women I just couldn't undrestand why he would stick it out with her for so long. She is just not his type and she can winge for great britain. It seemed very odd for him to continue seeing her considering her immaturaty and his behaviour changed aswell- running her stall and putting up with her bunny boiler ways. It  was very un-Dennis like.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Yeah, i can't understand why he'd want a needy pathetic girlfriend who ALWAYS acts so clingy and desperate. pretty stupid if u ask me..........

----------


## stapler

Okay, yes lol - we're very much on the same wavelength regarding Zoe then. Aye, I know what you mean about Dennis putting up with her, if you ask me Kate would always be second best to Sharon - I thought the two went very well together. Maybe that was just me then?   :Smile:

----------


## Jade

> Yeah, i can't understand why he'd want a needy pathetic girlfriend who ALWAYS acts so clingy and desperate. pretty stupid if u ask me..........


He wants a needy girlfriend becasue he want to feel needed!!!! maybe a product of his upbrining?

----------


## stapler

> He wants a needy girlfriend becasue he want to feel needed!!!! maybe a product of his upbrining?


Ohhhh  :Ponder: , dear God you're right lol. But still she was more grief than anything, never taken that into consideration before though, well done.

----------


## *xeni*

> Hi welcome. These boards are great! I was also an ex-BBC forum member.
> 
> Just a friendly reminder though -we are not allowed to text speak!  
> 
> Enjoy!


Here here..... i hate text talk, it makes you sound thick unless on a mobile so please, don't do it, not here   :Mad:   :Nono:   :Smile:

----------


## *xeni*

> hey everyone dis is my 1st time on dis board cuz da other 1s closed! but i am a huge shannis fan!!! and i ssooooo want thm back togehter, they belong together!!!!and now dens gone theres nufin stoppin them!!!!!!!!!!!!! and im 99% sure tish is cumin bk and nigels definatly comin bk so theres hope!!!


Please, you can write and your bright! If you can write (dis) is it so hard to write (this?) or (the) instead of da; why do you do it? It makes me wonder why I spent so long studying English! Sorry but I get wound up by the atrocious use of the English language.  :Wal2l:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> He wants a needy girlfriend becasue he want to feel needed!!!! maybe a product of his upbrining?


Yeah, actually, thinking about it. It makes sense  :Thumbsup:  . But still, even if he wanted a needy girlfriend, he could have picked a much more, lets say likeable girl than Zoe. He might have wanted a needy girlfiend, but theres needy-and theres TOO needy. Who raised Dennis again? I can't remember.....please help!  :Ponder:   :Searchme:

----------


## Jade

I think he was in and out of care most of his life.  Nevermind choosing a less needy girlfriend more like a less annoying one!!!

----------


## PinkFairy

I agree. I think all Dennis wanted was someone who truly loved him and wouldn't take anything back. That's why he wanted a family too and chose it over sharon, he wanted what he had been deprived of as a child.

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Very True. 

I feel that whilst he was growing up he seemed to be an object that everyone passed around, not caring about how he felt or what he wanted. For this reason he was tougher than most therefore became the bad boy. 

However, when he met Sharon he realised she saw the best in everyone and took everyone's thoughts and feelings into consideration. He knew she would be the one to give him what he needed, which is one of the reasons he loved her in the first place. 

But, when he gave up on her for the family it was slightly different. He was led to believe for one that it was what she wanted too. He was very unsure, being loved was new to him and placing love in someone was also new. So Den was able to manipulate Dennis into thinking he was confusing brotherly love with real love. So when he chose the family he was convinced everyone was to be happy. 

Little did he know how hard it would be to ignore Sharon in that way and look on her as a sister. (Or that he'd end up being tied down with an annoying bratty child like Zoe!) 

Verity! xxxx

----------


## PinkFairy

When he was with Sharon he got the love he had always wanted as a child, yet he still longed for Den's love and attention. I think thats why he broke up for the first time with Sharon, and Den had munitpulated him into thinking he didn't love Sharon, even thopugh it was clear he did.  When he got together with the 'egg head' he came to realise that his love for Sharon was real and that Zoe was a useless, childish, corpse-like cow. Sorry, got a bit carried away again, but he realised that he idn't love her and never could.
Lauren xxx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

awwww, thats got me thinking. He must have had a very deprived childhood, poor bloke. I hate the way Den minipulated him into getting confused with the whole love thing. You guys have brought up some real issues with Dennis' past here. Well done!  :Thumbsup:  I'd never have been able to think of stuff like that!

----------


## Eastie-babe4eva

Oh you told me to tell my Dougie loving friend that she has good taste and I did and she told me to tell you "yeah I know!" Tee hee! 

Back to topic! 

it's just easily portrayed that if someone has a rough or insecure upbringing then they adapt themselves to fit the situation. So, in later life they're a lot tougher than most. 

Sharon was in a children's home too, she just can't remember it. I'm sure if she could then she'd be a little tougher than she already is! Awww bless our lovely but strong Shaz! 

I've also come up with a new point to back me. Whilst growing up he was passed round a lot, not really settling in anywhere. For this reason he feels as if he has no right to be accepted. it lso means that if there's a problem he'll walk away because if there was a problem when he was a child he'd be transferred. 

I sound like I'm either a pyschiatrist or growing up in care. truth is I'm definately not, just observant to these things and logical! 

Verity! xxx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Thanx for telling your mate she has good taste, i'm glad she admitted to it! 

But yeah, like you said before, you're right that he probly doesn't feel he has the right to fit in which is sad. Because he, and every one else, does have that right. I've just seen Dennis in a brand new light. You people have opened my eyes! ha-ha lol! Poor Dennis. You've got me sniffing back the tears *sob* lol  :Sad:   :Lol:

----------


## angelblue

Hi 
  Dennis is back soon we find out what happen between sharon and him or if he went to find her i hope they havent finished to the point of no return  and i hope they have left door open for it 


I also hope zoe gets her comeuppance and dennis is the one to do it i hope  its a big showdown in the vic that would be great especially seeing zoe face 

i am so glad dennis is back soon?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i dont think dennis would go revenge like that, i doubt he will do anything else, revenge was probably when he told chrissie

----------


## di marco

yeh, i agree. i dont think that dennis will make some big sort of scene in front of everyone to get back at zoe, i dont think hes like that. he will probably just keep out of her way and ignore her. he probably just wants to forget about it

----------


## Bad Wolf

yup, there is very little outspoken drama with dennis...... unless he is punching someone

----------


## .:Kitz:.

stop it, your getting me started again *sob* i never realised there was so much depth to a character. I've been researching recently and because i didn't see the beginning of when he enetered the soap i didn't really know much about him. But now you guy's have been so helpful and i really want dennis to come back. He is a lonely soul and deserves to be looked after! Poor dennis, now i can see why you dudes want him to come back so bad.

----------


## Alisha

> When he was with Sharon he got the love he had always wanted as a child, yet he still longed for Den's love and attention. I think thats why he broke up for the first time with Sharon, and Den had munitpulated him into thinking he didn't love Sharon, even thopugh it was clear he did.  When he got together with the 'egg head' he came to realise that his love for Sharon was real and that Zoe was a useless, childish, corpse-like cow. Sorry, got a bit carried away again, but he realised that he idn't love her and never could.
> Lauren xxx


Your spot on  :Thumbsup:  

I for one don't beleive the theory that 'he was confused'. If that was the case then his feelings for Sharon wouldn't have continued. When Den manipulated Dennis into beleiveing that he was confusing sibling love with the real thing, a part of Dennis thought he was right -because in Dennis's eyes this was the first person he has ever claimed to love so how would he know if his feelings were the love for a sister or the love for a partner? However it became clear that his feelings for Sharon were not going away. Despite his decision to keep the family together his love for Sharon never went. After all who gets in a jealous rage after her new boyfrined just spends one night in the house when he has been with Zoe for months? If it was just plain confusion then they would have never re-ignited thier passion. It's like when Dennis said before Sharon left 'I know how I feel..........I love you.'

Dennis was in an emotional and vulnerable state when Den played the confuesion card. He had just hit the women he loved and Den bought up all the painful memories of his childhood. His mind was all over the place. It was no wonder the bloke was in a state. I beleive that in the cirumnstances at the time he was willing to beleive anything because he was at his lowest and just wanted to do the right thing by everyone. However his love for Sharon has always been apparent and I'm convinced that it was the real thing for both of them. Even Sharon - a character who values family and worships her dad was going to leave him to start a fresh with Dennis. I don't think she would be willing to make such a big sacrifice if she wasn't sure of her feelings.

Regarding Zoe - I can understand Dennis not wanting to be on his own after what happened and Zoe was blatently all over him but I would have prefered him to revert back to type and go back to his bed hopping ways. Going straight into a relationship was a bit off for me. She may have had a unconditional love for him (although I beleive her feelings for him was more of an infactuation) but it's just the fact that it was her. Dennis is attracted to strong women but I suppose arguabley he was makeing do with what he could get at the time and he was just useing her to escape from his feelings for Sharon. However like someone mentioned above -Kate would had been a far better candidate for him. They were both single at the time, have a shared histry and do have chemistry ( but not in the sam league as Sharon and Dennis of course.  :Smile:  )

----------


## Alisha

> stop it, your getting me started again *sob* i never realised there was so much depth to a character. I've been researching recently and because i didn't see the beginning of when he enetered the soap i didn't really know much about him. But now you guy's have been so helpful and i really want dennis to come back. He is a lonely soul and deserves to be looked after! Poor dennis, now i can see why you dudes want him to come back so bad.


yes he is one of my favourate characters on the show (Sharon  is my ultimate favourate though)

Anyway - yes the main reason why I like Dennis's character is because he has alot of depth and a very 3D character. I knew he had potential from the second he came to walford. A hard man with a heart. Shame you missed alot of the early stuff though becasue all the stuff leading up to Zonnis was some of the best from him. I have no doubt that his character will continue to develope and quite rightfully too. There are so many lose ends and loads to be explored from him. One of the main reasons I disliked the love traingle was because I was looking forward to all the family developement but instead we were fobbed of with 'Zoe' trying to make it intresting  :Thumbsdown:  . My single favourate episode last year was when the two hander where Den mentaly torutured his son and with Dennis accidently hitting Sharon -great stuff, fantaistic acting and brilliant dialouge. My vote for best storyline last year (on the offical BBCsite) went to that.

----------


## PinkFairy

I voted for that episode too, along with the Christmas one at a later point. I think that Den wasn't completly sure of what had happened to Dennis in his childhood, though he had a slight idea. He played on this and he realised by Dennis's reaction that what he had said was true. He knew that this was the thing that would mess Dennis's head up the most and get the reaction he wanted.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Den was so mean to Dennis. It was heart breaking (looking back on it) So he's coming back soon? i hope so. Doesn't he get the club? coz pats looking after it at the moment. Sorry, i have an awful memory. But i'm glad you guys feel the same, i just feel so sorry for him in all that he's been through.

----------


## di marco

i think you mean he gets the bookies   :Smile:   well at least he has something to come back for after everything hes been through

----------


## .:Kitz:.

yeah, sorry. The bookies. God, i'm not awake today sorry, and thanks for bringing that to my attention. When i read it through the first time i thought it didn't make sense! lol  :Thumbsup: 

So she's just sort of minding it for him? While he's away?

----------


## di marco

yeh i think so. i think she thinks she should open it as she doesnt know when dennis will be back. this might make me sound stupid, but does anyone know where dennis is at the moment, has pat managed to get in touch with him?

----------


## PinkFairy

She did try and get the number off of Chrissie, thinking that the number would be on Den's hone, but Chrissie wouldn't give it to her for obvoius reasons. I think this is the reason, though I'm not completly sure.

----------


## di marco

thanks. i remembered her asking chrissie for it but not getting it and that made me wonder if she had actually been able to get in touch as i cant remember anything else being said about it so i wonder if dennis evens knows

----------


## PinkFairy

I can't remember so much about recent episodes of EE, because since Shannis has finished, I don't find it so interesting. I still like it, but I think that it has gone down hill recently, thoughI think that Johnny and Ruby are interesting characters and hopefully they will make EE more enjoyable and less tedious to watch.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

i agree, i want to know more about ruby!!!!

----------


## angelblue

yeah so do i

----------


## i_luv_dennis

To be honest i luv this shannis storyline i know some people dont but we do and we are never going to forget are we shannis fans. but i do hope see will get pregnet and i wish she will come back with dennis in june 

WHO AGREES 
COME ON SHANNIS FANS LET YOUR VOICE BE HEARD

----------


## Alisha

I would love for Sharon to return with Dennis but nothing has been confirmed that Letitia Dean is returning so I'm not going to hold out too much hope.

Sharon and Dennis in my opinion are the best couple to hit ee. As far as chemistry goes I really feel that thiers is the strongest and throuhout the duration of the storyline I really have felt for the characters. I would love for them to get back together. They are soulmates and truely meant.  :Smile: 

Oh yeah just to let you know there is a shannis petition for us fans to put our opinions across. So far there are just over a 100 signitures. I cant really post a link here so if you want just type 'shannis' in a search engine and the sixth link down should be it!  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

shannis da best

----------


## geordie

i thought this was no longer a tema, guess i was wrong again

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont belive sharon would have a new man any way

----------


## Alisha

I think it would be quite plausible for Sharon to return with a new man or start another relationship but with Dennis around I can't see it lasting or even coming close to her feelings for him. Sharon attempted to move on before with James but that didn't last. Dennis's jealousy got the better of him which led to Sharon and Dennis discussing their true feelings and her fighting for him.

Sharon is a strong character and for the sake of things, I can imagine her entering another relationship -not because she doesn't love Dennis but because she knows just how complicated they are. However as long as Dennis is present I doubt it would be long before they are back into each others arms. In a way they remind me a bit of Pat and Frank -despite moving on re-marrying etc, they will always hold a place for each other.

If Sharon and Dennis were both in the square, I feel it's only inevitable that something would spark off one way or another. The depth of their feelings says it all.

----------


## DennisRbabe

I wish Dennis would come back, i miss seeing him on our screens, don't all you dennis fans

----------


## PinkFairy

I wouldn't like to see Sharon come back with a new man, though I don't think it would seem extreme happening.

----------


## Layne

> I wish Dennis would come back, i miss seeing him on our screens, don't all you dennis fans


Yes!!!I have the last few eppi's before dennis left and i keep watchin them over and over!I also have Nigel Harman's Calander so he is staring at me everyday!
i would love Shannis to be reunited but i don't no if it will ever happen, but we should all stay positive!
Luv ya all
Layne
x x x

Ps Welcome to the Boards DennisRbabe!!

----------


## PinkFairy

Mmm, I keep watching the videos and I know all the words too.... I thought I was the only one who taped EE, and that I was going mad, but atleast I now know I'm not alone! Bring back Shannis!

----------


## Alisha

Youâre not the one believe me!

Unfortuntaly for me I only have 'that night' and Christmas eve/day because my family taped over a tape of mine which had the valentines ball and the brilliant Sharon and Dennis two hander filmed in April last year  :Sad:

----------


## Shelly

I only have that night and the christmas week although I don't watch it that much because it makes me cry.

----------


## Alisha

> I only have that night and the christmas week although I don't watch it that much because it makes me cry.


Yeah the Christmas episodes are big tear jearkers -what a sad way to end it  :Sad:  

Sharon and Dennis are by far the ultimate Romeo and Juliet of Walford. They are the only fictional couple that I have ever felt truely passionate about.

----------


## PinkFairy

I have loads of tapes but they are well hidden in my bedroom,. My parents don't watch EE, so I think they would believe that I was mad if I told them how obsessed I am with it. My friend who sort of know how much of a fan I am never lets me speak about it, because when I do I ramble on for England.

----------


## stapler

> I have loads of tapes but they are well hidden in my bedroom,. My parents don't watch EE, so I think they would believe that I was mad if I told them how obsessed I am with it. My friend who sort of know how much of a fan I am never lets me speak about it, because when I do I ramble on for England.


Same, dude! Only... for Ireland lol. I must have like 17 tapes and I too am the only one in my family so they're very, very well-hidden... and all my mates are gay Coronation fans Goddamnit!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## PinkFairy

My parent's don't even know what the tern 'Shannis' means, and anyway they would laugh at me getting so involved in 'an unreal silly soaplot'!

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

i av loads and i mean loads of tapes and just of episodes to do with shannis!lol! i hate to admitt it but im obsesed with eastenders and mostly shannis!!! its not good! my folks dont have a clue what shannis means. all my friends no nearly everything about eastenders and they dont even watch it! i always talk about it and read the magz!lol

----------


## Princess

Good news everyone! Shannis will be back in June!

----------


## Alisha

> Good news everyone! Shannis will be back in June!



and how brillinat does it feel! about time.

My e-mail to Johhn York paid of and it was sent two seconds befor there was confirmation from the bbc!

----------


## ranc1

Alisha - I sent an email a while ago too to KH2 - but have not yet had a reply on this. Let us know if they give you any news ..... finally us Shannis fans will have the most passionate couple back in the square.

----------


## PinkFairy

Sharon's Back! Yessssssssssssss! H ha to all the Zonnis fans who said it would never happen! I can collect even more tapes! I won't miss a thing this time!

----------


## Alisha

> Alisha - I sent an email a while ago too to KH2 - but have not yet had a reply on this. Let us know if they give you any news ..... finally us Shannis fans will have the most passionate couple back in the square.



I sent an e-mail to lb and she relied personally, then one to kh who got her PA  to mail me back and just now I sent one to John York -very long about Letitia. Two second later I looked at 'latest news and it looked as though my prayers had been answared'  :Lol:

----------


## Tanya

can't wait to see Tish back shes a great actress! one thing that bothers me though is when dennis comes back will the reunite? i like both characters but i dont think the should get back together

----------


## Alisha

So do I but I think it will be nice to see them work through there issues, together as a couple, rather than individually. I always thought that Sharon was the right person for Dennis confide in over his past.

The baby issue, although it may not seem significantly important in the beginning, it's bound to crop up eventually. They could try IVF again. I think they have both been caused sheer pain at the hands of Den (arguably Dennis more than Sharon) and it will be interesting to see how they deal with that.

As for Chrissie and Sharon -let the battle commence. It will never b the same for either.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think they should come back together, they are clearly meant for each other, and that way zoe will be upset and leave!!!

----------


## butch

well said rach and alisha i agree with you both 100% carry on xx

----------


## Alisha

Yes, I've been a passionate fan of these two since September 2003 and their chemistry is just the best I've see from any ee couple.

On a realistic level though, no couple stays happy in ee. Something always happens to shake it up. That I don't mind as long as the storyline are realistic and well worth watching. Sharon and Dennis are two characters with a lot of depth so I doubt ee will be short of ideas with these two. 

I really am looking forward to see their sizzling chemistry spark up the screen again. Shannis fans have been deprived for too long and after last yearâs distasteful summer, ee certainly owe us.

----------


## butch

but dot and jim are happy so why cant they have a young couple thats happy and at some point they will have to go thorough sharons infelity/ dennis childhood and much more but not all at one point they are probably the most talked about tv/soap couple 

they have got passion, chemistry , tendership and so much more thats why they belong together xx anyone agree lol xx yeh thousands of u right xx

----------


## Layne

> but dot and jim are happy so why cant they have a young couple thats happy and at some point they will have to go thorough sharons infelity/ dennis childhood and much more but not all at one point they are probably the most talked about tv/soap couple 
> 
> they have got passion, chemistry , tendership and so much more thats why they belong together xx anyone agree lol xx yeh thousands of u right xx



yeh we all agree, but lets be realistic its soap land Noone ever lives happp ever after!! Well apart from a few exceptions!!!
Letitia Dean has said that she wants time off from the show and she wants to start a family of her own, so it was/is a huge suprise to all of us that she is coming back (probubly because of the LOW ratings!) But lets face it she ain't going to stay in it for ages! She might see christmas but that probubly it!!
I really want her to stay, and i want there to be Shannis but i don't think they will happen
(well shannis might but i don't think it will last)


Hope this makes sense!!
Luv ya all
Layne
x x x

----------


## Alisha

Dot and Jim are an exception from the norm. Apart from them, who realistically can stay happy for more than a year? I'm not trying to put anyone off here but lets be realistic -this is eastenders. They don't do happy, well not for long anyway. There is always the fear that people will get bored too, which is why they have to have these storylines to keep up the public interest. I'm not too fussed about that really, just as long as it's done right with correct consistency, development and in-character too.  :Smile:  Just like the storylines you mentioned -they do sound promising. This is what they should have attempted in the first place instead of brining Zoe in it.

----------


## Eastendersrules

it says on a message board that letitia dean and nigel harman are both returning together on june 13th, to coincide with michelle ryans exit! There is going to be a BIG showdown between sharon, dennis and zoe, forcing zoe to walk out of the square for good![B]

----------


## funtimefreckles

wooooh sounds good!!!!   :Cheer:  

xx nat xx

----------


## butch

hey we are talking and screaming but will we be doing the same for weeks to come becasue i hope so xx

----------


## funtimefreckles

hell ye i will be!!

----------


## butch

glad to hear it xx lol

----------


## the_watts_rule

cant wait til tish and nigel comes back

----------


## Alisha

nice banner  :Smile:  
Anyway try and stop me from keeping away from Sharon and Dennis posts now. It wont happen  :Lol:

----------


## butch

you can say that again xxx

----------


## Sooz15

I am a huge Shannis fan.

Can't wait for them to return - hope it's as a couple!   :Love:

----------


## Eastendersrules

I really think that they suit, and i dont think it will be the same if they arent together as a couple!   :Love:

----------


## Eastendersrules

there are loads of pictures on: http://www.shannis.com/Screencaps.html

----------


## jessicaesutton

There was something in the news today about Sharon and Dennis returning to the Square.

----------


## Rach33

They are and I can't wait BYE BYE ZOE SLATER YAY

----------


## jessicaesutton

Yeah, Michelle Ryan leaving is meant to have some connection to the whole Sharon and Dennis thing.

----------


## PinkFairy

I hope she leaves an unhappy girl. She deserves it! I think she should be booted out Walford, with all the residents throwing fruit from the fruit and veg stall at her!

----------


## Rach33

Lovely image in my head Zoe covered in spattered tomatoes and squashed banana wkd thanks PinkFairy

----------


## di marco

lol!!   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sammi

Can't wait till Shannis gets back - serious withdrawal symptoms here!   :Bow:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

I Am So Glad They Are Coming Back But I Think She Might Come Back Pregnet As It Says They Make An Explosive Come Back And She Can Get Treatment To Get Pregneant

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> We don't know that though. I personally think it would be unrealisitc for it not to come back (if they were both in the sqaure). With the words 'forever' and the portrayal of thier feelings I just cant see them both moveing on and being brother and sister. I just won't be conviced. EE ruined the story with all Zoe nonsense but I do feel that there relationship should be continued though (just no love triangle -the last one was awful). I didn't like the love triangle but I thought the storyline was going really well befor that and do beleive that Sharon and Dennis have potential in the long run.


bet you no happy now

----------


## Sammi

> I Am So Glad They Are Coming Back But I Think She Might Come Back Pregnet As It Says They Make An Explosive Come Back And She Can Get Treatment To Get Pregneant


Fantastic isn't it? We've been counting the days for weeks! I'm such a huge fan - it's going to be great to have them back, especially without Zoe. 

Go Shannis!   :Cheer:

----------


## Alisha

> bet you no happy now


You can say that again  :Thumbsup:

----------


## melonb

im soo glad their comin bak!!

btw sammi i luv ur banner! lol

----------


## Babe14

I,m glad that Both D and Sharon are reurning, but I hope they end the Shannis story soon it is becoming a bit repetitive. Sharon and Dennis belong together, Zoe and Dennis never belonged together.  Zoe has only herself to blame for the way things turned out, she trapped D into a relationship, however Dennis should of been stronger and said no.  I've enjoyed the storyline but now it is getting a bit stale.  Time to get them together and concentrate on their new life with lots of ups and downs.

----------


## harmaniac

> I,m glad that Both D and Sharon are reurning, but I hope they end the Shannis story soon it is becoming a bit repetitive. Sharon and Dennis belong together, Zoe and Dennis never belonged together.  Zoe has only herself to blame for the way things turned out, she trapped D into a relationship, however Dennis should of been stronger and said no.  I've enjoyed the storyline but now it is getting a bit stale.  Time to get them together and concentrate on their new life with lots of ups and downs.


i couldn't agree more. these two characters are great for EE, but seeing them get together and then break up repeatedly gets tiresome. Im not saying i wouldnt like to see them reunite on screen  ;) but after that EE really need to focus on their tribulations  as individuals who stay as a couple. there are SO many possible storylines with the return of peggy and phil as well as zoe's exit and den's death, so i think it would be nice to see them stick it out as a couple!

they belong together after all  :Love:

----------


## Babe14

Nicely put.

----------


## Sammi

> im soo glad their comin bak!!
> 
> btw sammi i luv ur banner! lol


Thanks!   :Cheer:  

EE just isn't the same without our Shannis and I just can't wait till June!

----------


## Claire

I'm so excited about them returning that   :Cheer:  I'm marking the days off on my calendar (sad I know)

----------


## Sammi

> I'm so excited about them returning that   I'm marking the days off on my calendar (sad I know)


I do that too so that makes both of us!   :Angel:

----------


## Alisha

> i couldn't agree more. these two characters are great for EE, but seeing them get together and then break up repeatedly gets tiresome. Im not saying i wouldnt like to see them reunite on screen  ;) but after that EE really need to focus on their tribulations  as individuals who stay as a couple. there are SO many possible storylines with the return of peggy and phil as well as zoe's exit and den's death, so i think it would be nice to see them stick it out as a couple!
> 
> they belong together after all


Absolutely  :Smile:   I think any downfall within the story was Dennis changing his mind every two minute and yes it became repeative. The only thing that has kept my faith on this couple was their potential and their very apparent chemistry. I don't mind bumps along the way, because it would be boring if the stayed on the same spot with no development. I really want to see them stick it out as a couple and face their issues head on. It's more than obvious that these two are meant so I sincerely hope that ee plan to re-unite them and provide us with some much needed storylines concerning the pair. So many doors can open for them now, in terms of storylines. Bring it on I say!

----------


## Alisha

> I'm not keen on Shannis
> 
> I want to start Shaant (Sharon Grant)  hehe off to hide now  ;)


Hi there  :Smile:  I think Sharon and Grant made an explosive couple and yeah, they were brilliant but I like to remember them as in the past. What they had was over ten years ago and as much as they were a great partnership, ee need to move forward and not back. Re-living their glory days is not the right direction. Plus, now finally Sharon and Dennis are coming back I'm excited to see what ee have in store for them, as a couple  :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

tina said on teletext Tv plus yesterday that dennis will be coming back but not till the end of the year

----------


## Alisha

Tina really is rubbish when it comes to spoilers. She was adamant last year that Dennis and Zoe were going to have a baby for real  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  My guess is that she is behind on her informations -whats new? Anyway, it's been confirmed by the BBC so the confirmation is there in black and white.  :Cheer:

----------


## butch

i agree her information is second hand lolx

----------


## ellie_cooldude

I luv the Sannis story line n i agree wiv i luv dennis, they sud come bac married. I hope they both come back soon because the alfie and little Mo story line is rubbish, bring some intresting love bac into the soap.

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

> the alfie and little Mo story line is rubbish


i agree with you it's so boring, alfie should be with Kat & Mo should be with Billy this just seems like a story that they used because there was nothing bettter!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Angeldelight

i've hoped for ages that they would bring them back together but i was thinking, where would they go from now? how could they build a relationship after everything that has happened?

----------


## Rach33

My thoughts exactly "Mr Creepy" and "Miss The Whole World Revolves Around Me And That's Final" tainted their love for one and other and it will always be there at the back of their minds

----------


## Alisha

> i've hoped for ages that they would bring them back together but i was thinking, where would they go from now? how could they build a relationship after everything that has happened?


I think there is a wide scope of possibility for them. These are just a few storylines that I feel ee should cover concerning the couple:

Sharonâs Infertility -IVF or surrogacy

Dennis's past: Sharon may well be the person who Dennis will confide in about the severe torture he had to endure throughout his teens to his adult hood

Den murder: The truth about his death will emerge and how will this affect the relationship between Sharon and Dennis. I think there will be some guilt there, especially on Sharonâs part considering what she told Den before he died

Chrissie and Sharon: They have for the most part got along. Now though. I can actually see them becoming sworn enemies. In Sharonâs eyes she murdered her dad, buried him and let Sharon go on thinking that he was alive and well and all this time he is resting in her family home. With Sharon back, most likely Chrissie, Zoe and Sam will continue to lie and Sharon will understandably be livid and hurt when she finds out.

The Watts vs Mitchellâs -who will get control over the Vic?

A secret child that Dennis may have unknowingly?


After ever thing they have been through and sacrificed they should be together and for them not to would be a waste. I think their partnership can open up so many doors in the future. I'm looking forward to it.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## angelblue

I agree Alisha but one think i want them together after they get back so we can see how they get back together maybe come back seperately  :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

It would be wrong to bring them back and not have them together. They love each other deeply, and if they are both to stay in the square, they can't ignore each other. There is still a lot of chemistry between them, they couldn't go back to being brother and sister, but they are still family and should take care of each other. It's quite a complicated situation.

I agree Sharon and Dennis are mean't to be, and whatever happens they won't be apart.

----------


## angelblue

Hi little mo i agree what you are saying


A bit off topic but if you dnt mind me asking are you going to 20 year old in the summer because my birthday is the 30th july and i will be 20 years and i notice yours is the next day?

----------


## harmaniac

> It would be wrong to bring them back and not have them together. They love each other deeply, and if they are both to stay in the square, they can't ignore each other. There is still a lot of chemistry between them, they couldn't go back to being brother and sister, but they are still family and should take care of each other. It's quite a complicated situation.
> 
> I agree Sharon and Dennis are mean't to be, and whatever happens they won't be apart.


well put!   :Cheer:  there is no way in my eyes that EE writers could do either of their characters or the relationship that they have built up between sharon and dennis in the last two years, any justice unless they are brought back together. 

im not saying they dont have things to work through because they certainly do, but their feelings for eachother have never been resolved and its clear that they still love one another very deeply. its impossible that they could live in the square and be all that's left of the watts clan without confronting their feelings. its a ticking bomb   :Love:  

after that, like alisha has said, the possibilities are endless. hopefully there WONT be any more love triangles   :Angry:  and we can see EE explore some of the deeper more gripping aspects of these characters- and i have to say there is a lot that has been left unexplored. cant wait basically!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Sooz15

> well put!   there is no way in my eyes that EE writers could do either of their characters or the relationship that they have built up between sharon and dennis in the last two years, any justice unless they are brought back together. 
> 
> im not saying they dont have things to work through because they certainly do, but their feelings for eachother have never been resolved and its clear that they still love one another very deeply. its impossible that they could live in the square and be all that's left of the watts clan without confronting their feelings. its a ticking bomb   
> 
> after that, like alisha has said, the possibilities are endless. hopefully there WONT be any more love triangles   and we can see EE explore some of the deeper more gripping aspects of these characters- and i have to say there is a lot that has been left unexplored. cant wait basically!!!


Surely TPTB won't keep messing us around any more!!! They can't keep us waiting to finally see them really explore the relationship between Sharon and Dennis any more could they?

Of course they could.   :Mad:   But surely they won't.   :Ponder:   Will they?

----------


## angelblue

You would like to think that they would give us what we want but you never know?

----------


## smithzoe7

AM I the only person that thinks that Dennis and Zoe made a better couple!  With Zoe's fistey family (and i am sure she will get tougher as she matures) and Dennis hot temper they are fab!  They could have been the next Den and Angie!   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Layne

> AM I the only person that thinks that Dennis and Zoe made a better couple!  With Zoe's fistey family (and i am sure she will get tougher as she matures) and Dennis hot temper they are fab!  They could have been the next Den and Angie!


firstly Welcmoe to these boards!!
And secondly Yes, i agree!
Me and my mate used to thing that zoe should be with dennis!
But as time has gone on, and the whole fake pregnancy thig we've realised that Dennis in his hearr and mind wants Sharon!
And thats how it should be!
Sharon And Dennis
Dennis And Sharon
Shannis!!

Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## PinkFairy

I know that I'm going away from what everyone was talking about but did anyone see yesterday's EE on UK Gold? Appartly Sahron became depressed on IVF and was made to stop taking them by her doctor. So, maybe now that it is a couple more years down the line IVF could be a strong possiblity. What do you all think?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> I know that I'm going away from what everyone was talking about but did anyone see yesterday's EE on UK Gold? Appartly Sahron became depressed on IVF and was made to stop taking them by her doctor. So, maybe now that it is a couple more years down the line IVF could be a strong possiblity. What do you all think?


i agree this would be a great storyline 4 ee
I LUV SHANNIS

----------


## angelblue

Hey on the webcam they are filming the 13th of june does that mean sharon and dennis bck filming now?

----------


## harmaniac

> Hey on the webcam they are filming the 13th of june does that mean sharon and dennis bck filming now?


apparently they'll both be back on monday when filming resumes BUT i get a sneaky suspicion that they were filming their return last night outside the vic. well im sure we'll see them properly over the next few days, its getting very exciting!   :Cheer:  

can't wait to see them back in the square turning a few heads and ruffling a few feathers  ;)

----------


## Angeldelight

> AM I the only person that thinks that Dennis and Zoe made a better couple!  With Zoe's fistey family (and i am sure she will get tougher as she matures) and Dennis hot temper they are fab!  They could have been the next Den and Angie!



i think you must be, how could they have been a couple? he didin't love her and she lied to make him stay, tormrented Sharon with the fact that she was "pregnant"   :Angry:  , and slept with Den because she's think enough to believe him   :Wal2l:  

WHY would she wana be with some one who doesnt love her and probably NEVER will. why put herself through the torture? because she 'loved' him oh please if you love someone you'd do right by them, you don't come first when you're in love.

ZOE is an IDIOT and Dennis deserves BETTER than she could ever be

----------


## Rach33

My point exactly the relationship was based purely on sex and on the fact Dennis was DESPERATE to forget about Sharon and Zoe well we all know she's ready and willing 

Love never came into it Zoe wasn't in love with him she was obsessed with him it had gone beyond love he became her lkife which to me was very unhealthy

----------


## Angeldelight

i'm glad someone agrees with me i think Zoe and Den would make a good couple as she's obsessed with Dennis and he's obsessed with Sharon!!!! they can start their very own obsessive little club

----------


## Rach33

Yay shame he's dead but yeah they would have both sick and obsessive and yucky hope Zoe leaves never to return eugh hate Den hate Zoe shame Zoe don't die oh well a girl can dream SHANNIS forever

----------


## Angeldelight

i can't wait for Dennis to come back because it will DEFINATLEY be the reason Zoe leaves, come back Dennis, please come back and get rid of her for us

----------


## Rach33

I know I can't wait please hurry up June I'm so excited and we can see the back of Princess Zoe do you think Sharon and Dennis will come back togehter

----------


## Angeldelight

i don't know, i REALLY REALLY love SHANNIS, but i'm just not sure if they could get over what Zoe and Den did to their relationship. i hope that Sharon will come back as Zoe is leaving and beats her up :Cheer: :Cheer:

----------


## Rach33

I feel the same their love has been tainted by the whole thing and the betrayal will have cut deep Dennis will never get over the way his father ruined things for him he always wanted so much more from Den and he never got it or he did but he did not get what he wanted and Sharon is also still reeling from her fathers actions this was the man who doted on her all her life and then he used the fact she can't have a baby to split up her and the man she loves  

Zoe's exit better be public and brutal with everyone finding out that Little Miss Perfect is nothing more than an obsessive, baby faking, wrinkle bedding cow

----------


## angelblue

OH my god it has to be public preferably a big show down in the vic that would be great with mud on zoe face  :Rotfl:

----------


## Rach33

If it isn't public I will cry cos she deserves for everyone to find out imagine Stacey's face after all she nearly lost her home cos of Sharon and Dennis he he

----------


## angelblue

Knowing stacey she be gloating at zoe because stacey was the only one who realised that zoe bunny boiler freak in the first place but you never know  :Rotfl:

----------


## Rach33

Stacey will gloat to the whole square she was right and they were wrong and she'll make sure Zoe knows exactly what she thinks of her

----------


## angelblue

Cant wait but hopefully sharon and dennis come bck sperately  so we can see then we can see then  get together properly in walford 


I am also very excited an about chrissie and jake loving the flirting did you see him on this morning yesterday  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Rach33

I am Loving Jake and Chrissie as well I hope they return seperately as well but I'm not sure how they are going to make Sharon and Dennis a couple without ruining it completely I am hoping Dennis has returned to his old ways though and is all bad I love him when he's bad

----------


## angelblue

Yeah he could revert bck to his old ways and sharon could come and save him   :Bow:

----------


## Rach33

No not save him but let him be bad I don't want him to go all domesticated again nearly cried with boredom he can stay bad forever and Jake can be his new partner in crime he he

----------


## Angeldelight

that's wishful thinking, but remeber THERE ARE TOO MANY GANGSTERS

----------


## angelblue

I want bad dennis but the soft dennis as well?

Remember when he had the showdown with den and he accidently hit sharon and the look on his face was just so sad the tear was heart breaking   :Sad:

----------


## Rach33

Oh yes sorry forgetful me so Dennis must be good and not ever put a foot wrong ever again and buy a bloody pair of slippers and a cardi and marry Pauline Fowler because he might be too gangsterish oh save me

----------


## Rach33

> I want bad dennis but the soft as well?
> 
> Remember when he had the showdown with den and he accidently hit sharon and the look on his face was just so sad the tear was heart breaking


I bawled my eyes out The tear and Dot bless

----------


## angelblue

NOOOOOOOOOO i dnt mean that i think he can be bad and still be with sharon?

----------


## Rach33

No it's alright I know I was taking the p*ss about too many gangsters cos according to John Yorke and Kate Harwood that's what we have but Johnny Allen's still in the show 
 I love Dennis bad with a sfot centre too remember what Dot said to Sharon about western movies and that the bad guys were the black hats and the goodies where white hats and she said Dennis wore a white one on the inside awwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## angelblue

awwwwwww thats sweet?

----------


## Rach33

that's cos Dot's great and I love their friendship it was so sweet Dot's great

----------


## angelblue

Dot is a brilliant character she is one of my fav and i love their friendship too because shes like the mother he never had?

I just wish zoe and dennis never happened worse couple in history nothing on dennis but zoe she annoys me   :Angry:

----------


## Rach33

defo there should be awards for most annoying character- Zoe worst couple- Zonnis Worst storyline Zoe and Den eugh

----------


## angelblue

Sooner she leaves the better nothing on the actress she seems really nice  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rach33

No Michelle Ryan seems nice but Zoe's a bloody annoying mess I mean since she arrived in the Square all she's ever been is a victim for men to trample over yes Dennis cheated on her and lied to her but Zoe was more than willing to let him she was a door mat if Sharon and Dennis didn't happen who would you put them with

----------


## angelblue

some people think that zoe and dennis made a beautiful couple because they were both good looking but i disagree?

yeah dennis lied and cheated?

He never told her he loved her she just assumed and she did a enough lieing for the both in the end also zoe doesnt understand the way sharon dot or andy or even stacey understand him and dennis knew that?

----------


## Rach33

your right you see Zoe never saw what Dennis saw like when she caught Stacey trying it on with him she calle dher a s**g and dennis defended cos he saw her for what she was a little girl who was scared but Zoe flew off the handle as usual and Andy knew Dennis from way back and so he knew he was only with Zoe cos of the baby and also they trusted one and other

----------


## Angeldelight

we need SHANNIS back, 
COME BACK DENNIS AND SHARON ALL IS FORGIVEN

----------


## eastie

I liked shannis story line and i think they shouldcome back to the square together to start again runing the bookies.

----------


## Alisha

I think Dennis will always have that edge to him but I can't imagine him being 'bad' so to speak. Sharon is the one person who can calm him down, which is just one of the reasons why they are well suited.

Dennis will want to do right by Sharon and Sharon is no soft touch so I doubt she will put up with him if he completely went back to his ways. However Dennis has a quick temper, but thatâs something Sharon knows and accepts. I can imagine Dennis banging heads with Phil, but I doubt that will jeopardise their relationship to the extent that it will end. Dennis shows a front a lot of the time but Sharon knows the real him -the person that he has shown whilst with her ( a softer and vulnerable Dennis). They have been through hell over the past year so I can't seeing them giving up on each other just yet.  :Smile:  

As for Zoe and Dennis I have to say that they were one of the worst partnerships to grace the screens of eastenders. They did absolutely nothing for each other and Dennis actually became a boreing for a while -a massive lack of development on his part. With Sharon, Dot, Den and Andy, he was at his best. Zoe however was a huge mistake. Regarding their relationship, it wouldnât have worked out anyway. Dennis is attracted to strong women and Zoe is anything but that. She came into his life when he was at a low and he made do with any close relationship at the time because he had lost the one person that he ever truly loved. It had 'rebound' written over it from day one.

----------


## Princess

Yeah, I agree with Amber. Dennis would do anything for Sharon and she would do anything for him. Dennis loves Sharon too much. If he saw her getting together with someone else it would break his heart.

----------


## angelblue

I agree with Alisha comment she explains it so well?

----------


## Alisha

> I agree with Alisha comment she explains it so well?


Just saying my piece  :Smile:  I take pleasure reading comments on this relationship whether people are for it or not. I personally think they are the best soap couple to hit eastenders and I'm overjoyed that they are returning. Hopefully we will see storylines which are associated to them as a couple and the issues they are going to have to face. They are certainly interesting to watch and have an amazing chemistry. I was disappointed to see it end back in December so it's nice for me and other Sharon and Dennis fans like us to see them return and progress (which was given little chance in the first place)

----------


## Rach33

I would love to see them back togehter I just hope they do not ruin it because it's a storyline that can go on or the other it works or it doesn't and I'd hate it if EE wasted a fabulous couple that they have built up for I think two years (Nigel Harman arrived in EE at mum's funeral 14th April 2003) so two years just to have them split up three four months down the line I want them to work

----------


## Alisha

> I would love to see them back togehter I just hope they do not ruin it because it's a storyline that can go on or the other it works or it doesn't and I'd hate it if EE wasted a fabulous couple that they have built up for I think two years (Nigel Harman arrived in EE at mum's funeral 14th April 2003) so two years just to have them split up three four months down the line I want them to work


I agree.

I think the mistake by tptb was the monotonous dragged out, unnecessary love triangle and that undeniably overdone by the 'will they, wont they'. Sharon and Dennis was already a complicated couple and they certainly didn't need Zoe to add any dimension to it. If anything it was she that tainted a classic love story. What I like about Sharon and Dennis is that they have an old fashioned magic to them. I know that sounds rather soppy but itâs how I feel and it came across really well on screen. Iâm not usually one for the deep soppy stuff, but this story had beauty, passion and spark. Whats more was that it wasn't your average everyday love story because they had much complications and obstacles tro overcome and being together was never going to be trouble-free and unproblematic. I found them very 'real' and I can see exactly why Dennis was so besotted with Sharon.

Now for there future (With Den and Zoe both firmly out the picture) we could see them in more creditable plotlines. Eastenders have so much to go on with these two. I'm hoping that ee have learned where lesson as far as the love triangles concerned. Pairing Sharon and Dennis up was one of the best decisions they made. Not only do they have a great chemistry, some of the scenes last year was the best I've seen (before Zoeâs occurrence). However, the original gold mine that ee had with Shannis disintegrated a largely when Dennis was back and forth between the two women. Nevertheless despite that rather negative storyline (which I'm willing to put aside right now), one thing that's always been persistent is their chemistry and deep love. I haven't lost faith in them just yet and Iâm looking forward to seeing them soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

Zoe was a waste of time, storyline, Dennis (made him very boring) and my energy and your right it was a beautiful relationship there a geniune love and a geniune need for each other they had so many bridges to cross it was never gonna be a walk in the park but there was a fire there and it wouldn't go out. Without the obvious obstacles now Den and Zoe they can build a life but they have to build it on what happened because this sounds thick but the stuff with Zoe and Den might have made their love I don't tainted slightly but also stronger

----------


## Alisha

> the stuff with Zoe and Den might have made their love I don't tainted slightly but also stronger


I know exactly what you mean. I think the fact that they went through that and came across on the other side shows much deep they go and if anything it does how strong they are. For them to walk away would have been giving up. Thatâs not to say they are 'weak' but to rise above it and make a life for themselves does illustrates sheer strength especially after what Den subjected them both to. Both Den and Sharon have fallen under Denâs manipulation and itâs hurt the both of them but at the end of the day what they feel for each other out-weighs all the technicalities. To give each other up after all this would be wasted for them and us viewers. Itâs only right from them to be together now.

----------


## Rach33

They don't have anything to prove and neither will want Den to keep controlling them it will be like they have to make it work no matter wht happens no matter what people think because they will not want Den to keep steering their lives to way he wants them too go the betrayal has cut deep both sides and the final words by Dennis to his dad said "you have destroyed everyone you ever cared about I hate you" and it's true Den wanted so badly to be in control he hurt the people he shouldn't and Sharon and Dennis's love will be greater than that and they will conquor it because they can (well if you can get through what they've been through alive they should be fine"

----------


## Alisha

I feel Sharon and Dennis have been through the main test as far as the families concerned. When it came down to it, there love overruled the family factor. Even when Dennis finished it with Sharon all those months ago, I always new that some how some way their feelings would eventually get the better of them.

The likelihood of them returning as a couple at this point does look great. I do think they will have problems. This is eastenders and no couple lives happily ever after (except for Jim and Dot) Not that I'm complaining though. I would rather have storylines that keep them bumpy -just so long as they are realistic to their characters and development on both parts. That I can deal with -the constant on/off I cannot.

Sharon and Dennis should be together, there is no doubt about it. For them to return in the square and not be together when they could be, would be undermineing their love and what the fought so hard to get last year. 

I would like Sharon and Dennis to get some independence back in there lives -just like how they were before Den popped up on the scene. Since he arrived they both became childlike around him and reverted a lot -such a disappointment, especially from Sharon who is strong and self-determining. With him not around anymore now I do expect we see the dominant side to her once more. I do like Sharon alot (she is my favourite character) but she was better to watch before Den came. I noticed the change in her instantly - it was like she went back to the teenager she was all those years and lost her own identity. The demise of Den can only be a good thing for both of them now.

----------


## Rain_

If Sharon and Dennis do return for good i can see them behind the bar in the vic as the new landlords in the future

----------


## PinkFairy

I never saw he as a teenager - the first time I saw her was back in 2001, but I think Dn coming back really changed her. You could see the power he could hold over her and I think he is one of the main reason's why she is so insecure in herself. I think when she was with Dennis she became more secure and felt more safe, which is why I think they make such a good couple, they bring out the best in eachother.

----------


## harmaniac

just wanted to say well done to alisha and joel_beckett_lover for expressing their views so eloquently. couldn't have said it better myself!

----------


## angelblue

Is anyone else really exicited about them returning i personally cant wait i know its sad but i just wait for the reunion and zoe face  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

i cant wait to see them return either. like you, i cant wait to see zoes reaction to see them again and im hoping that dennis will tell the slaters a few hometruths about zoe, seeing as they seem to worship the ground she walks upon! (why i really dont know!) im hoping that sharon and dennis will get back together and stay together, and definitely no more stupid love triangles! however, im undecided over whether i want them to come back together or not. id like them to as zoe will not be pleased when she realises and also cos they are great together. but id also quite like them to reunite on screen as i think that it would be great to watch. anyway, i cant wait til they get back, not long now, only a few more months!

----------


## angelblue

Yeah i think they should come back sperately and get back together in walford with the help of dot  :Cheer:

----------


## Alisha

I donât know if anyone is aware but Nigel and Letitia were spotted on webcam 2 days ago. Nigel was obvious and the women next to him had bright blond hair so I'm guessing that it is indeed Sharon. As much as I would love an on screen reunion, I don't think we are going to get it. If they are both retuning on the same day, which looks more than probable right now it makes sense for them to come back as a couple. I'd feel a little disappointed if that were the case because I want to know exactly what happened in their absence. However to look at it more from a positive angle, at least this way there will be no more dragging out. They will be a couple and it will be nice to see them get on with it. We have waited so long for them to get together properly that it would be enjoyable to see them return together happy and scenes which involve them as a couple. 

Either way itâs long over due and Iâm really looking forward to them coming back.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I didn't know that Sharon and Dennis were spotted on the webcam. Were they just walking together? Do you think we are going to get any scripts with them in it? Probably not, it would give the game away.

----------


## angelblue

I agree for months we have been waiting its finally happening and before that we had to indure zoe i dont know how we got through it but we did we should all be proud of ourselves  :Clap:

----------


## Alisha

> I didn't know that Sharon and Dennis were spotted on the webcam. Were they just walking together? Do you think we are going to get any scripts with them in it? Probably not, it would give the game away.


 
Hi, they were outside the Vic. Dennis had his hand in his pockets but it was blatantly him. Sharon was just standing by his side. It looked like she had a green poncho on.

I donât think we will find out more until the press office spoilers and spoilers in mags are released. I donât we will get any scripts on them two just yet.  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> I agree for months we have been waiting its finally happening and before that we had to indure zoe i dont know how we got through it but we did we should all be proud of ourselves


It takes a lot of patience but I suppose if youâre really passionate about something, you've got to be. Well the waiting has certainly paid off.

----------


## di marco

didnt know they were on webcam. so yes it looks like they might return together. i agree with alisha when she said that at least it wont drag out which prob would have happened and it might of got boring. however an onscreen reunion would have been nice. so was the date of the webcam filming about early june? thats just over a month (about 6 weeks), cant wait lol!

----------


## Rach33

> just wanted to say well done to alisha and joel_beckett_lover for expressing their views so eloquently. couldn't have said it better myself!


Thank you I enjoyed posting it all

----------


## phils little sister

is this thread still going  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Alisha

> is this thread still going


Yes, because they are on there way back alot of people are still very passionate about them  :Smile: 

P:S Thanks harmaniac for your nice comment  :Smile:

----------


## ranc1

They are the best soap couple - that have passion, obstacles and true love - no wonder the viewers have been so gripped by them !!

----------


## butch

well said ranc1 couldnt put it better myself 

shannis is one of the best tv couples let alone best soap couple they have everyone wishes for in a relationshiop

i.e. 

love
passion
tenderness 


and they are always there for each other no matter what has happened between them. 

so i hope that sorts your comment xx

----------


## harmaniac

> I donât know if anyone is aware but Nigel and Letitia were spotted on webcam 2 days ago. Nigel was obvious and the women next to him had bright blond hair so I'm guessing that it is indeed Sharon. As much as I would love an on screen reunion, I don't think we are going to get it.
> 
> Either way itâs long over due and Iâm really looking forward to them coming back.


yes i was hoping for an onscreen reunion too but seeing them on the webcam does make it less likely. BUT then i thought that, to be honest im sure they'll explain it all when they get back and there'll probably be lots of shannis moments   :Cheer:  (they'll give us that pleasure at least) so it wont be that bad.

 if they dont come back together, it will be much harder to explain why they DIDNT contact each other after dennis had left. so i can see (despite my longing for an onscreen reunion) why the producers might prefer to bring them back together for practical purposes. 

either way, ant wait- time seems to be going soooo slowly!   :Love:

----------


## stapler

I don't know how reliable this is but I heard because the show is ailing... Nigel, Letitia and Jessie Wallace were considering leaving. Hope not.

----------


## angelblue

I really want sharon and dennis i was just watching an espisode but it was one were he was with zoe   :Angry:  

But i guess there isnt that long to i suppose   :Cheer:

----------


## Rach33

I watched Christmas the other day SOBS SOBS SOBS how sad and Paul's exit more SOBS  and Andy throwing Sam out oh how we laughed 

The heartbreaking goodbye in the Vic and then outside when Sharon was about to get in the taxi an he gave her the plastic ring and said forever MORE SOBBING BVERY LOUDLY

----------


## Alisha

> The heartbreaking goodbye in the Vic and then outside when Sharon was about to get in the taxi an he gave her the plastic ring and said forever MORE SOBBING BVERY LOUDLY


When he said 'forever' I just knew that the storyline was far from over and thats why if they are both in the sqaure it's only realistic for them to be together. After all, it wouldn't ring true if they were freinds and that be that. Thier feelings go too deep.

I am really looking forward to them coming back. So many potential storylines await on thier return.

----------


## Rach33

I can't wait for their return Zoe's face, Big Mo's face, Chrissie's face in fact everyones faces and the awkward questions to Chrissie the truth coming out about Whiney (I rechristened her) Slater oh the excitement (well anythings better than what we got at the mo) 

I loved the way he said forever the tears in his eyes and hers I hope Sharon brings the ring back he he and he can give her a real one

----------


## tippy toes

ok i haven't read this spoiler because it's too long so forgive me if this has been mentioned. you know nigel harman was coming back in 3 months time? well it said on pg 118 on teletext that this has been extended until the end of this year. this is HELL, HELL i tell you. what are they playing at?

----------


## Rach33

He's coming back in june don't panic it's been confirmed on the Eastenders website in the news section I promise

----------


## Layne

Can't wait till they return!
They did say Forever, i'll hold um to it!

Luv ya
Layne
x x x

Ps: like the way you have rechristened her Whiney!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Rach33

I'm glad you like it I thought it was very fitting and I'm holding them to forever too but I just hope the EE bosses do NOT ruin a perfectly matched couple by having affairs ETC because it's boring I mena in real life people can actually stay together (yes EE bosses shocking isn't it not all relationships fall apart) 

We want Sharon and Dennis together we know it won't be easy but it can't be that hard either

----------


## Layne

> I'm glad you like it I thought it was very fitting and I'm holding them to forever too but I just hope the EE bosses do NOT ruin a perfectly matched couple by having affairs ETC because it's boring I mena in real life people can actually stay together (yes EE bosses shocking isn't it not all relationships fall apart) 
> 
> We want Sharon and Dennis together we know it won't be easy but it can't be that hard either


Well said!

----------


## Rach33

Thank you I'm having lots of little rants tonight I'm on a roll whose my next target hmmm I think I'll find a post on little mo and alfie i haven't started on them tonight 

Hope Dennis is all bad though and I hope Shron slaps Zoe can you imagine everyones faces when Dennis comes back cos they all think he dumped a pregnant Zoe ha

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> When he said 'forever' I just knew that the storyline was far from over and thats why if they are both in the sqaure it's only realistic for them to be together. After all, it wouldn't ring true if they were freinds and that be that. Thier feelings go too deep.
> 
> I am really looking forward to them coming back. So many potential storylines await on thier return.


i was cryin hoq sad was dat

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i am so glad they r cum bk and i hope as a couple

----------


## di marco

> i am so glad they r cum bk and i hope as a couple


i hope they come back as a couple too, and if they dont come back as a couple, i want them to get back together very very very quickly (extremely quickly lol!)

----------


## .:Kitz:.

agreed, but they will be together eventually *fingers crossed*

----------


## di marco

they HAVE to get together eventually, i will be very very very annoyed if they dont! though getting together eventually could mean ages, they have to get back together fast (unless of course they are already back together)

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

good news for all you Shannis lovers out there - they're coming back - and they're together!!yay. they are filming at the moment so we will see them together in da summa!!!! wahhhooo

----------


## di marco

> good news for all you Shannis lovers out there - they're coming back - and they're together!!yay. they are filming at the moment so we will see them together in da summa!!!! wahhhooo


what, do you mean theyre filming on the webcam? and where did you find out that they come back together?

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

well i work in a newsagents on a saturday and i was really bored so i was flicking through the soap magazines and it said that 'soap lands favourite TV couple are returning' and that they are currently filming and we'll see them together on our screens in the summer.

----------


## Sooz15

Hope you're right - looking forward to it!!

----------


## angelblue

I am really excitied they are returning i hope ee dont split them up after they get together i see no reason for them splitting up after they said the word  for ever unless one decides to leave the show i think they can still be good characters and be together and have a bumpy relationship an along the way  :Rotfl:

----------


## chocolate

i am so happy to hear that they are comig back on their screens i can finally look forward to something in Eastenders... but are you sure thar letitia dean is coming back becasue there were so many rumours about her not coming back..cause i dont want to be disappointed if you get what i mean ..but if its definatley confirmed i am so happy its a nice pressie lol !!!

----------


## angelblue

Yeah ee confrimed it a few weeks an ago  :Moonie:

----------


## di marco

yeh its confirmed on the ee site in the news section, she coming back in june   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> well i work in a newsagents on a saturday and i was really bored so i was flicking through the soap magazines and it said that 'soap lands favourite TV couple are returning' and that they are currently filming and we'll see them together on our screens in the summer.


wat magazine inportant i know big shannis fan

----------


## i_luv_dennis

do u think it is them in spain

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

You can't post links but you can have it in your profile. Please edit this...

----------


## Claire

> do u think it is them in spain


It could be about Shannis but then thinking about it again it may have something to do with the police trying to locate Den cos of Phils trial or something  :Ponder:

----------


## angelblue

If this fliming in spain is true does that mean no showdown with zoe and the slater because i do want to see them get together on screen and how it happens but i also want the showdown and to see zoe face    :Lol:

----------


## chocolate

i would love to see her face drop too when she sees them

----------


## angelblue

Lets hope we get it i hope stacey their as well because her one lines to zoe crack me up especially when they dont like eachother stacey will have a field day with this   :Lol:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

too right!  :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

> Lets hope we get it i hope stacey their as well because her one lines to zoe crack me up especially when they dont like eachother stacey will have a field day with this


Stacey rocks!  :Smile:  

She is the only one in the Slater clan who can see right through Zoe. I love her one liners too. They are spot on.

You know what I'm looking forward to? The Slaters screaming at Dennis for leaving precious Zoe high and dry only for him to comeback with 'she lied about being pregnant...she said this to dupe me into staying with her...then she did become pregnant when I left...only it wasn't mine -it was Den's...that's right she slept my father to keep up the pretense...and there all you lot were feeling sorry for her because she had a 'misscarriage' '

Well I don't think it will be quite like that but thats how I want it to be. The look on thier faces will be priceless!

and then hopefully Sharon and Dennis can be happy without pathetic Zoe and evil Den meddleing in thier lives.

----------


## di marco

yeh i want dennis to have a right go and tell the truth about "princess" zoe to all her family. and it would be sooooo funny if stacey was there, adding in sarcastic (sp?) comments as well lol!   :Smile:

----------


## butch

i couldnt agree more stacey would stir it up even more xx

----------


## di marco

itd be great, i can picture it now!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Claire

> i would love to see her face drop too when she sees them


Zoes face would be a picture lol

----------


## Claire

> yeh i want dennis to have a right go and tell the truth about "princess" zoe to all her family. and it would be sooooo funny if stacey was there, adding in sarcastic (sp?) comments as well lol!


I agree, can't wait for Stacey to wind up Zoe when thr truth is out in the open  :Rotfl:

----------


## Alisha

me neither!
can't wait

----------


## di marco

i really hope im not going to be disappointed, there has to be some sort of confrontation surely!   :Big Grin:

----------


## chocolate

there will have to be one though ( a confrontation ) i mean eventually the rest of the slaters will find out about zoe wont they ?   :Confused:

----------


## di marco

yeh the rest of the slaters will find out but i just hope that zoes still there when they do!   :Big Grin:

----------


## *xeni*

It's about time (Princess Zoe) gets found out...its going to be explosive and should wipe the smiles of a lot of faces....except maybe Stacies!!!!

----------


## di marco

staceys going to really enjoy herself when the truth comes out!   :Smile:

----------


## butch

you can say that again xx i think its going to pick up the viewings for ee well hopefully xx

----------


## Claire

> staceys going to really enjoy herself when the truth comes out!


Yeah, I can see Stacey rubbing it in Zoes face  :Cheer:  can't wait

----------


## chocolate

Yea i think they should make this storyline as explosive as possible ( but not over the top) as this storyline has a lot of potential and could bring back more viewers

----------


## Alisha

I do think many people would tune in for their return.  I am missing them and it's not the same since they went. That might sound bias as I'm a avid fan of these two but it's how I feel. I really am looking forward to them confronting Zoe and then hopefully getting to the bottom of Den's death.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## eastie

ye i cant wait, we've all missed them.

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

i havent really caught up on these boards but does anyone no how they come back cause iv read loads of soap magazines but they dont give anything away!!! so does anyone no???

----------


## Angeldelight

i can't wait for their return it's just goona be so great i can see it now, they enter the vic and everyone turns their heads and go silent, Sharon and Dennis walk up to the bar hand in hand, smile at chrisssie and order a drink!!! YEY YEY YEY YEY YEY

----------


## angelblue

Apparently they back on screens on the 13th of june but i dont know how accurate that is    :Lol:

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

i sssooooooo cant wait for them to return!! its gonna be great!!!!! im so excited! heehee!!!

----------


## Angeldelight

june 13th it will be in 2 or 3 pressoffice weeks time, oh wow i can't wait for them to return

----------


## i_luv_dennis

cant wait till they cum bk they r da best in the walford couple does any 1 no which date they cum bk and like some 1 said they come in the vich holding hands that was gr8t. but cant wait to see dennis's face when he finds out the bookies is his 
SHANNIS IS FINALLY BK

----------


## i_luv_dennis

cant wait till they cum bk they r da best in the walford couple does any 1 no which date they cum bk and like some 1 said they come in the vich holding hands that was gr8t. but cant wait to see dennis's face when he finds out the bookies is his 
SHANNIS IS FINALLY BK yeh

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> I do think many people would tune in for their return.  I am missing them and it's not the same since they went. That might sound bias as I'm a avid fan of these two but it's how I feel. I really am looking forward to them confronting Zoe and then hopefully getting to the bottom of Den's death.


so am i every everytime they come on the tv i smile. and i am missing them.and it is not  the same

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I shall stop watching the bits when they come on... so when do they come on??

----------


## Claire

> cant wait till they cum bk they r da best in the walford couple does any 1 no which date they cum bk and like some 1 said they come in the vich holding hands that was gr8t. but cant wait to see dennis's face when he finds out the bookies is his 
> SHANNIS IS FINALLY BK yeh


From what I read, they both return back on the 13th June   :Smile:  but whether they return together is anyones guess

----------


## angelblue

I was reading some of discussion on this forum about sharon and dennis splitting up yesterday i have to say all very good comment but then i thought there are so many ways the scriptwriters can go with these two characters they alot of depth and the storyline is very good  :Clap:   in the end what ever happens they cant go back to being brother and sister because i think an awful lot has happened since then.  :Ponder:  

I really cant see either of them hating eachother or not talking to eachother in the square the only plausable way i see them splitting up is if one of them decides to leave the show.

I dont think dens death will change their minds i think sharon will feel a bit guilty but i think with dennis help she will move on  :Angel:

----------


## Alisha

I really can't wait for them to return.

I particularly excited for the shock revelation which is going to highlight Zoeâs lying and manipulative ways. It's got to be the Vic right? Thatâs place is just the prime location for secret exposure. Zoe's face will be priceless and also there will be fear etched to Chrissie and Sam's face too. After all, they don't want their secret publicized do they? Sharon and Dennis return is bound to rock the boat for the residents in the square, namely Chrissie, Sam and Zoe. As for Zoe, I do hope that she gets a smack from Sharon. What she and Den did was low. Even Sharon and Dennis cheating on her wasn't right, I do understand there reasons for doing so. It wasn't to hurt others. It was clear that Dennis wanted to come clean but it was Sharon who was resistant and quite understandable too. After all her reasons were not out of selfishness, it was to protect Dennis from Den. She knows what Den can be like so it's no wonder that she felt the need to keep it hidden. I do think that if Den was not in the picture, they would have come forward as a couple long ago.

However in saying that, what Sharon and Dennis did in no way balances out to the life time of deception that Zoe and Den was planning. It just doesn't come close. The thing with Zoe was that she was planning on lying to Dennis and her unborn child long term. You would think that with Zoe of all people (being lied to her whole life concerning her family's parentage would object to this. The thing with her was that she was so intend on keeping Dennis that she would go to extreme length, what ever the cost. She claimed to loving Dennis -did she heck! It was a stupid infatuation that was consumed with self-centred desires. I hated her what she said to Sharon on Christmas day about 'splitting up a family' and 'taking a baby away from his daddy'. It was cruel, callous and heartless. To rub an infertile womenâs nose in that fact that she couldnât have children it was vindictive and despicable behaviour and then she sleeps with Den- ugh! I wouldn't at all be surprised if Sharon hits her on her return. Zoe deserves it after what she did.

I really feel now, that with Zoe and Dennis firmly out the picture that we can see Sharon and Dennis happy (at least longer than last time). They deserve it. Lat year all together they were only together for as little as 10 weeks. I'm feeling more optimistic about their future now. I think its their past tragedies which have bonded them together. They both have suffered abandonment and led hard lives so they do share a lot in common. Itâs not surprising that Dennis fell for her considering the person that she is. She is the first women who offered him an unconditional love. She gave him a home, offered him a job, was kind to him and never asked for anything back. Thinking realistically though, Sharon and Dennis will have their problems. This is soap after all and because Sharon and Dennis are complex in many ways that they won't stay flat as a couple. This is one of the main reasons why I like- them they are not one dimensional and stale. They have both had intriguing lives and still many unresolved issues there, especially on Dennis's part. Sharon infertility issues are bound to crop at some point. I always felt that Sharon was the right person for him to confide in over his childhoods and hopefully get that. Interesting times ahead eh?

Gosh I've talking alot. I don't know what came over me.  :Lol:   Once I go, thereâs no stopping meâ¦â¦â¦

----------


## Alisha

> I was reading some of discussion on this forum about sharon and dennis splitting up yesterday


Where abouts was this?   :Ponder:

----------


## angelblue

I cant actually remember were it was it was in one of these threads and i think you participated in the discussion if i am not wrong 

Also very good comment Alisha you hit the nail on the head has usually i was just thinking if there is a showdown in the vic zoe might try to defend her self by saying how den had weird obession with sharon in different kind of way  :Angry:   i think she will get a slap for that  :Cheer:  

By the way happy birthday for the other day hope you had a good birthday   :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

> Also very good comment Alisha you hit the nail on the head has usually i was just thinking if there is a showdown in the vic zoe might try to defend her self by saying how den had weird obession with sharon in different kind of way   i think she will get a slap for that  
> 
> By the way happy birthday for the other day hope you had a good birthday


Thankyou, I actually celebrated yesterday...had a great laugh....opps kind of gone of topic...

If Zoe insinuated what you just said then she will certainly get a smack for it.

----------


## butch

alisha are you looking forwardd to the soap awards results tonight i am dreading i hope ee win most especially for xmas day but its likely to be mainly corrie xxx i am all sulky now what do you think

----------


## Alisha

> alisha are you looking forwardd to the soap awards results tonight i am dreading i hope ee win most especially for xmas day but its likely to be mainly corrie xxx i am all sulky now what do you think


Hi, I am interesting to find out but I highly suspect that Corrie will walk away with most awards and i don't fancy ee's chances tonight considering all the bad press and poor sctrips over the past year (with the exception of some).

It would be nice for ee to win Christmas day though but I'm not going top hold out too much hope.  :Smile:

----------


## butch

i totatolly agree xx

----------


## eastie

yes, EE should win the christmas day one.

----------


## eastie

> From what I read, they both return back on the 13th June   but whether they return together is anyones guess


how do you know they will be back on the 13th june?

----------


## Alisha

> how do you know they will be back on the 13th june?


This was the date they said on the Daily Star newspaper. Also, they were spotted on webcam around this week so if it's not on that exact date, it should be very close.

Can't wait.  :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

and it would be Friday the 13th I believe Lucky or unlucky

----------


## di marco

hopefully lucky lol! but it could be unlucky for zoe, thatd be good!   :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

well she deserves to be unlucky

----------


## di marco

exactly my thinking!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Zoe does, yeah!

----------


## Alisha

I think she alreadty has been unlucky  :Lol:  not that I feel sorry for her though.

Her commuapance is long overdue......

----------


## Angeldelight

she's all ready been unlucky, but she deserves SOOOOO MUCH MORE bad luck!!!!!!

----------


## chocolate

i know...shes had it easy with the fake pregnancy thing. i know this sounds mean but i really do want the slaters to find out that their 'princess' has lied to them..

----------


## eastie

> This was the date they said on the Daily Star newspaper. Also, they were spotted on webcam around this week so if it's not on that exact date, it should be very close.
> 
> Can't wait.


thanx!

----------


## di marco

> she's all ready been unlucky, but she deserves SOOOOO MUCH MORE bad luck!!!!!!


totally 100% agree, couldnt have said it better myself   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

how can people h8t shannis

----------


## di marco

well everyone has their own opinion, if everyone liked the same things it would be boring! i personally like shannis and absolutely deteste zoe, but there could be someone out there somewhere that likes her! lol!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I'm sure there is.....I've just never come across one

----------


## di marco

well i dont know anyone that likes her either but there surely must be someone somewhere, is there? or maybe not!

----------


## Rach33

People like and dislike different things I hate Corrie some of mates don't simple as that

----------


## Alisha

I don't mind a difference of opinion on the shannis storyline. I always find conflicting opinions intresting to read and I love debate  :Thumbsup:  . Normally I would comment on the 'shannis haters' thread on this page but it's for anti-shannis views only.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

thats why i said on the shannis haters thread that they should have posted on here and had a controlled debate about it. it would have been interesting if people went about it sensibley and aired their views and opinions about them and why

----------


## Alisha

> thats why i said on the shannis haters thread that they should have posted on here and had a controlled debate about it. it would have been interesting if people went about it sensibley and aired their views and opinions about them and why


I agree, I would had prefered that. I feel that would be better because it would a much more balanced argument on the couple and storyline with constructive critism etc. Also I love this thread but when there are negative comments on them it urges me to say more, instead of agreeing all the time, which can indeed me just as intresting.

It sounds better than having one thread for the shannis lovers and one for the shannis hateres. There has already been some conflicting opinions here concerning the pair and it's been quite intresting.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

yeh i agree. you can say your views on here but it is a bit boring when everyone just agrees with you. if someone disagreed, it would be interesting and would make you back up your argument, it would be great!   :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

i like it when someone disagrees becuase you get to put ALL YOUR points across to the other person, givong them THE FACTS

----------


## Rach33

we know you like arguements

----------


## cazza137

The shannis story, all i know is they are both coming back on the show but we dont know if they will be an item or not!!! will have to wait and see

----------


## Alisha

> i like it when someone disagrees becuase you get to put ALL YOUR points across to the other person, givong them THE FACTS



It's more opinion than fact because there is no right or wrong with storylines. Shannis has it's pros and cons as far as the relationship goes but me, I'm always up for a challenge.  :Thumbsup: and the Sharon and Dennis relationship is something I'm extreamly passionate about so I take pleasure in reading and writting comments concerning the pair.

----------


## Alisha

> The shannis story, all i know is they are both coming back on the show but we dont know if they will be an item or not!!! will have to wait and see


Hi welcome to the boards cazza!  :Smile:  

Considering that they are both coming back at the same time, I'm guessing that they will come back as an item but like you said we'll have to wait and see.  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

> It's more opinion than fact because there is no right or wrong with storylines. Shannis has it's pros and cons as far as the relationship goes but me, I'm always up for a challenge. and the Sharon and Dennis relationship is something I'm extreamly pashionate about so I take pleasure in reading and writting comments concerning the pair.


i was talking about storylines not just relationships, tho i do see your point!!!

----------


## Alisha

> i was talking about storylines not just relationships, tho i do see your point!!!


Oh, I see your point  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> she's all ready been unlucky, but she deserves SOOOOO MUCH MORE bad luck!!!!!!


Doesn't she just! What she did at Christmas was dispicable.

I can't wait for Sharon and Dennis to come back and dish out a few home truths regarding Walford's precious Slater girl.

----------


## Sarah Gregory

> i dont believe it, are people still talking about them two, they are not even on our screens at the moment, and rumour has it that letita hasnt confirmed that she is coming back (i hope she doesnt), i hate the hole SHANNIS story line.



I read on the eastenders website that Letita is coming back and it said that She said that she was looking forward to returning to eastenders.

----------


## Alisha

> I read on the eastenders website that Letita is coming back and it said that She said that she was looking forward to returning to eastenders.


Hi, yes the comment that 'Phil's little sister' made was ages ago, way before there was any confirmation of Letitia coming back  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah Gregory

> Hi, yes the comment that 'Phil's little sister' made was ages ago, way before there was any confirmation of Letitia coming back


 Oh I didnt know it was old .

----------


## Alisha

> Oh I didnt know it was old .


Thats ok  :Smile:  This thread has been running, since, since forever....  :Lol:

----------


## Angeldelight

> we know you like arguements


what are you trying to say? it;s nhot like i argue alot on here!! hehe

----------


## Rach33

Of course not babes why would i say such a thing you never argue do you he he he he

----------


## chocolate

does anyone know if sharon comes back pregnant ??   :Confused:

----------


## Alisha

> does anyone know if sharon comes back pregnant ??


Not that I've heard and itâs very unlikely considering that she was told that she couldnât have children. Not impossible though but highly unlikely. I think it's about 5% chance that she could so it's not great.

----------


## Rory18

crikey this is like 33 pages long

----------


## chocolate

thanks Alisha.. it would be great if she was pregnant..cause that can sometimes happen i think...

----------


## Alisha

> thanks Alisha.. it would be great if she was pregnant..cause that can sometimes happen i think...


It can happen but they have a very low chance. They could try IVF. Sharon did tried this before but unfortunately it was unsuccessful but it is known to be effective on second time round so thereâs a thought.

I do hope that Sharon's infertility is a storyline they have in the pipeline for her and Dennis. It would be great. Thatâs not to say that they should impregnate Sharon-but alterative means and therefore a well research storyline into the possible routes of getting a child a couple yearns for. Like I said, IVF is an option. Adoption -very unlikely considering Dennisâs criminal history but one which I really do hope they consider covering is indeed Surrogacy. It would a be a real eye opener.

We'll have to wait and see...

----------


## PinkFairy

I think the reason Sharon had to stop IVF was because it was making her depressed and the Ddctor made her stop. However, proabaly now there are more types you can get so maybe if she tried again she would be morre sucessful.
Also, I think it would be very unlikely if the would be able to adopt. Social sevices wouldn't let someone eho has been found guilty of GBH adopt a child, it would be deemed to risky. Dennis wouldn't even be alloewed to be a paernt governer at the moment, let alone adopt a child.

----------


## Angeldelight

I agree though it's a real shame, he'd been a good father as he never had his own!!! if they started  IVF treatment, we could have mini mini Dennis's running around Albert square!! yey yey 

here you go EE writers you can COPY this idea with pleasure!! PLEASE think about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alisha

[QUOTE=PinkFairy]I think the reason Sharon had to stop IVF was because it was making her depressed and the Ddctor made her stop.  QUOTE]

 I don't think the doctor made her stop. It's completely up to the patent how many times they want to go for it. The thing with IVF is that you have to be prepared for the worst. Trying it doesn't necessary mean it will work. This may be one of the possible reasons why Sharon didnât go for it again - because last time she built her hopes on it to work, only to have them dashed. I doubt she would be willing to put herself through that again, despite the chance for a better outcome this time.

I do agree with your point about adoption though. On a realistic level, adoption agencies would not allow them adopt considering Dennisâs criminal convictions.

----------


## Layne

Sharon is COMING back with Dennis,Nigel Harman in an interview last night (BSA's Afterparty) said that dennis will be returning wiith someone and its not Den!!
God Nigel is so nice, and SExy!   :Wub:

----------


## Alisha

> Sharon is COMING back with Dennis,Nigel Harman in an interview last night (BSA's Afterparty) said that dennis will be returning wiith someone and its not Den!!


Hi there, yes I saw this  :Cheer:  Although he never said 'Sharon' he said 'someone' and its quite obvious who that it -Sharon of course  :Wub:  

Also they are due to return on the 17th June!  :Smile:

----------


## Claire

> Hi there, yes I saw this  Although he never said 'Sharon' he said 'someone' and its quite obvious who that it -Sharon of course  
> 
> Also they are due to return on the 17th June!


OMG They're going to return together  :Wub:  I missed the BSAs after show party yesterday cos my mum took control of the remote  :Mad:  but this is great news  :Cheer:

----------


## Alisha

NEWS JUST IN!

_Source: This morning_

Sharon and Dennis comer back together- straight from Nigels mouth

He also said that they are solid  :Wub:  but this is ee so anything can happen  :Ponder:  

However I'm really pleased about this.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

For all you shannis lovers Sharon Marshell confirmed on this morning that Nigel Harman told her he was returning with Sharon.

----------


## Claire

> NEWS JUST IN!
> 
> _Source: This morning_
> 
> Sharon and Dennis comer back together- straight from Nigels mouth
> 
> He also said that they are solid  but this is ee so anything can happen  
> 
> However I'm really pleased about this.


Same here  :Cheer:  hmm I wonder what EE has in store for Sharon and Dennis, whatever happens they are going to be one explosive couple to watch  :Thumbsup:  I can't wait  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> Same here  hmm I wonder what EE has in store for Sharon and Dennis, whatever happens they are going to be one explosive couple to watch  I can't wait


Definatly and by far the most intresting and complex - and thats just one of the reasons why I'm such a fan of these two.

I'm really excited for thier return.  :Cheer:

----------


## smithzoe7

Good - Even though i dont personally think they make a great couple - They will certainly put the wind up Zoe, Chrissy and Sam!!!

----------


## Alisha

I think they are great but yeah the look on Sam, Zoe and Chrissie's face will be priceless.

----------


## Claire

Can't wait to see Zoes face especially  :Smile:

----------


## Claire

I hope Dennis & Sharon make their grand entrance in the Vic, I can just imagine the jukebox stopping when they walk in and Zoes face dropping  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alisha

> I hope Dennis & Sharon make their grand entrance in the Vic, I can just imagine the jukebox stopping when they walk in and Zoes face dropping


This is what I want to. Her face will drop -and then Sharon and Dennis can expose all her lies.

----------


## di marco

yay great news!   :Big Grin:   i agree with you all, entering the vic and exposing all of zoes lies would be soooooo good. cant wait

----------


## Angeldelight

yey yey love that idea, can you image all the shocked gasps and evil glares!!!!! Zoe would be run outta Walford for good...........

----------


## di marco

hehe it would be a great epi

----------


## AleX liddell

Did any one see this morning??? Sorry if someone has already mentioned it,but did yosee the clip that they showed of dennis returning???? I missed it and was just wondering if someone could tell me what happened,this might not be right,i heard it off someone else!!

----------


## angelblue

When was this so does mean they dont return together if it was just dennis i dam i missed it oh well i am sure we will see it nearer the time  :Cheer:

----------


## Alisha

> When was this so does mean they dont return together if it was just dennis i dam i missed it oh well i am sure we will see it nearer the time


This was today! They will be retuning together and 'solid'!  :Cheer:

----------


## Alisha

> Did any one see this morning??? Sorry if someone has already mentioned it,but did yosee the clip that they showed of dennis returning???? I missed it and was just wondering if someone could tell me what happened,this might not be right,i heard it off someone else!!


I didn't watch but from what I gather, there was no actual clip showing his return just confirmation of him coming back with Sharon as a couple  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh that would be a gr8t idea zoes face i cant wait 2 see i h8t her i never liked her but i cant wait till they come back. people sayin that they cum bk in june but i go on holiday in june and i dont wanna miss it so could sum 1 like e-mail tellin me what happend cause i luv shannis that much. thank you or a get my friend 2 tape it for me but i need to know the date they actually cumin bk in cause im worryin that i will miss by favorie people cum bk in 2 eastenders. i would never 4give myself. 
see ya 
dani 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## di marco

i luv dennis, i think its the 13 june that they come back

----------


## DennisRbabe

> i luv dennis, i think its the 13 june that they come back


Thats my birthday!  :Cheer:

----------


## Princess

my exams start on that day!

----------


## di marco

> my exams start on that day!


my study leave finishes on that day  :Sad:  so it will give me something to look forward to!   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Thats my birthday!


happy bday for then!   :Smile:

----------


## chocolate

:Cheer:   :Big Grin:  I am SO HAPPY right now THIS HAS MADE MY DAY!!! not even these exams can bring me down now YAY!!!  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## SarahWakefield

how do u post a new thread

----------


## kirsty_g

according to digital spy sharon and dennis are going to tie the knot and try to have a baby with ivf and the one person who is goin to try 2 stop the weddin is phil  :Thumbsup:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## SarahWakefield

Sharon Watts and Dennis Rickman are to tie the knot, according to the Sunday Mirror today.

Letitia Dean and Nigel Harman have signed new contracts to return to EastEnders, and producers are apparently hoping that the wedding will be a hit with viewers.

However, not everybody on the Square will be congratulating the couple, especially Phil Mitchell, who turns up at the wedding to try and spoil it.

An insider told the newspaper, "With Dirty Den gone, Sharon and Dennis can finally be a couple.

"Bosses are convinced a wedding will be a big hit. Sharon can't have a baby, but bosses are also planning another storyline with her trying to have a baby through IVF treatment. 

"But there will be one person hell-bent on stopping Sharon and Den getting married or having a baby - Phil.

"There'll be all-out war between the Watts and the Mitchells. Peggy and Phil are united in stopping Sharon and Dennis from getting The Vic and the club back. 

"Phil is out to put a spanner in the works. He doesn't want his ex marrying Dennis and forms an alliance with Chrissie to stop them getting the pub back."

----------


## Layne

> "Phil is out to put a spanner in the works. He doesn't want his ex marrying Dennis and forms an alliance with Chrissie to stop them getting the pub back."


What is that supposed to mean, i thought Chrissie would be all for the wedding, and anyway, Chrissie owns the Vic,so.............
I'm confused?!?!?  :Ponder:   :Searchme:

----------


## kirsty_g

do you think they will get married in the end

----------


## i_luv_dennis

finally my dream as cum true they finally getin married and having a baby ivf can not wait they r definelly getin married cause the writers want this to bost the ratings up. but phil and peggy r out 2 disroy

----------


## AleX liddell

hopefully this is true!!!!! Hooray

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it is true it is plasterd on the newspaper and on digitalspy 
so yes 
*FINALLY*

----------


## AleX liddell

Thanks!!!! Wow!!! Im so happy now!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me

----------


## i_luv_dennis

will it be sharon and Dennis Watts
or Sharon and Dennis Rickman

----------


## angelblue

OMG it must be true i cant wait lots of people want them to get married i cant wait finally getting what we want finally ee are listening to fans for once let hope they dont ruin it  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer: 

oh no is chrissie and sharon going to be enemies i like them as friends  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

> OMG  i cant wait lots of people want them to get married i cant wait finally getting what we want finally ee are listening to fans for once let hope they dont ruin it


No ee has listened to some of its fans i for one don't particulaly want to see the relationship between Dennis and Sharon continue let alone want marriage on the cards. However I can't see it lasting like i posted on the shannis haters thread it's albert square nothing ever lasts for long! It's a shame Ross kemp isn't returning because i think he could be the one thing that could put an end to shannis.

----------


## di marco

but this could be a marriage that actually does last so ee could actually do something diff. i hope so anyway   :Smile:

----------


## Lisa321

Woooh! Wish i'd known this sooner! That should be worth watching! :-) Yay! 
Shannis Rule...
Trust Phil to stick his fists in.
xXx

----------


## chocolate

:Cheer:   :Big Grin:   :Thumbsup:   this has totally made my day today ... all my dreams are now fufilled ohh *I AM SO HAPPY*  :Cheer:   :Big Grin:   :Thumbsup:  thank you !!!

----------


## Chantelle

Oh God, lets hope not :rolleyes:

----------


## Alisha

> No ee has listened to some of its fans i for one don't particulaly want to see the relationship between Dennis and Sharon continue let alone want marriage on the cards. However I can't see it lasting like i posted on the shannis haters thread it's albert square nothing ever lasts for long! It's a shame Ross kemp isn't returning because i think he could be the one thing that could put an end to shannis.


Yes some-but those who they have listened to have been very passionate and loyal. EE almost botched the magic of Sharon and Dennis last year because they decided to implement Zoe into the story, which to me was one big farce and a bunkum storyline for Dennis, Sharon and Zoe which informed personality transplants, particularly on Sharon. Pointless and went on too long which could have been avoided if the writers decided on a 'character-led' plot instead of a rubbish 'plot-led' one. When it comes down to it, there are still mountains of shannis fans, who still want them to be together. For all the times people have been told by anti-shannis fans âSharonâs âleft get over itââ¦â.shannis is overâ, fans still didnât give up and still contributed to discussions about them. That alone shows how devoted fans are. I wont depute that there are also a great deal of people who detest the together, just like you do. However love it or loath it, it has really enhanced public response and people are talking about them.

I for one am a avid Shannis fan and adore them together. I think both characters really work well and I'm glad that ee listened to us. As for ânothing last long' your absolutely right and I have said this many times -Sharon and Dennis are no exception from the norm. This is eastenders after all and no couple is safe. That goes for Kat and Alfie, Sonia and Martin, and all the other wedded couples in the square. Why should Sharon and Dennis be any different? It's nothing I didn't know to before and even with Nigel's recent comment about 'it's Albert square...anything can happen' didn't bother me because it's inevitable and expected.

I don't mind them having there problems etc. To be honest, if they were happy all the time I'd get bored and this is why I donât find them boring. They are both two complex characters and ee have their life history to work on. There is a huge scope of potential for the pair. The return of Ross Kemp aka Grant Mitchell, doesn't necessarily mean the end of shannis- far from it. Sure he has an history with her but that was over 10 years ago and both characters have evolved. Plus I'd find it a bit lame if ee went over old ground. The show needs to move forward - not relieve their glory days by creating a tedious Sharon/Grant/Dennis love triangle -if thatâs what their initial intention was.

I for one am pleased with the article and would love to see them tie the knot but only time will tell.

----------


## butch

wow i totatally agree

----------


## angelblue

I think it great idea i wonder who write the build up and the actual wedding i hope it sarah phelps she writes the best shannis storylines it going to be a cracker cant wait for the prospals i wonder how it will happen 

I think dennis should prospal not sharon it will be more romantic that way he is great at sentimental stuff   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> i wonder who write the build up and the actual wedding i hope it sarah phelps she writes the best shannis storylines


she writes all the best storylines. i hope its her as well who writes it cos i know she wont muck it up

----------


## butch

well maybe we could write to ee and request that sarah pehlps writes the episodes as well as the story shes really good

----------


## di marco

i think that would be a very good idea butch

----------


## butch

thankyou

----------


## Angeldelight

Sharon and Dennis are having a ickle bebe awwwwwwwwww big claps all round and they are getting married awwwwwwww

----------


## harmaniac

i personally am a fan and think that whether you like shannis or not, you have to admit that it brings lots more exciting storylines and rivalries into the mix. i think after how dennis left, if he had come back alone i dont think there would have been quite the same impact as it will have with them together...

as for the explosive wedding- it sounds fantastic! i think its a great move, as this build up is going to lead to lots of new alliances. it will be interesting to see chrissie perhaps even align herself with the mitchells in order to protect her interests in the pub, while im also keen to see how sharon and dennis plan to build their empire. it will be interesting to see both these characters develop together, they've been through a hell of a lot! 

and a baby?? well thats an option. clearly thats something close to both their hearts and it needs to be addressed at some stage. sharon already knows that it is important to dennis, so its an avenue that could certainly be expored...

----------


## RealityGap

sounds like a ratings winner to me  :Smile:  yeah

----------


## Angeldelight

i can't wait it's going to be great and with ALL the Shannis fans ewatching maybe it will beat corro!!!!!!!!!

----------


## WattsRulee

Shannis rules actually the whole watts family (even dead peeps) rule!! Letitia and nigel ARE coming bac 2 the show in june so HA!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

why is phil so botherd bout sharon

----------


## Alisha

> why is phil so botherd bout sharon


I think itâs because they have a long history and did love each other at one point. However, I think if he was to sabotage their wedding it would be more to with getting Dennis back for his part in the robbery. The Mitchell vs Watts feud has always persisted so I think he will be out to score points and re-establish his position as 'top dog'.  :Angry:

----------


## WattsRulee

Cant Wait Til June!!!

Shannis Comin Bac
Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## chocolate

I think eastenders was really good up until the put zoe in the relationship thats where ( for me personally) it went wrong.. but in a way im kind of glad because now there will hopefully be a confrotation to watch which i love and if they write it good they could pull it off...but i cant wait till they are back *i am so excited counting down* !!!  :Cheer:

----------


## AleX liddell

same here!!!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

is it just me or is Nigel Harman (Dennis) absolutely GORGEOUS!!!?

----------


## sarahbm0412

Nigel Harmen is gorgeous!!!  :Wub:  
I totally agree with you
Also I cant wait until june i think that 'shannis' is the best thing that has happened in EE in a long time!!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## AleX liddell

> is it just me or is Nigel Harman (Dennis) absolutely GORGEOUS!!!?


are you kidding??? Of COURSE he is!!! I fancy the pants off him!!!

----------


## Alisha

> I think eastenders was really good up until the put zoe in the relationship thats where ( for me personally) it went wrong.. but in a way im kind of glad because now there will hopefully be a confrotation to watch :


I agree I thought the storyline was flowing perfectly until ee decided to her add her in because they thought that she would 'spice things up'  :Thumbsdown:  

I would have preferred to see Sharon and Dennis to stand up to Den and fight for their love but instead we had Dennis letting his bratty girlfriend sleep with him in the same house as Sharon. How immature is he? Also you would think that a women of Sharon's intelligence (being in her mid- thirties) would have put her foot and told Dennis to stuff it where the sun donât shine. See this is what I hated about the whole Sharon/Dennis/Zoe love triangle -EE performed personality transplants on both characters, mostly Sharon. It was done to match the plot rather than to correspond with their individual characteristics. What a shame! The real Sharon would have never sat back and stood for that. They turned her into a weak woman. I hated it! Louise Beridge really botched that one up. All I can say is thank god for their amazing chemistry because had it been any other couple, I would have nodded of ages ago.

Hopefully now with John York back he can restore the Sharon qualities- strong, domineering and independent who doesn't take any crap from anyone or any man. Same goes for Dennis too -we need to see him taking control and not falling under the manipulation of people. I'm glad that Den's dead in a way because now we can have Sharon and Dennis be the characters that they were before he arrived. Sharon became the 19 year old that he left all those years ago and Dennis became all lost boy. They are both better than that. I'm hopeful that they can be that now. Iâm not going to let one tedious plot put my of my enjoyment. I've been fan of these for two long and they just light up the screen when they are together. I have never seen such chemistry come across from a soap couple ever. To me they are very unique and bring that extra magic that no other couple has or comes close to. I canât wait to see more of their amazing chemistry that they portray so wonderfully. 

Also let the Vic be the confession location:   :Cheer:  . If Sharon was humiliated for her fair with Phil in their then I think it's only fair that Zoe gets the same treatment. After all she has been no angel and I feel that she behaved appalling during Christmas and the aftermath. I can't stand the sympathy vote she gets some times. Does being manipulated mean having inability to say no? She had a choice but it was her selfish streak that swayed her decision and now she has to pay. I can't wait for Sharon and Dennis to return and see the expression on her face. I don't think Sharon will be too happy to see her after what she did. I sincerely hope she gets her comeuppance and as her exit coincides with Letitia and Nigel's return I can only imagine that sparks will fly! Bring it on!

----------


## di marco

> is it just me or is Nigel Harman (Dennis) absolutely GORGEOUS!!!?


he is very very very fit! the best on there by miles!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sammi

Argh the reunion is so close!!!   :Cheer:  
Can't wait till we see them come back together   :Wub:

----------


## Alisha

> Argh the reunion is so close!!!   
> Can't wait till we see them come back together


nither can I...can't wait  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer

I must agree about the chemistry Dennis and Sharon have, I was watching some old clips of them in action the other day and these two really do sizzle. There was a point last year when the whole love triangle thing with zoe was really getting tedious and unbelievable as both actors (Nigel and Tish) had done so well in portraying a love that would not have been so easily shoved aside. Hopefully this time we will see a strong couple without the pathetic dithering they were being forced to act out. It's to there credit as actors that they still managed to keep the passion between them so electic dispite the poor scripts...I have every faith that the return of these two will be well worth the wait..

----------


## Alisha

> It's to there credit as actors that they still managed to keep the passion between them so electic dispite the poor scripts...I have every faith that the return of these two will be well worth the wait..


Well put  :Smile:  

To be given a dire script and yet still portray their chemistry so effectively highlights what good actors Letitia and Nigel are and how they fit perfectly into their roles. They certainly delivered on that level. It was unfortunate however that they were given the storyline which involved Dennis being with one woman but being in love with the other. They both deserved better and hopefully now tptb can sort it. To keep viewers gripped despite scripts shows how much screen presence they both have. I'm also looking forward to their return.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> are you kidding??? Of COURSE he is!!! I fancy the pants off him!!!


he is more then georgoues he is so so so so so so so so fit

----------


## i_luv_dennis

[QUOTE=Sammi]Argh the reunion is so close!!!   :Cheer:  
Can't wait till we see them come back together  :wub
can u make me 1 like dat plez

----------


## chocolate

i totally agree with Alisha and Stargazer with everything you both said !!! i am so looking foward to this i just really hope they dont botch it up again...which they shouldnt do as now john yorke is back yay!!! 

Nigel Harman is TOTALLY GORGEOUS  :Wub:  lol!!!

----------


## Alisha

> i totally agree with Alisha and Stargazer with everything you both said !!! i am so looking foward to this i just really hope they dont botch it up again...which they shouldnt do as now john yorke is back yay!!!


Yes one thing a I'm happy with is John York being back in the swing of things. He after all was the man who provided us no-nonsense bitchy Sharon in 2001 and maintained that trait until LB came along  :Angry:   Sharon will certainly keep Dennis on his toes, lol!

May it long continue......

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

Heya guys! Shannis is going to be back on our screens in a month!!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Angeldelight

I reckon Thay have to be in week 24 press office spoilers.... can't wait yey.... here comes the bride all dressed in white.... SHANNIS FOREVER n ever n ever

----------


## Princess

Can't wait to see what happens.

The wedding day will be great.  It should pick the ratings up.

The we'll have lots of mini Sharons and Dennises

----------


## AleX liddell

> Heya guys! Shannis is going to be back on our screens in a month!!!



 I no,hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Angeldelight

SHANNIS FOREVER n ever n ever
SHANNIS FOREVER n ever n ever
SHANNIS FOREVER n ever n ever
SHANNIS FOREVER n ever n ever
SHANNIS FOREVER n ever n ever

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Heya guys! Shannis is going to be back on our screens in a month!!!


cant wait  :Cheer:   :Wal2l:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Can't wait to see what happens.
> 
> The wedding day will be great.  It should pick the ratings up.
> 
> The we'll have lots of mini Sharons and Dennises


i know i wish they cum bk this week

----------


## blondeisbestdur

i h8 sharon

----------


## i_luv_dennis

if people h8t shannis well dont type it in here

----------


## di marco

> if people h8t shannis well dont type it in here


people can post in here if they dont like the characters if they want to. its good to see other peoples opinions and even though i do like shannis, i like reading opposing views and everyone has a right to say what they think if they want to. not everyone is they same or thinks the same, if we did then it would be very boring, so its good if we have a mixture of opinions on this thread

----------


## Rach33

Well said di marco it would be boring if we didn't have a bit of conflict

----------


## Angeldelight

yeh but have you seen the Shannis haters one   :Banned:   ... there so nasty about Sharon and Dennis...   :Crying:

----------


## Alisha

> people can post in here if they dont like the characters if they want to. its good to see other peoples opinions and even though i do like shannis, i like reading opposing views and everyone has a right to say what they think if they want to. not everyone is they same or thinks the same, if we did then it would be very boring, so its good if we have a mixture of opinions on this thread


I, as you know agree completely with this. Why shouldn't shannis haters come here? They have every right as we do to express an opinion and after all this is not the 'shannis lovers' thread so I would think that it would be open to everyone.

I would however suggest that people would right more than 'I h8 Sharon'. Firstly this forum is supposed to be text free and it would be nice if people could elaborate some more. I always find reasons more interesting to read that the usual 'I love shannis' and 'shannis is c**P'.

----------


## ?????

hi Alisha, you the same alisha i know from the beebs board????

----------


## Alisha

> hi Alisha, you the same alisha i know from the beebs board????


Hello, yes thats me  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

but you have to be careful... you don't want people getting in to massive agruements... being nasty to eachother as they both think they are right

----------


## di marco

well theres a diff between arguments and debates, debates are useful arguments are not

----------


## Angeldelight

i was just saying that it COULD happen... especially if one person is determined that they are right... NOT that it would

----------


## ?????

> Hello, yes thats me


HI, do you remember me from the bbc boards? all we ever used to was talk about was shannis.lol. shame they had to close down the messageboards, i kinda miss it.

----------


## di marco

i dont think it would happen on this board as on the whole people do respect other peoples views. though i agree it could happen. though i think getting a debate going about it would be good as long as everyone was civil to each other

----------


## Alisha

> HI, do you remember me from the bbc boards? all we ever used to was talk about was shannis.lol. shame they had to close down the messageboards, i kinda miss it.


Yes I remember you. I never forget a 'face'

Yeah I used to love the long shannis debates- really heated ones. I was central to many. I miss it. I'm also on 'talk walford' where there are some intresting discussions about them; not everyone support them but there are some that do. It's all very friendly and contructive but I found the old beed board the best.

----------


## stapler

The only problem I had with the beeb boards was the closing times and stuff... dead annoying, and too strict, if you were say 1 minute over the clock it wouldn't submit your post. Here, thankfully, much more flexible   :Smile:

----------


## Princess

> The only problem I had with the beeb boards was the closing times and stuff... dead annoying, and too strict, if you were say 1 minute over the clock it wouldn't submit your post. Here, thankfully, much more flexible


Yeah I know. On here you can just pick and choose when you want to go on.

----------


## stapler

> Yeah I know. On here you can just pick and choose when you want to go on.


...like now for instance   :Lol:

----------


## angelblue

Grant returning good or bad news for sharon and dennis i suppose it will spice things up an bit and especially if he is the same screwed up grant that will be great   :Ponder:  

I hope their isnt another love triangle though i couldnt stomach another one plz nooooooooooooooo   :Nono:

----------


## Princess

> Grant returning good or bad news for sharon and dennis i suppose it will spice things up an bit and especially if he is the same screwed up grant that will be great   
> 
> I hope their isnt another love triangle though i couldnt stomach another one plz nooooooooooooooo


I don't it makes a difference to Sharon whether Grant is there or not. I think Grant mmight still love her buts she's moved on - she loves Dennis!

----------


## Angeldelight

Sharon and Dennis FOREVER n EVER n EVER
Sharon and Dennis FOREVER n EVER n EVER
Sharon and Dennis FOREVER n EVER n EVER

----------


## AleX liddell

> Sharon and Dennis FOREVER n EVER n EVER
> Sharon and Dennis FOREVER n EVER n EVER
> Sharon and Dennis FOREVER n EVER n EVER



 Lol you like typing that out don't you?!  :Lol:

----------


## CC_Rickman

I bet grant will start trouble.... if sharon even gets with him i will slap her
i love the shannis storyline, aw dennis and sharon are perfect for each other.... hes so sexy.    lol

----------


## Alisha

> I bet grant will start trouble.... if sharon even gets with him i will slap her
> i love the shannis storyline, aw dennis and sharon are perfect for each other.... hes so sexy.    lol


Hi welcome to the boards

I doubt Sharon and Grant will get together now. Their relationship was well over 10 years ago and although they did love each other at one point, both have moved on and evolved. Sharon has made it clear several times that she lived in 'fear' of him and their marriage was very volatile. I don't think she would want to be back to the place again. I do however think that there will be some tension and a bit of a spark but it's highly unlikely that she will go back to him. Sharon was the love of Grant's life but to Sharon, Dennis is hers.

----------


## harmaniac

> Hi welcome to the boards
> 
> I doubt Sharon and Grant will get together now. Their relationship was well over 10 years ago and although they did love each other at one point, both have moved on and evolved. Sharon has made it clear several times that she lived in 'fear' of him and their marriage was very volatile. I don't think she would want to be back to the place again. I do however think that there will be some tension and a bit of a spark but it's highly unlikely that she will go back to him. Sharon was the love of Grant's life but to Sharon, Dennis is hers.


complete agree alisha.   :Cheer:  sharon has changed significantly since she was with grant, she's stronger, wiser and generally more settled. she wants a safe, secure life now and that was never what grant offered. dennis isn't completely free from that world either, but he does want to be and would never hurt sharon intentionally. grant however, abused sharon's trust and ensured that sharon looks back at their marriage as a time of fear and insecurity. i dont think thats something that she will ever forgive him for.

i think too much has happened since sharon and grant were last together. she wont want to go back down that road, especially after everything that has passed with dennis and the struggle they have had getting to where they are. i think she knows that she's on to a good thing and wont throw it away over something of the past...or so im hoping anyway!   :Heart:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it says in inside soap today that they come back madly in love

----------


## Alisha

> it says in inside soap today that they come back madly in love


I know  :Wub:  
I bought the mag on the way to uni this morning.  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

I didnt get to read it someone tell what it says plz   :Bow:   :

----------


## Alisha

Here it is
*
As Zoe exits, her former flame, Dennis Rickman, makes a shocking return to the square with long term love Sharon Watts in tow. And Dennis certainly wonât receive a walk welcome from the feisty Slater family. 'The Slaterâs will be baying for Dennis's blood' after the way he treated Zoeâ laughs an insider. 'But poor Zoe wants to move on with her life and forget the past'

Though Sharon and Dennis are back together and blissfully happy, their reappearance could spell disaster for Chrissie, as the pair are sure to want to know where their father, Den is. 'Sharon and Dennis's return surprises Walford residents, especially as they come back so much in love,' our sources admits. 'And with Den no longer around, it will only be a matter of time before they start quizzing Chrissie about the whereaboutsâ of their dad.'

And at the end: As the summer storylines hot up, weâve got the build up of the Mitchellâs clan return this Autumn to look forward to. So, just as Sharon and Dennis finally find happiness, will their arch enemies, Peggy and Phil bring their world crashing down all over again?*

----------


## angelblue

Thanxs but i thought zoe told kat the truth so why is kat getting so worked up about the whole thing after what zoe did   :Angel:

----------


## Alisha

> Thanxs but i thought zoe told kat the truth so why is kat getting so worked up about the whole thing after what zoe did


If you're a Sltater it's double standards   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ryan1

I think that Dennis and Sharon might be back a little while before Zoe tells Kat everything. I've heard that once Kat hears the whole story she sends Zoe away to live with Kelly in Ibiza. That's how Zoe leaves. Then Kat finds out the truth about Den's murder from Sam and Kat batters Chrissie! But at this stage Zoe has already started her new life in Spain so she don't wanna come back.

----------


## Angeldelight

i have just read inside soap and am noe confused to whether Zoer has all ready left BEFORE Dennis and Sharon return... hmmmm... but surely the truth would have to come out for Kat to want toBatter Chrissie... Zoe thinks that Chrissie has PROTECTED her...

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

i read sum where that theyll get married! is it true? does anyone know??

----------


## Alisha

> i read sum where that theyll get married! is it true? does anyone know??


This was in the sunday paper but there has been no confirmation on it but I do think they will get married though  :Wub:

----------


## CC_Rickman

omg omg omg omg
im like so happy.... they deserve it
i hope that bitch zoe knows they are gettin married

----------


## Alisha

> omg omg omg omg
> im like so happy.... they deserve it
> i hope that bitch zoe knows they are gettin married


Zoe leaves on same week (or the next week) that Sharon and Dennis return so I don't think Dennis will propose to Sharon right away. However for her to see them together and happy will make her go all misery guts.  :Lol:  and I'm hoping that the truth comes out about her too.

----------


## Layne

> Zoe leaves on same week (or the next week) that Sharon and Dennis return so I don't think Dennis will propose to Sharon right away. However for her to see them together and happy will make her go all misery guts.  and I'm hoping that the truth comes out about her too.


I've got a feeling that the truth wil come out some way or another!

----------


## Alisha

> I've got a feeling that the truth wil come out some way or another!


It always does in soap  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

just cant wait till all of it im a big fan of shaanis and i miss them like hell 
p.s are they filming now

----------


## i_luv_dennis

:Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Alisha

> just cant wait till all of it im a big fan of shaanis and i miss them like hell 
> p.s are they filming now


yes they have been in fliming for over 4 weeks now!

Not long now  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

they must start filming soon as they will be coming back in June sometime... Hopefully AS... SOON... AS.... POSSIBLE

Sharon and Dennis together FOREVER n EVER n EVER
Sharon and Dennis together FOREVER n EVER n EVER
Sharon and Dennis together FOREVER n EVER n EVER
Sharon and Dennis together FOREVER n EVER n EVER
Sharon and Dennis together FOREVER n EVER n EVER
Sharon and Dennis together FOREVER n EVER n EVER

----------


## Alisha

> they must start filming soon as they will be coming back in June sometime... Hopefully AS... SOON... AS.... POSSIBLE


No they came back in filming in early May because EE is filmed 6-8 weeks before.  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

yey yey yey yey yey yey yey yey yey yey yey 
Shannis is BACK

----------


## Alisha

I was just wondering  :Ponder:  do you think that Zoe's lies will get exposed publicly? because when reading the summer spoilers they commented a little on Zoe's exit and that she tells Kat what happened but nothing on it becoming public knowledge.

Quite frankly, I'd be really disappointed if this was the case. She has conflicted enough pain and her lies and deceit need to be bought to the surface.

----------


## Layne

> I was just wondering  do you think that Zoe's lies will get exposed publicly? because when reading the summer spoilers they commented a little on Zoe's exit and that she tells Kat what happened but nothing on it becoming public knowledge.
> 
> Quite frankly, I'd be really disappointed if this was the case. .


I think we all would, everyone wants a public outburst weather they like zoe or not!

----------


## di marco

i will also be very disappointed if she leaves without her lies being publically exposed. she has done so much damage to a lot of people that its the least she deserves - public humiliation - and it would also be great to watch, to start with the slaters backing up zoe and then realising what she did

----------


## Jade

Fair enough have a public showdown, zoe needs to be exposed.  The slaters will still be behind her as shes "family" but what she did was out of desperation rather than malice

----------


## Alisha

Yeah I think ee viewers would be cheated there. After all it's been a while since we have had one of those good old fashioned revelations in the Vic and one is needed for Zoe. I'm sick of her getting the constant sympathy vote. Phuleese! Since when as she been innocent in all this?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Like you said she has caused a lot of damage which was down to her own selfishness. 

I want it all to come out. I've heard that the Slaters are going to be baying for Dennis's blood when he gets back so maybe in retaliation he will say something. He is not going to sit there and take abuse from them is he?

----------


## Layne

> Yeah I think ee viewers would be cheated there. After all it's been a while since we have had one of those good old fashioned revelations in the Vic and one is needed for Zoe. I'm sick of her getting the constant sympathy vote. Phuleese! Since when as she been innocent in all this?  Like you said she has caused a lot of damage which was down to her own selfishness. 
> 
> I want it all to come out. I've heard that the Slaters are going to be baying for Dennis's blood when he gets back so maybe in retaliation he will say something. He is not going to sit there and take abuse from them is he?


No he isn't!

----------


## Alisha

> Fair enough have a public showdown, zoe needs to be exposed.  The slaters will still be behind her as shes "family" but what she did was out of desperation rather than malice


yes desperation and selfishness.

Rubbing an infertile womens nose in it was cruel and like Den said 'you would do anything to get what you wanted'. bang on the money he was.

I agree that the Slaters will back her no matter what.

----------


## Alisha

> No he isn't!


I don't think either Dennis and Sharon will be back looking for revenge. My guess is that they will just want to get on with things but if the Slaters shout abuse at him he is bound to shut them up with the truth or if he doesn't, Sharon will.

----------


## Jade

> Yeah I think ee viewers would be cheated there. After all it's been a while since we have had one of those good old fashioned revelations in the Vic and one is needed for Zoe. I'm sick of her getting the constant sympathy vote. Phuleese! Since when as she been innocent in all this?  Like you said she has caused a lot of damage which was down to her own selfishness. 
> 
> I want it all to come out. I've heard that the Slaters are going to be baying for Dennis's blood when he gets back so maybe in retaliation he will say something. He is not going to sit there and take abuse from them is he?


Selfishness or desperation? She just loved Dennis thats all and didnt have the maturity to deal with it in an adult way (sleeping with Den was out of desperation) she should have given up along time ago.

If you love someone set them free, is what she should have done.  I dont think Dennis is all that innocent in all of this

----------


## di marco

> I don't think either Dennis and Sharon will be back looking for revenge. My guess is that they will just want to get on with things but if the Slaters shout abuse at him he is bound to shut them up with the truth or if he doesn't, Sharon will.


true, i think they wont want to bring it all back up again but if the slaters start on him then hes not just gonna stand there and take it

----------


## Jade

> I don't think either Dennis and Sharon will be back looking for revenge. My guess is that they will just want to get on with things but if the Slaters shout abuse at him he is bound to shut them up with the truth or if he doesn't, Sharon will.


Not sure if Dens disappearance will brush over the zoe thing, depends what Sharon and Dennis are more concerned about, if zoe causes trouble I agree Sharon will not let it lie, neither will Kat though, should be intresting!!!

----------


## phils little sister

every time someone replys to this post i get a email anyone know how to get rid off this it is getting highly annoying - reminding of SHANNIS

----------


## Alisha

> Selfishness or desperation? She just loved Dennis thats all and didnt have the maturity to deal with it in an adult way (sleeping with Den was out of desperation) she should have given up along time ago.
> 
> If you love someone set them free, is what she should have done.  I dont think Dennis is all that innocent in all of this


I never said that Dennis was innocent in all of this. I don't even think that Sharon is either. All three share some blame but to me Zoe has acted most appallingly. However itâs Den thatâs the main villain. 

I don't even think that she loved him, not really anyway. I saw it more of a teenage infatuation than love itself, which slowly turned quite obsessive. Zoe is immature but I really expected that behaviour from a 15 year old (no offence to anyone here that age) not a 21 year old. Just like you said, if you love someone you set them free. This is something that Zoe failed to do. It was all about her. 

Sleeping with Den was for selfish reasons too, After all she wasn't blackmailed into bed was she? It was all about keeping Dennis and what she would gain/lose from doing the deed. She had a choice all the way and she made hers.

----------


## Alisha

> every time someone replys to this post i get a email anyone know how to get rid off this it is getting highly annoying - reminding of SHANNIS


lol, you have to ask the mods. It happens with me and other posts too.  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> Not sure if Dens disappearance will brush over the zoe thing, depends what Sharon and Dennis are more concerned about, if zoe causes trouble I agree Sharon will not let it lie, neither will Kat though, should be intresting!!!


Yes can't wait! Cat fights and rows all round!  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> lol, you have to ask the mods. It happens with me and other posts too.


If ya go onto User CP, then onto options go down a bit and its under message notification or somthing you just change it from daily/instant to what ever,
Hope this helps!
xxx

----------


## Jade

up Zoe has acted badley and she is no way innocent, as you said four people share the blame.  Zoe did not have the maturity to conduct a adult relationship, when thet got "the flat" it was like watching a 10 year old playing dressing up

I still think sleeping with Den was more last resort and desperation more than malice, in a way she was emotionally blackmailed into doing it, in a scheme engineered by Den, she was far too easily manipulated and was a pawn in Dens game/master plan.

----------


## Alisha

> If ya go onto User CP, then onto options go down a bit and its under message notification or somthing you just change it from daily/instant to what ever,
> Hope this helps!
> xxx


cheers  :Smile:  I go to my inbox everyday and there are 50 messages there waiting for me everyday  :Lol:

----------


## Layne

> cheers  I go to my inbox everyday and there are 50 messages there waiting for me everyday


Used to happen to me too, before i changed it!

----------


## Jade

> lol, you have to ask the mods. It happens with me and other posts too.


Yep if you go to user CP there is a list of threads you are subscribed to, you can edit it to one's you want to receive e-mail to or chance it so you dont receive any e-mail.  Hope that makes sense/helps

----------


## Alisha

> I still think sleeping with Den was more last resort and desperation more than malice, in a way she was emotionally blackmailed into doing it, in a scheme engineered by Den, she was far too easily manipulated and was a pawn in Dens game/master plan.


Dens manipulation had a huge part of it and I don't think Zoe would have done it if he hadn't have suggested it in the first place so in that sense he was the driving force in the whole thing.

Yes what Zoe did was last resort and like you I don't think it was an act of malevolence or wickedness. However, selfish it defiantly was and what annoyed me afterwards was her response to it -kept blaming Den. Don't get me wrong he has been the worst, completely vulgar and vile in his ways. However Zoe has a brain and a choice so when a dirty old man (who happens to be your fellas dad) propositions you for sex so you could conceive his baby and pass it off as Dennisâs you say no, plain and simple. Contemplating over it doesn't even come into it. However because she was so content and desperate on keeping him she went through with it and planned a life time of deception. 

BTW it's great to have an opposing view here. It makes a change  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> Yep if you go to user CP there is a list of threads you are subscribed to, you can edit it to one's you want to receive e-mail to or chance it so you dont receive any e-mail.  Hope that makes sense/helps


Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

Yeah all four of them had faults none of them were innocent in this suitation but that doesnt excuse what zoe did she knew dennis loved sharon but some how she thought she knew best and didnt listen to reason from kat or sharon and didnt see the signs that were staring her in the face more like she didnt want to 

She got clingy and thought she could change him and make him fall madly in love with her how wrong was she  lowered herself to being second best she was selfish and desperate too keep him but the fact he didnt want her should of given her the indication that it wasnt right in the first place 

Dennis and sharon shouldnt of gone behind her back that was mistake that wasnt nice for to be cheated on?

----------


## Jade

> Dens manipulation had a huge part of it and I don't think Zoe would have done it if he hadn't have suggested it in the first place so in that sense he was the driving force in the whole thing.
> 
> Yes what Zoe did was last resort and like you I don't think it was an act of malevolence of wickedness. However, selfish it defiantly was and what annoyed me afterwards was her response to it -kept blaming Den. Don't get me wrong he has been the worst, completely vulgar and vile in his ways. However Zoe has a brain and a choice so when a dirty old man (who happens to be your fellas dad) propositions you for sex so you could conceive his baby and pass it off as Dennisâs you say no, plain and simple. Contemplating over it doesn't even come into it. However because she was so content and desperate on keeping him she went through with it and planned a life time of deception. 
> 
> BTW it's great to have an opposing view here. It makes a change


Not totally opposing, as I'm not a "Shannis Hater" but it's nice to have a debate.

Not convinced about zoe having a brain as she's totally clueless about most things she is also very needy.  I do actually feel sorry for Zoe, I dont like the way she is refusing to take any blame for her action because at the end of the day she could easily have walked away

----------


## Alisha

> Dennis and sharon shouldnt of gone behind her back that was mistake that wasnt nice for to be cheated on?


Yes I agree,

from the second they got back together Dennis should have broke all ties with her instead of stringing her on further but I think Den was the main reason why they stalled. Zoe has never been the issue here, its always been Den. Sharon and Dennis knew what he did last time and it's hardly surprising that Sharon was frightened of it happening again. Dennis did him self no favours when he was juggleing both at the same time. 

I still stand by what I said over Zoe though. When it comes down to Sharon, Dennis and Zoe, I really do think she has behaved the worst and what they did does not balance out to a life time of deception that Zoe and Den had planned.

----------


## Jade

I think zoe got clingy cause she knew she was losing him, she was alos far to naive to be having that sort of adult relationship.  Dennis should have been more responsible about his feelings and delt with them in a more adult manner

----------


## Jade

Also Dennis should have the maturity to realise you cant get over a person by being with somone else.

----------


## Alisha

> I think zoe got clingy cause she knew she was losing him, she was alos far to naive to be having that sort of adult relationship.  Dennis should have been more responsible about his feelings and delt with them in a more adult manner


yes I agree!

but thatâs the thing - both characters are immature. This is one of the reasons why I felt they were so mismatched. Dennis needs someone who can handle him and see past his 'Ken' label. This is one of the reasons why he and Sharon are well fitting. She understands him in a way that Zoe never can.

Zoe is a very clingy person. However this is a girl who has had so many knock backs and played second fiddle in almost every relationship she has been with. In reality you learn from your mistakes and mature. Zoe however kept going backwards.
Ironic really, When it was reported way back in April that they were going to become a couple it was supposed to be her 'coming of age' and viewers to see a mature side to her character. What's more they were branded as a 'hot couple' Pah!

----------


## Alisha

> Also Dennis should have the maturity to realise you cant get over a person by being with somone else.


Yes I agree -Dennis is immature. I never once disputed that and it was quite clear that Zoe was his rebound relationship. He did brush her off several times and despite ignoring her calls she pushed him. However before they begun their relationship[p he did tell her that he wasn't a commitment man and had to get used to seeing him with other women. Zoe never complained back then.

----------


## Jade

She has conmpletly reverty back to being childlike, she should have ahd a relationship with Mickey or someone like that.

I still dont beleive the flack she gets is totally justifed though!

----------


## Jade

> Yes I agree -Dennis is immature. I never once disputed that and it was quite clear that Zoe was his rebound relationship. He did brush her off several times and despite ignoring her calls she pushed him. However before they begun their relationship[p he did tell her that he wasn't a commitment man and had to get used to seeing him with other women. Zoe never complained back then.


The idea of being Dennis's women appealed to her more than Dennis himself at that point

----------


## Alisha

> She has conmpletly reverty back to being childlike, she should have ahd a relationship with Mickey or someone like that.
> 
> I still dont beleive the flack she gets is totally justifed though!


fair enough  :Smile:  

I've always disliked her and and she has been very selfish in the past so what I feel about her character in general isn't soley down to her latest relationship with Dennis.

----------


## Jade

I just feel sorry for her, not had the best start in life.  Finding out you are a product of rape and that your sisters really your mum is bound to mess you up a bit, for that matter finding out your Dads not really dead and you have a brother must be tough as well!! But thats one of the conditions of living in Albert Square! I guess

----------


## Alisha

> The idea of being Dennis's women appealed to her more than Dennis himself at that point


It was quite funny really. She lived next door to him for almost a year, never said two words to him even attended the Valentines ball (just two months before they dated) where she was dancing with another bloke not looked in his direction once. When Sharon and Dennis went public with their relationship (major snog) she even smiled.

Then a few weeks later she sees him sprint around the square getting all hot and sweaty and then suddenly she wants to bag him and thatâs her mission.

----------


## Jade

Bless!! I think we would all have done the same!!

On another note, why would you (twice) go for the same bloke as your Mother/sister, that in itself is twisted

----------


## Alisha

> I just feel sorry for her, not had the best start in life.  Finding out you are a product of rape and that your sisters really your mum is bound to mess you up a bit, for that matter finding out your Dads not really dead and you have a brother must be tough as well!! But thats one of the conditions of living in Albert Square! I guess


I see what you mean but loads of people haven't had it easy in th square but they don't behave like her. Grrrr! I just really dislike her -not hate, thats too strong of a word.

----------


## Jade

Not going to convince you, am I?

----------


## Alisha

> Bless!! I think we would all have done the same!!
> 
> On another note, why would you (twice) go for the same bloke as your Mother/sister, that in itself is twisted


This is eastenders!  :Lol:  Seriously though, yeah she does seem to go for her mums cast offs which is off  :Sick:  

As for Zoe I would never lower myself in that way for a bloke. I'm her age and I really think she is bad represention of a 21 year old. I don't know anyone like her. However I will add that I found it off for a women of Sharons age (being in her mid thirties) to stand back and take the crap that Dennis gave her after he dumped her. 

I don't like what the writters did to Sharon's character last year. They turned her into a shivering wreck. Hopefully she will come back more stronger, just likes she's known for.

----------


## angelblue

The problem with zoe is i dont think she realised how much  sharon was  a threat to their relationship because she just  thought he confused real love with  brotherly love. But i dont think she anticipated how big their love was for each other was i think she saw it as a bit of a joke  she thought she was the perfect one for dennis she was going to change him and make him fall madly in love with her. And make him settle down with her which wasnt the case at all.When he asked her to move in with him the second time that was big mistake  because then she clung on so tight in the hope that they will be together  forever because he gave her hope in the sense that he sorted everything out in his head and he went an way to think about their relationship and he decided he wanted to be with her and she didnt question it because however much she maybe naive in the end she was blinded by love and desperation.      :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

> Not going to convince you, am I?


nope  :Smile:  I have disliked her since she first came to the sqaure and I won't miss her. Good luck to Michelle Ryan in what ever she wishes to persue though.

----------


## Jade

> This is eastenders!  Seriously though, yeah she does seem to go for her mums cast offs which is off  
> 
> As for Zoe I would never lower myself in that way for a bloke. I'm her age and I really think she is bad represention of a 21 year old. I don't know anyone like her. However I will add that I found it off for a women of Sharons age (being in her mid thirties) to stand back and take the crap that Dennis gave her after he dumped her. 
> 
> I don't like what the writters did to Sharon's character last year. They turned her into a shivering wreck. Hopefully she will come back more stronger, just likes she's known for.


No i'd never go the way zoe did (but Dennis running round the square would sure make me take notice).

But also the same for Sharon, in a way it wasnt at all true to Sharons "true" charater.

I'm also not (that) far off zoe's age and she is alot more child like, than most 21 year old. You would have thought after all she had been though se would be more mature than most her age

----------


## Jade

> nope  I have disliked her since she first came to the sqaure and I won't miss her. Good luck to Michelle Ryan in what ever she wishes to persue though.


Dr Who, by the sounds of it, good decision by Michelle to move on though

----------


## Alisha

> The problem with zoe is i dont think she realised how much  sharon was  a threat to their relationship because she just  thought he confused real love with  brotherly love. But i dont think she anticipated how big their love was for each other was i think she saw it as a bit of a joke  she thought she was the perfect one for dennis she was going to change him and make him fall madly in love with her. And make him settle down with her which wasnt the case at all.When he asked her to move in with him the second time that was big mistake  because then she clung on so tight in the hope that they will be together  forever because he gave her hope in the sense that he sorted everything out in his head and he went an way to think about their relationship and he decided he wanted to be with her and she didnt question it because however much she maybe naive in the end she was blinded by love and desperation.


Youâve made some interesting points there

I found it really pathetic how she took her knickers down to him when he dumped and left her for 5 weeks with no word or warning. This is why she is so desperate.

Dennis made a pigâs ear out of it by getting back with her. I mean he knew that he loved Sharon and Zoe was nothing but a substitute so why  do it? because she was an easy, uncomplicated choice who could love him forever. Dennis has suffered abandonment to such a degree in his life and this is something that Zoe would never do (leave him). For as long as he was with her, he held the power so he could walk away at anytime. I always got the impression that he feared that Sharon would eventually leave him because she is more emotionally stronger and his past experiences, fears and anxieties got the better of him. 

You've hit a nail on the head over Zoe interpretation of them as a couple. Deep down she knew that Sharon was the love of Dennis' life and visa versa but she was fuelled with her desire for him that it out-weighted all the surrounding issues. She didn't want to see the bigger picture because she was blinded by her âloveâ for him. She lived in this make believe existence that one day he could love and for as long as he was with her, that was enough.

----------


## Jade

I'm also glad that EE have waited for Kats return and Sharon and Dennis's to coencide with a showdown with Zoe it will make much better viewing for Zoe to have someone on her side, rather than just slink away in tears

----------


## Alisha

> No i'd never go the way zoe did (but Dennis running round the square would sure make me take notice).
> 
> But also the same for Sharon, in a way it wasnt at all true to Sharons "true" charater.
> 
> I'm also not (that) far off zoe's age and she is alot more child like, than most 21 year old. You would have thought after all she had been though se would be more mature than most her age


I completely agree with you there  :Thumbsup:  

The mere fact is that the behaviour of Sharon (from April onwards) was out of character -didn't ring true at all. She went backwards. In reality she would have got up and told Dennis to stick it and told his tart to sling her hook out of her house. Sharon just wouldn't have stood for it. However tptb made her into a weak women who sat in silence over her dismay over Zoe and Dennis being together. 

An interesting comment John York made about the storylines in 2004 and why it was perceived as a bad year. He claimed that storylines became plot-led and not character-led. He was bang on the money. The whole Sharon/Dennis/Zoe debacle was a plot-led storyline and the traits of the character were changed to correspond with the plot. This annoyed me because everything leading up to the love triangle was great and in perfect pace. The families opposition of them made fantastic viewing but throw in a young bratty girl, it became diabolical. Even in the recent vote with best storyline I did not vote for Sharon/Dennis/Zoe. Had it been Shannis vs Den, then it would have been different. John York was the bloke who persuaded Letitia to return in 2001 and when she came back she was brilliant -strong fiesty and domineering but that went last year. Now he is taking a central role in the soap I hope he restores that quality and give Sharon and Dennis far more creditable storylines.

----------


## Daydream

I LOVEEEEEEEEE SHANNIS, laetitia dean and nigel are meant to be. it's the best couple ever!

----------


## Angeldelight

Zoe better get her comeuppance... i want a big confession in the Vic when Dennis and Sharon arrive back... at someone's party or something then EVERYONE will be there

----------


## Layne

> i want a big confession in the Vic when Dennis and Sharon arrive back... at someone's party or something then EVERYONE will be there


Your not the only one!!!

----------


## di marco

> Your not the only one!!!


no your not! thats the least she deserves!!!

----------


## Layne

> no your not! thats the least she deserves!!!


The VERY Least!

----------


## angelblue

I think their should be a old fashioned showdown in the vic where everyone is the watts verses the slaters maybe a cat fight   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> I think their should be a old fashioned showdown in the vic where everyone is the watts verses the slaters maybe a cat fight


sounds good to me!

----------


## Layne

> sounds good to me!


And me!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

sounds good to me to

----------


## Jade

I'm sure there will be a "good old fashioned showdown in the vic" but Zoe isnt going to be on her own, Kats going to be back, and as i've said before no matter what Zoe's done she still "family" so it is not going to be Sharon and Dennis against Zoe not matter how much you all hope. Try and think about it in a more constructive manner no one person, including Zoe is to blame for the whole Shannis situation as it stands.

----------


## Alisha

Personally I feel Zoe has acted the most appaulingly, what ever her intentions were (as you know  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) but Sharon and Dennis are not blameless and yes the Slaters will back Zoe up so she wont be alone but personally I would love to see her humilated. I really want to see her get smacked (something I've been wanting to do for ages  :Lol:  ) but I think I can live with the fact that she wont get that, considering that she is leaving on that week  :Cheer:

----------


## Jade

mm sure i've had this conversation before!!!

----------


## Jade

Just find the idea that "Zoe needs to have it" a bit too obvious!!

----------


## Alisha

> Just find the idea that "Zoe needs to have it" a bit too obvious!!


I'll just be glad to see the back of her and yes I'm repeating myself again  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sarah Gregory

Zoe is leaving in june.

----------


## angelblue

With the old fashioned showdown sharon can let it rip and tear pieces out of slaters and slap zoe and tell her what she thinks of her then may be sharon and kat could have a cat fight   :Cheer:

----------


## butch

possible becasue i heard kat does have four fights so its possible but who would win thats a tough one xx

----------


## chocolate

i would love for sharon to slap Zoe.. and if Kat and sharon have a cat fight then..oh wait...ermm.. i would have to say i would want sharon to win!! because in this case zoe is in the wrong..  :Searchme:

----------


## littleangel

i love shannis i think they really suit each other

----------


## i_luv_dennis

go sharon

----------


## Alisha

It would be great if Sharonn just killed her with her words alone  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Layne

*Friday, June 17th*

On her last day in Walford, Zoe is feeling optimistic about her future. Sam is relieved when Zoe offers her an olive branch. Zoe has her leaving party in the Vic but is shocked when two faces from the past turn up...

~~~~~~~


Looks like we got are showdown people, tken stright from the Press office Spoilers!!Only 3 weeks to wait!!!!!
Just realised my mates birthday is on the same day 17th June!!!!

----------


## Angeldelight

yey yey yey... their back... and just in time to humilate Zoe PUBLICLY before she leaves... yey yey yey

----------


## Alisha

yeah...I read it!

I can't wait to see them both back on our screens. I have missed them!
Not long now  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ness345

Dunno if you've covered this yet(seeing as there's 68 pages and I really can't be arsed to read them all!) but on the digitalspy website, there's an article that states that Sharon and Dennis are set to get married later this year(as an attempt to get more viewers!)! but still! There's going to be a Shannis wedding!  :Wub:   Although, apparently Phil is hell bent on stopping it.  :Angry:   And they are also planning on doing a IVF storyline so Sharon can have a baby! Isn't that gr8!   :Cheer:  Finally - the producers have noticed our needs and are reuniting Shannis for good!   :Bow:   well - at least till the next storyline. Here's the article for those who don't believe me -   




> Sharon Watts and Dennis Rickman are to tie the knot, according to the Sunday Mirror today.
> 
> Letitia Dean and Nigel Harman have signed new contracts to return to EastEnders, and producers are apparently hoping that the wedding will be a hit with viewers.
> 
> However, not everybody on the Square will be congratulating the couple, especially Phil Mitchell, who turns up at the wedding to try and spoil it.
> 
> An insider told the newspaper, "With Dirty Den gone, Sharon and Dennis can finally be a couple.
> 
> "Bosses are convinced a wedding will be a big hit. Sharon can't have a baby, but bosses are also planning another storyline with her trying to have a baby through IVF treatment. 
> ...


  :Heart:   Yey!

----------


## ness345

ohh, look wat I also found about Zoe's leaving do - 




> Zoe Slater leaves Albert Square after her family find out the truth about her affair with Dirty Den, according to The Mirror today.
> 
> When ex-boyfriend Dennis Rickman, played by Nigel Harman, returns to the Square, he is shocked to discover that Zoe has lied about the reasons behind their split.
> 
> Zoe then admits that she slept with Dirty Den to a packed Queen Vic.
> 
> "She leaves because she can't stand everyone knowing what she did in order to persuade Dennis not to leave her," an insider told the newspaper. "It is truly gripping stuff and there won't be a dry eye in the house on the night."
> 
> Michelle Ryan, who plays Zoe, filmed her final scenes earlier this month. In her final episode, Zoe decides to start a new life in Ibiza.


Well, I for one won't be crying..unless they're tears of laughter!  :Rotfl:   :Lol:   I really dislike Zoe! Anyway, thought I'd let ya know, nessie

----------


## di marco

thanks ness345, i did know about the wedding but hadnt read the bit about zoe leaving, sounds good, cant wait

----------


## Angeldelight

crying?? sadness?? why would anyone be sad that she's gone?? SHOUTING from the rooftops i can understand 'thank god for that, we've finally got rid of her'... yey yey

----------


## danniboo

I Think Stacy And Ruby Will Snog .. They Get Along So Well . I Home They Do So The Story Line Can Get Better Then It Is The Now ..   :

----------


## danniboo

Sorry About The Spelling Mistakes

----------


## Shelly

The only reason i'll be crying when Zoe leaves is happiness not sadness. I don't really want Sharon to slap Zoe (although I would love to see her get slapped) because that would turn Zoe into the victim again and her family would have to stand up for her. I think if the truth just came out, although they'd stand by her, they wouldn't really be able to say anything because even though Sharon and Dennis were wrong to have an affair behind Zoe's back, what Zoe did was much worse.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

about a month now till they come back

----------


## Bad Wolf

they are back on the 17th june, "two faces from the past turn up at zoes leaving do"

----------


## Layne

<""Phil is out to put a spanner in the works. He doesn't want his ex marrying Dennis and forms an alliance with Chrissie to stop them getting the pub back."">
That is the bit i don't get, why would Chrissie help Phil (a man she don't no) stop Sharon and dennis form getting married????????????  :Ponder:   :Searchme:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i hope it dosent reck it i dont think he well only den stopped them so i do'nt think they will split again they are ment

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> they are back on the 17th june, "two faces from the past turn up at zoes leaving do"


just cant wait

----------


## Shelly

I don't think Phil and Chrissie will stop them and I don't know why Chrissie would try to.

----------


## ness345

when i first read it, i wondered that as well...the thoughts i had were 'Den'. Sharon and Dennis are obviously going to wonder where he's gone. If the truth outs, she won't be their fav person! (Even if Den was a total **** to them!) Also, look at this:




> He doesn't want his ex marrying Dennis and forms an alliance with Chrissie to stop them getting the pub back.




Chrissie doesn't want them to get the VIC - she isn't against the wedding. With Den gone, won't he have left it to Sharon?   :Ponder:  I think Chrissie just wants the Vic.   :Searchme:  That's my theory anyway! Nessie

----------


## Alisha

> Chrissie doesn't want them to get the VIC - she isn't against the wedding. With Den gone, won't he have left it to Sharon?   I think Chrissie just wants the Vic.   That's my theory anyway! Nessie


See this is what I'm thinking.

It wouldn't suprise me if Sharon got the Vic back. If Den made a will then the only person I could ever see him leaving it to it Sharon. She is the only person he has ever cared for (even if it was quite obsessively) and no one else comes close. He made it clear before Christmas that he got the place back for her. I hope she does get it. Chrissie and Samâs reaction would be classic. Whether she wants to keep it or not is to be seen. We know that its something of her past as she has made it clear numerous times that she doesn't want it. However if/when she finds out that he is dead, she may change her mind and see things differently.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i agree to all of that 19 days till they return

----------


## Angeldelight

public show down... yey... i can't wait to see everyone's faces... yey... bye bye Zoe... see ya wouldn't want ot be ya... hehe... 

19 days to go

----------


## .:Kitz:.

although, didn't Sharon say to Den that she didn't want the pub because he only got it for her or something?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yes she did she said it ment nothing to her any more it took her ages to get it back and it ment nothing so she sold it

----------


## Layne

Why would sharon be getting the Vic even if Den left it to her in a will, she still can't have it Because NOone knows den is dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Princess

> Why would sharon be getting the Vic even if Den left it to her in a will, she still can't have it Because NOone knows den is dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats true but they're bound to find out sooner or later.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

they will get it from his will cos they find his body don't they?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

soppose i hope she goes then sharon gets the pub ahd dennis gets the bookies

----------


## angelblue

I wonder how zoe will confess will it be dennis and sharon walk in and the slaters gang up on him and he is shocked to learn she lied as they having an go at him or will she tell them all to shut up and she confesses the truth or will it be are you going to tell them all shall? 

I wonder which one/

----------


## Alisha

> Why would sharon be getting the Vic even if Den left it to her in a will, she still can't have it Because NOone knows den is dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes but it will come out and when it does, expect fireworks. This eastenders and secrets donât stay secrets. This is what the soap is profoundly known for. Maybe not in a month, may be not in 6 months but one day it all will be revealed and his body will get discovered. Mark my words! And if Den did leave a will, it will go straight to Sharon. Whether she will want to keep it or not is to be seen.

----------


## Bryan

does anyone know nethink about how shannis got togetha?

i.e who found who, how long ago and if they are already engadged etc

bondboffin

----------


## Alisha

> does anyone know nethink about how shannis got togetha?
> 
> i.e who found who, how long ago and if they are already engadged etc
> 
> bondboffin


Ok, this is what happened. Vicki and Sharon were going through some old family photos etc and the came across their family tree and the name' Dennis Rickman' came out of it so they started to get suspicious that they had a brother. Then not long after they discovered that his mother 'Paula Rickman' had died and there was a funeral. They decided to go hoping that they could find him and they did. However the police were there and informed Sharon that he was in prison. Sharon later found out that he was in for GBH but after some persuasion from Vicki, she decided to let him stay with her. Vicki wrote to Dennis and enclosed a picture of Sharon. Dennis who never had a family desperately wanted to start again with a clean slate and took them up on the their offer.

The first day he arrived her went to the Vic and sat in the corer and didnât let Sharon know that he was there. He was really staring hard, as though he was instantly attracted to her. After punching Phil Sharon took him home and for quite a while Dennis was cold and distant, keeping up his guard and despite bedding as string of women, it was always Sharon that he loved.   :Wub:  

Dennis made his first move on her a little as 2 months after his arrival and Sharon brushed him off in disgust. However she was in denial. In September, Dennis layed his feelings on the line and she eventually caved in but straight after regretted it, telling him that it was a mistake. Den returned from the grave on the same night and that put an end to it for Sharon. However in February their feelings once again got the better of them and by then they were both in too deep.

----------


## Bryan

thanks alisha, i out it a bit wrong, im an avid fan and so know how they got together i mean this time round

they split up at xmas and come back a coupole so i wnna know like if anyone knows whats been going on since then

i.e who found who, where? how long they been back together and are they engadged

sorry for any mix up

bondboffin

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

> I wonder how zoe will confess will it be dennis and sharon walk in and the slaters gang up on him and he is shocked to learn she lied as they having an go at him or will she tell them all to shut up and she confesses the truth or will it be are you going to tell them all shall? 
> 
> I wonder which one/


i heard she confesses to Kat and she sends her off to Ibiza. how the rest of the square find out i dunno..

----------


## Alisha

> thanks alisha, i out it a bit wrong, im an avid fan and so know how they got together i mean this time round
> 
> they split up at xmas and come back a coupole so i wnna know like if anyone knows whats been going on since then
> 
> i.e who found who, where? how long they been back together and are they engadged
> 
> sorry for any mix up
> 
> bondboffin


You mean I wrote all that for nothing!  :Rotfl:   Only joking, itâs fine!  :Smile:  I miss understood. I thought you didn't watch the earlier stuff. Not to worry, no harm done  :Smile:  

I'm thinking that Sharon found Dennis because when she made a brief return in January he wasnât with her and asked Den repeatedly if he he knew where he was. My guess is that she was on a mission to find him.  :Ponder:  I don't know where he would be though. Hopefully we will have those questions answered when they return.  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

how would dennis find sharon
how would sharon find dennis
if they havent saw each other

----------


## Bad Wolf

> how would dennis find sharon
> how would sharon find dennis
> if they havent saw each other


i'm sure all will be revealed

----------


## i_luv_dennis

hope so i just want to find out

----------


## chocolate

you know when dennis left didnt he say something about him going to be with sharon or going to sharon or something like that ??   :Searchme:

----------


## di marco

> you know when dennis left didnt he say something about him going to be with sharon or going to sharon or something like that ??


erm possibly, cant remember that far back!

----------


## Alisha

> you know when dennis left didnt he say something about him going to be with sharon or going to sharon or something like that ??


No, he made no indication that he was going to find Sharon back then. I think Den's words really got to him -something about âSharon always seeing Den when she looked at him and she only liked him because he reminded her of her fatherâ. 

Also in February (the day that Den got killed) he spoke to Pauline and she said that she heard from Michelle and Dennis was not with her. My guess is that after Sharon came back and after discovering from Den that Dennis was not there, she went and tracked him herself. We'll find out soon enough.  :Smile:

----------


## chocolate

ohhh that makes sense i dont know why i kept thinking he said that i was a bit confused but thanks!!  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

17 days to go

----------


## harmaniac

> Also in February (the day that Den got killed) he spoke to Pauline and she said that she heard from Michelle and Dennis was not with her. My guess is that after Sharon came back and after discovering from Den that Dennis was not there, she went and tracked him herself. We'll find out soon enough.


plus after what they've said in Inside Soap about not being disappointed, it looks like we really will find out the details of how they got back together. oh i really cant wait   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> plus after what they've said in Inside Soap about not being disappointed, it looks like we really will find out the details of how they got back together. oh i really cant wait


oh i do hope thats the case, its all so exciting lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## lalandec

Shannis is coming back soon!  Rumor is that at Zoe's leaving party (17th June) Dennis and Sharon walk in together.  They plan on getting married but Phil turns up at the wedding and ruins it.

----------


## PinkFairy

Has anyone got any of the soap magazines today? I'm going out later and I could do with knowing which one's have bit's about Shannis in. Thanks!

----------


## butch

well there are bits and bobs in most of them but next week is when we get the main gossip so dont waste your money todayxx spend it next week

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i wounder how he is going to proposse ( think that how to spell it ) to her i bet it be dead romantic or will they come back engaged ( soz about the spelling) i hope the wedding be soon though i just cant wait for them to come back. it says in the tv quick for nexts week sharon and dennis are back but why but at least they are truely in love gain . i just cant wait to see zoes face when they walk in the vic on her leaving party. and the slaters. BUT what about chrissie they going to ask her lots of questions about den and where he is 

17 days to 

shannis for ever
__________________

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Has anyone got any of the soap magazines today? I'm going out later and I could do with knowing which one's have bit's about Shannis in. Thanks!


inside soap has an whats on tv (i think its that one well it is 40p so you will know)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Shannis is coming back soon!  Rumor is that at Zoe's leaving party (17th June) Dennis and Sharon walk in together.  They plan on getting married but Phil turns up at the wedding and ruins it.


but they are getting married it said in the mirrior that the writter is defentely getting them married and having a baby to bust up the viewers. because when sharon and dennis first kisses they had lots of people watching it and eastenders then was the top soap while they was a couple. thats why they are getting married and having a baby

----------


## di marco

> Shannis is coming back soon!  Rumor is that at Zoe's leaving party (17th June) Dennis and Sharon walk in together.  They plan on getting married but Phil turns up at the wedding and ruins it.


well the bit about them turning up at zoes leaving party is true as its in the press office spoilers, but the marriage part and phil ruining it hasnt been confirmed yet i dont think
(ps welcome to the boards)

----------


## jo luvz nigel

shannis is coming back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (YAY!!!!)  :Love:   :Cheer:

----------


## chocolate

i cant wait for shannis to come back!! :Cheer:  but i was looking at the magazines covers quickly and one of them said that grant is coming back with sharon i couldnt find out how as i was in a rush but now iam very confused has anyone read on this??

----------


## CC_Rickman

er why would phil ruin it i mean he has had partners since him and sharon and well he has more things on his mind then to ruin sharons day :S

----------


## cazza137

Grant will be coming back to eastenders but not till autumn, also phil his brother and his mum peggy will be back too in autumn  :Moonie:

----------


## Layne

I'm looking forward to Shannis returning, but i'm even more excited about the way they come back, Ie the whole zoe/kat/sam/doorstop/chrissie/party/big outburst thing,!

It says in Inside soap: "The week that follows June the 17th (the return) will revolve around one day in albert square, MOnday is Morning, Tuesday lunchtime and so on"
So it will be very good viewing, i've never seen that before though how it all revolves around one day, which mean there will be alot of Cliffhangers!!
Looking forward to it!
layne
x x x

----------


## Angeldelight

i can't wait till that week... i found a quote from the webcam that's between Zoe and Stacey but i couldn't find out what date it wouls be shown (sumtime in June)... sounds interesting though...

ZOE: Stacey, get out the bath!
STACEY: Up yours!
ZOE: I want a shower, I want to get ready, I want to go, can you get her out for me please?

----------


## Alisha

This is dated on June 20th- so it's the begining of the shannis week (day)  :Cheer:  

Looks like she is in a hurry to leave before she gets rumbled!  :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> This is dated on June 20th- so it's the begining of the shannis week (day)  
> 
> Looks like she is in a hurry to leave before she gets rumbled!


nearly they few more days

----------


## chocolate

:Cheer:   :Smile:  cool that sounds brilliant!!!! i cant wait to see that ive never heard of this kind a thing before wow!!! a whole week of shannis i must record that  :Bow:   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> It says in Inside soap: "The week that follows June the 17th (the return) will revolve around one day in albert square, MOnday is Morning, Tuesday lunchtime and so on"


erm i think ive got this right but may be a bit confused so please correct me if ive got it wrong. so does it mean that basically the episodes for the whole week are all gonna be set on the same day?

----------


## di marco

actually just re-read it and the first time it didnt make sense but now i think it does so i think i understood yes!!!

----------


## Alisha

di marco you're right!  :Smile:  

one day will fit into the week episode  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> di marco you're right!  
> 
> one day will fit into the week episode


thanks alisha. thought i was after re-reading it, but sometimes im a bit slow at catching on so just wanted to be sure lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeldelight

it should be really good... i can't wait... can you imagine everyone's face... haha... not sure how Chrissie will handle it tho...

----------


## ness345

> i cant wait for shannis to come back!! but i was looking at the magazines covers quickly and one of them said that grant is coming back with sharon i couldnt find out how as i was in a rush but now iam very confused has anyone read on this??


Yeah, I read the articule and all it said was that 'many veiwers' want to see Sharon and Grant get back together!   :Rotfl:   :Lol:  it made me laugh. i mean, come on... Anyway! It just said that there was going to be a lot of history between them that they hadn't covered   :Sick:   and that was about it. Though, from what I've read, the majority will come from Phil...   :Thumbsdown:   but he still won't stop her from marrying Dennis   :Thumbsup:   lol! I can't w8! They finally listen to us! Ooo, and I read further on. and I quote, 



> Sharon and Dennis come back so much in Love!


  :Wub:   How cool is that?! Nessie

----------


## Athena

she definately doesn't come back with grant because he has married and has now got another child with this woman. they live in brazil (?). peggy said all of this ages ago.

----------


## ness345

I think the actual message of the mag was of 2 different topics -
1) Grant gets back
2) grant gets back with Sharon; as in realationship when he returns, it didn't mean that she returns with him.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

wat?does that mean she cheats on Dennis?Nooooooo  :Sad:

----------


## Daydream

Come on!!! Sharon and Dennis are meant to be together. We've been dying since they aren't on our screens! Grant and Sharon? Is it good to bring a past reltionship that happened many years before? I'm fed up with the eastenders writters, they don't understand at all our needs and I ca foreshadow that if it goes on, many viewers won't watch the serie!

----------


## AleX liddell

2 weeks tomorrow!!! Hooray,its sooo exciting!!!

----------


## harmaniac

> Come on!!! Sharon and Dennis are meant to be together. We've been dying since they aren't on our screens! Grant and Sharon? Is it good to bring a past reltionship that happened many years before? I'm fed up with the eastenders writters, they don't understand at all our needs and I ca foreshadow that if it goes on, many viewers won't watch !


i agree. im not sure if that many would stop watching, but certainly it shows no character continuity whatsoever. this is partly what happened so frequently earlier last year when they brought zoe into the mix. from that point on it was as though sharon and dennis had personality transplants that were entirely unbelievable.

if they were to pursue a grant/sharon storyline i think these same problems would appear again. firstly too much has happened with them for sharon to ever forgive him for the abuse even if he has changed. secondly, she will be in the middle of a feud against the rest of his family. and last but certainly not least, she's with dennis now, they're in love   :Love:  and they've spent ages getting there. she wouldn't throw in the towel so soon, especially if EE bosses apparently have plans for them to marry and perhaps even have a child. if they did try this storyline, i for one would not be impressed with their unoriginality  :Wal2l:  and their lack of respect for the characters they have spent so long establishing. 

*sorry rant over!*   :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> i agree. im not sure if that many would stop watching, but certainly it shows no character continuity whatsoever. this is partly what happened so frequently earlier last year when they brought zoe into the mix. from that point on it was as though sharon and dennis had personality transplants that were entirely unbelievable.
> 
> if they were to pursue a grant/sharon storyline i think these same problems would appear again. firstly too much has happened with them for sharon to ever forgive him for the abuse even if he has changed. secondly, she will be in the middle of a feud against the rest of his family. and last but certainly not least, she's with dennis now, they're in love   and they've spent ages getting there. she wouldn't throw in the towel so soon, especially if EE bosses apparently have plans for them to marry and perhaps even have a child. if they did try this storyline, i for one would not be impressed with their unoriginality  and their lack of respect for the characters they have spent so long establishing. 
> 
> *sorry rant over!*



good i have missed them on are screens

----------


## AleX liddell

Did anyone just see this morning? It showed a picture of sharon and dennis entering the vic (i think while zoe is having her leaving party) its sooo nice to see them again and for one sharon isnt wearing all black!!! Also they said that they had a sneak peek at scrpits and it was about sharon and dennis' engagement.Hopefully this is true!!! what does evrybody else think!!!! I'm so excited!!!!

----------


## Layne

Sharon Marshall said on this morning that in 2 WEEKS they are filming Sharon and Dennis's engagment party!!!!!!!
YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its finally here!!!!Well nearly!!!

And yes the picture was Lovely both looked fab, specially Tish!!!!!

I take it Tish is staying for a while then!!!!
#Yey Shannis   :Wub:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Sharon Marshall said on this morning that in 2 WEEKS they are filming Sharon and Dennis's engagment party!!!!!!!
> YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its finally here!!!!Well nearly!!!
> 
> And yes the picture was Lovely both looked fab, specially Tish!!!!!
> 
> I take it Tish is staying for a while then!!!!
> #Yey Shannis


yeah i saw it to good pic yes finally come

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Sharon Marshall said on this morning that in 2 WEEKS they are filming Sharon and Dennis's engagment party!!!!!!!
> YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its finally here!!!!Well nearly!!!
> 
> And yes the picture was Lovely both looked fab, specially Tish!!!!!
> 
> I take it Tish is staying for a while then!!!!
> #Yey Shannis


Zoe's gone by this point, right?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no

----------


## Siobhan

> no


she should be.. is she not leaving when they come back which is on the 17th of this month??? and if they are filming engagment now, it will be 6 - 8 weeks before we see it....

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> she should be.. is she not leaving when they come back which is on the 17th of this month??? and if they are filming engagment now, it will be 6 - 8 weeks before we see it....


Thats what i thought, i just wanted to check!!  :Big Grin:   Thanks for clearing that up shiobhan  :Thumbsup:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

ok i thought you ment that day

----------


## alia4u2nv

i am a big shannis fan and have heard a lot of rumours about their return can someone plz tell me when they are coming back and if they are gonna stay together or not this time? thanks

----------


## Alisha

> i am a big shannis fan and have heard a lot of rumours about their return can someone plz tell me when they are coming back and if they are gonna stay together or not this time? thanks


Well your in luck!

They both come back on the 17th together and they are getting married too  :Cheer:

----------


## alia4u2nv

thank u!!!!!!!!! finally i have stopped watching eastenders after they left cause its boring without them.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i know it is

----------


## alia4u2nv

Are They Gonna Stay Togetha This Time Cause Its Sad When They Break Up.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well we hope so well they are gettin marrid and having a child so i think it will

----------


## AleX liddell

Does anyone know where you can get that pic??? It was so nice and it would be good for amber to make a banner with it!

----------


## ness345

I remember reading an interview with the new producer guy and he agreed that the Eastenders storylines have been plot orientated. He promised that from now on he's going to make them character orientated again which is great! Cause we all know that 'the real Sharon and Dennis' wouldn't split so easily! YAY!   :Cheer:  

I think they're going to let them be happy for a while! I mean, there are plenty of storylines to cover with them that don't involve them breaking up! Like the IVF storyline they are planning on writting! It's going to be great.

PS, when I said about Grant and Sharon, I didn't mean they were actually getting back together. I was just quoting what the stupid magazing thought might happen.   :Nono:   How wrong have they gotten it!   :Banned:   There is no WAY that Sharon will get back with Grant with the new producer they've got. And I don't know where they got this idea about 'lots of viewers wanting Sharon and Grant back together'.   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   how stupid is that! All the viewers are gunning for Sharon and Dennis! don't they know anything! 


Anyway! Its gonna be gr8 either way!

----------


## AleX liddell

> PS, when I said about Grant and Sharon, I didn't mean they were actually getting back together. I was just quoting what the stupid magazing thought might happen.    How wrong have they gotten it!    There is no WAY that Sharon will get back with Grant with the new producer they've got. And I don't know where they got this idea about 'lots of viewers wanting Sharon and Grant back together'.     how stupid is that! All the viewers are gunning for Sharon and Dennis! don't they know anything! 
> 
> 
> Anyway! Its gonna be gr8 either way!


I agree with you there,i mean who here wants Sharon and Grant to get together?

----------


## alia4u2nv

i heard something like that is well but then i heard a rmour that grant is gonna come back and something is gonna happen between the mitchell brothers and sharon??????? if this is happening what is gonna happen to our poor dennis. i hope it dont though i hope they get married and have a baby that will be really cool.

----------


## butch

did anyone tape this morning by anychance and could they post it on nho if possible please anyway nho is nigel harman online pleassese tell me some has that piture please

----------


## angelblue

I hope that doesnt happen as shannis fan we have be waiting for nearly a year and an half for this and finally  we are getting what we want and even better we are now getting a wedding out of it which is great did we even think we would get that   :Cheer:  

But i dont think that sharon and grant will have a fling or anything else because to much as happened and an lot of water under the bridge and i dont see sharon ruining things with dennis for grant after everything they been through to be together  :Cheer:

----------


## alia4u2nv

i hope so shannis rocks and i hope they stay togetha forever they are a match made in heaven.lol

----------


## ness345

Hey, lookey lookey what I found! here's what happens the week after they return: (I can only be bothered to post the bits including Sharon and Dennis!)




> Monday, June 20 
> 
> The residents of Albert Square are shocked by the return of Sharon and Dennis. ZoÃ« and Sam panic and meet at the Vic, where a nervous Sam asks Chrissie what she intends to say to Sharon.
> 
> Tuesday, June 21 
> 
> With an audience in the Vic, ZoÃ« makes a shocking revelation which stuns the residents of Albert Square. As Chrissie screams for calm, Dennis feels humiliated and the Slaters walk out, struggling to come to terms with what they have just heard.
> 
> (Thursday is all bout Kat and Zoe)
> ...



Well, its safe to say that its DEFINATELY Sharon and Dennis who return!   :Thumbsup:  Not that there was any doubt! If you want to read it for yourself - go to www.*********.co.uk and click on the Eastenders link! What do ya think? Nessie

----------


## ness345

******* = *********

----------


## ness345

w a v e g u i d e

----------


## di marco

> Sharon Marshall said on this morning that in 2 WEEKS they are filming Sharon and Dennis's engagment party!!!!!!!
> YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its finally here!!!!Well nearly!!!


hope theyre gonna get engaged once theyve got back as id like to see it happen on screen   :Smile:  

Filming today: Episode 835 Tx: 28/07/05
GARRY: If you're stuck, I could step in. I know some cracking jokes.
MINTY: And he does know some very good strippers.
GARRY: Excellent strippers. Girl from Neasden called Carla. She's got her own snake.

thats what this webcam script could be about then, dennis trying to organise the engagement party and garry and minty trying to help lol! to start with i thought it may have something to do with a stag night but now im almost sure that it would be something to do with the engagement party

----------


## .:Kitz:.

yeh, they sound like they are trying too convince Dennis to let them help!! LOL  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> yeh, they sound like they are trying too convince Dennis to let them help!! LOL


god help him having garry and minty help you lol!!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

oohh, can you imagine?? If there is a god, please don't let them reck it!! (knowing Gazza and Minty, they will. lol  :Big Grin: )

----------


## di marco

> oohh, can you imagine?? If there is a god, please don't let them reck it!! (knowing Gazza and Minty, they will. lol )


garry will wreck it for def as he thinks he knows everything when really he doesnt have a clue!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> garry will wreck it for def as he thinks he knows everything when really he doesnt have a clue!


And minty will jst go along with it because it sounds like a good idea!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> And minty will jst go along with it because it sounds like a good idea!!


yeh minty believes that garry knows what hes doing so he will help him

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> yeh minty believes that garry knows what hes doing so he will help him


 They should be know as the terrible twosome or something!! Do you think Minty will be falling at Phil's feet when he comes back. Coz didn't they used to be best mates?  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> They should be know as the terrible twosome or something!! Do you think Minty will be falling at Phil's feet when he comes back. Coz didn't they used to be best mates?


ummmmmmm i think they did yes, he prob will be, he just seems to go along with everyone

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> ummmmmmm i think they did yes, he prob will be, he just seems to go along with everyone


Oh minty is funny.........  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> Oh minty is funny.........


he is! him and garry make me laugh so much together, i know they dont really do much and dont have big storylines but they are good entertainment value!   :Big Grin:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> he is! him and garry make me laugh so much together, i know they dont really do much and dont have big storylines but they are good entertainment value!


Their like the chuckle brothers, except these guys drink, and aren't quite so friendly!!
Serioulsy tho, they are hilarious! and i agree about the entertainment value thing. They're so funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## butch

sorry to a pain in the ass but did anyone get that picture of this moring about shanis please xx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> sorry to a pain in the ass but did anyone get that picture of this moring about shanis please xx


 No sorry, i didn't. Wouldn't mind seeing it though  :Big Grin:

----------


## ameliauk1

im sorry if i offend anyone here but i noticed that you guys asked for a shannis board and you got it, i also noticed that at the end of the shannis discussion board i dont see anything about shannis its mainly about the mitchells minty and garry!! 

now if i dont add something about shannis i will be totally backtracking on myself lol

i think shannis is great and couldnt understand why eastenders carried on for so long with zonnis! what were they thinking, ratings dropped!

also i wonder whether sharon, dennis and vicki ever find out about den and what fireworks will happen?!

amelia

xxx

----------


## angelblue

I think its going to be great and i cant wait to see who pops the question i hope it dennis but how will he do it   :Cheer:

----------


## Alisha

> im sorry if i offend anyone here but i noticed that you guys asked for a shannis board and you got it, i also noticed that at the end of the shannis discussion board i dont see anything about shannis its mainly about the mitchells minty and garry!! now if i dont add something about shannis i will be totally backtracking on myself lol i think shannis is great and couldnt understand why eastenders carried on for so long with zonnis! what were they thinking, ratings dropped! also i wonder whether sharon, dennis and vicki ever find out about den and what fireworks will happen?!
> amelia
> 
> xxx


It's ok you haven't offended anyone. I was thinking the same. All the discussion on this thread except for the last page is dominated by shannis talk but I'm glad you bought the thread back to earth  :Thumbsup:  

I can't wait for them to comer back too. I'm so excited! I think they will find out about Den but it won't be for a while yet.  :Smile:

----------


## harmaniac

> hope theyre gonna get engaged once theyve got back as id like to see it happen on screen   
> 
> Filming today: Episode 835 Tx: 28/07/05
> GARRY: If you're stuck, I could step in. I know some cracking jokes.
> MINTY: And he does know some very good strippers.
> GARRY: Excellent strippers. Girl from Neasden called Carla. She's got her own snake.
> 
> thats what this webcam script could be about then, dennis trying to organise the engagement party and garry and minty trying to help lol! to start with i thought it may have something to do with a stag night but now im almost sure that it would be something to do with the engagement party


i think you're right, it is to do witht the engagement party. apparently the party itself is being filmed in a couple of weeks, so this could be the run up to it. so im guessing dennis really does propose fairly soon after he returns, unless its already happened, which i refuse to believe!   :Wal2l:  

oh i cant wait for all this....shame im going on holiday!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i guess it could be

----------


## di marco

> so im guessing dennis really does propose fairly soon after he returns, unless its already happened, which i refuse to believe!


i refuse that to happen too, he has to propse to her on screen, he has to!




> oh i cant wait for all this....shame im going on holiday!


ill be on holiday for the engagement party too  :Sad:

----------


## alia4u2nv

I Cant Wait Till He Proposes That Is An Episode I Want To Watch. Dennis And Sharon Rock.

----------


## di marco

> I Cant Wait Till He Proposes That Is An Episode I Want To Watch. Dennis And Sharon Rock.


yeh it will be great, im just hoping that it will be in an epi and that the producers dont decide that they should already be engaged when they get back, it will be much more interesting to see it happen

----------


## alia4u2nv

After Everything They Have Been Through They Deserve To Be Togetha. By The Way Were Are They Gonna Stay???

----------


## butch

hey peeople the picture from this morning is on nho online all you do is go on to picture forum and click on dennis and sharon this morning xx its a small picture xx

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> hey peeople the picture from this morning is on nho online all you do is go on to picture forum and click on dennis and sharon this morning xx its a small picture xx


i cant find it is it on thismorning website

----------


## di marco

do you have to register to look at the forums on nho? as i tried to register before but it doesnt recognise my user name???

----------


## i_luv_dennis

whats nho can you please tell me someone

----------


## butch

nigel harman online

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks

----------


## butch

no you dont have to register

----------


## di marco

> no you dont have to register


oh cos it wont seem to let me enter any of the forums?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

where are the forums can some type in the link for me quick on the right page

----------


## Alisha

I'm a member of NHO -you'll love it there, especially if you're a shannis fan. There are hundreads there.  :Cheer:  

If you are a member and can't long on thats because you have to re-register because something went wrong with it recently, meaing all members re-registering. I don't think we are allowed to post links here. 

If you put *Nigel Harman Online*  in a search engine like Yahoo, I think it's the first link down.  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

have registered on NHO but i can't find the pics...

----------


## Alisha

> have registered on NHO but i can't find the pics...


what pics are you looking for?

----------


## Alisha

> hey peeople the picture from this morning is on nho online all you do is go on to picture forum and click on dennis and sharon this morning xx its a small picture xx


Yeah it's in the pics forum! (on NHO)  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

yeh those ones... ok will try again... fingers crossed...

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Yeah it's in the pics forum! (on NHO)


can you put it on here please

----------


## alia4u2nv

SOMEONE TOLD ME THAT WHEN SHAZ AND DEN COME BACK THEY ARE ALREADY GONNA BE ENGAGED? IS THAT TRUE?





> yeh it will be great, im just hoping that it will be in an epi and that the producers dont decide that they should already be engaged when they get back, it will be much more interesting to see it happen

----------


## alia4u2nv

Hey Ppl I Read In A Magazine That When Grant Comes Back Him And Sharon Arent Gonna Get Back Togetha Cause He Is Gonna Be Interested In Chrissie So Looks Like Sharon And Dennis Are Meant To Be Togetha. Lol.

----------


## di marco

> SOMEONE TOLD ME THAT WHEN SHAZ AND DEN COME BACK THEY ARE ALREADY GONNA BE ENGAGED? IS THAT TRUE?


i hope its not true, i wanna see the engagement on screen!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

cool but the quicker they get engaged the quicker they can short the wedding out

----------


## AleX liddell

it wont let me on th nho forums!!! Could someone please post the pic on or are you not allowed? Thanx very much,ill try again soon!

----------


## di marco

> it wont let me on th nho forums!!! Could someone please post the pic on or are you not allowed? Thanx very much,ill try again soon!


i thought it wouldnt let me on, but ive managed to work it out now! but i cant find the pic, would someone give me directions to it please?

----------


## AleX liddell

It keeps saying that there are errors and it wont let me on the boards,is that what it said to you di marco?

----------


## di marco

> It keeps saying that there are errors and it wont let me on the boards,is that what it said to you di marco?


yeh, are you a member?

----------


## ameliauk1

hey guys my computers playing up so i cant do a proper good siganture at the moment but what do you think of this temporary shannis one?? lol

xxxx
amelia

----------


## di marco

> hey guys my computers playing up so i cant do a proper good siganture at the moment but what do you think of this temporary shannis one?? lol
> 
> xxxx
> amelia


cool   :Smile:

----------


## AleX liddell

I logged in and then it said there were errors,ill stop goin on about it now!! Thanx for help di marco!Ill try again

----------


## di marco

> I logged in and then it said there were errors,ill stop goin on about it now!! Thanx for help di marco!Ill try again


its working ok for me, but i just cant find the pic  :Sad:

----------


## kirsty_g

can some one put the pictue on the shannis spoiler please
nearley their guys cant wait 12 more days yeh

----------


## alia4u2nv

ME AND U BOTH. LOL





> i hope its not true, i wanna see the engagement on screen!

----------


## alia4u2nv

Is Sharon Staying In Eastenders For Good?

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Is Sharon Staying In Eastenders For Good?


I'm not sure..............  :Searchme:   is she???

----------


## chocolate

i think she will have to stay for a while if theyre getting married but you never know though

----------


## alia4u2nv

Are Kat And Sharon Gonna Get Into An Argument Because Of Zoe???? Cause Kat Will Think That Its Sharons Fault And As A Result Of This Dennis Is Gonna Force Zoe Wiv The Truth And Then She Confesses. Is This True Ppl, Its A Rumour I Heard???????????/

----------


## *charlie*

well u cant really ask if shes staying for good, cos everyone leaves at some point! but, yeah she is in it for the forseeable future! * charlie *

----------


## alia4u2nv

i sharon gonna adopt a child or is she gonna have her own?

----------


## di marco

> i sharon gonna adopt a child or is she gonna have her own?


well she hardly has any chance of having her own and she may not be able to adopt given dennis criminal record

----------


## Rach33

that's very true di marco as far as I know there only option is IVF

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh but apparently she was gonna have some IVF thing done and then she would be pregnant? remember its not imporssible for her to get pregnant its just very unlikely.

----------


## di marco

> that's very true di marco as far as I know there only option is IVF


or surragacy (sp?)

----------


## Rach33

ohhhhhhhhh didn't think of that good option very scary storyline could blow up in their faces like it nearly did in home and away with Leah and Sally

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

well i dunno they may not get on but i read an article on DS n it turns out they dont get on in real life either! This will be quite handy if they have fights n stuff cos they'll really be able to get into it!lol(hope that made sense)

----------


## alia4u2nv

i dont think surragacy will happen cause i dont think dennis will be willing to do it.

----------


## Alisha

> i dont think surragacy will happen cause i dont think dennis will be willing to do it.


I think he would if it meant having a baby with Sharon.

----------


## littlemo

> i dont think surragacy will happen cause i dont think dennis will be willing to do it.


What makes you think that? It could still be there baby. There's different kinds of surrogacies aren't there?! They could use Sharon's egg and implant it into another women, it would still be there's just growing inside somebody else. If anything I'd say Sharon wouldn't want to go down that route. I think it would be difficult for her not to be able to carry her own baby, watching another women go through what she should be going through. 

Dennis loves Sharon so much! I think he would go along with whatever she wanted. He has made it very clear that the only person he cares about is her, and that a baby isn't something he has to have to be happy. A life with her means far more to him than anything else. 

I think Sharon and Dennis have a strong relationship, and Dennis isn't like his father (having the need to spread his seed wherever he goes!) He believes in commitment when it comes to Sharon, he'd never do anything to hurt her (unless the writers mess it up!, please don't!), I really hope the IVF works, I think it would be a great storyline!

----------


## angelblue

I think you are right little  :Angel:

----------


## Jade

I think that if a womens eggs are of goog quality she is more than likely to use the IVF method of fertility treatment?? surragacy is often the last resort.

Does anyone know what exactly is wrong with Sharon? I think it was the result of abortion complication??

----------


## angelblue

I think when she aborted grants baby she got an infection or something like that i am not particularly sure   :Ponder:

----------


## Jade

Maybe the didnt tell us exactly what it was for a reason?? so maybe they want her to have a child in the future?

----------


## littlemo

> I think when she aborted grants baby she got an infection or something like that i am not particularly sure


What Sharon told us was that she aborted Grant's baby, and apparently she was supposed to take some antibiotics after the procedure, which she forgot to do. Apparently she had IVF in America (I think I remember her saying that) and had all the tests going. She has told both Dennis and Phil that there is nothing that can be done for her. But she has known she can't have children for 9 years, I suspect there has been a lot more medical developments in that time. Maybe there is something that can be looked into.

I can see Sharon not wanting to adopt after everything that has happened to her. It can cause all sort of confusion can't it. Plus she would probably feel inadequate that she couldn't provide Dennis with his own child. I don't know what they should do.

----------


## angelblue

Is there going be information on the return of sharon and dennis tomorrow in the magazine i would of thought so but tina baker didnt mention anything about them today or will it be next weeks edition   :Cheer:

----------


## butch

:Cheer:  its this weeks edition of all the weekly magzines i cant wait till tomorrow shannis plastered all over the covers and corrie aint going to get a cover i can tell you that right now xx lol   :Wub:  

there is some gossip on page 131 on teletext on itv 1 channel 4 its about nigel and tish being nervous about returning seemed quite funny

you can read it on nho just go to the ee depeartment 

nho-is nigel harman online

----------


## angelblue

Thanxs butch i know i am quite exiciting which i kind of find sad but who cares  :Cheer:

----------


## Alisha

Thier faces will be splatered on all the mags tommorow. I'm certainly hitting the shops

Buy Inside Soap mag -it's a must!  :Cheer:

----------


## angelblue

I will probalary buy but i tend to stand in Whismith and read or the magazine but i think you are right its a must have   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> I will probalary buy but i tend to stand in Whismith and read or the magazine but i think you are right its a must have


hehe i stand in the newsagents every week and read the mags too!   :Big Grin:

----------


## alia4u2nv

I Dont Think So Maybe If Sharon Begged Him He Would He Does Love Her. Bless Him He Is A Sweety.

----------


## angelblue

hi 

   I just borought tomorrows edition of inside soap its out early its really good and by the way zoe finds the truth and smacks chrissie one  :Angel:

----------


## jo luvz nigel

Is there any thing about SHANNIS oooooooo plzzzzzzzzz there must be i cant wait till tommorow the tv times and whats on tv and everything will be plastered with them..................plzz i need 2 know.......

----------


## Layne

> hi 
> 
>    I just borought tomorrows edition of inside soap its out early its really good and by the way zoe finds the truth and smacks chrissie one


Can ya please scan all pictures and post them for me in the pictures forum!
Thanks
layne
x xx x

----------


## littlemo

> hi 
> 
>    I just borought tomorrows edition of inside soap its out early its really good and by the way zoe finds the truth and smacks chrissie one


Yes please tell us what it says! Where do you live? how come the magazine has come out a day early where you come from? 

I want to know when Sharon and Dennis find out about Den! It probably doesn't mention this yet, but I would have thought they would cotton on quite quickly. Remember Dennis was the one who found out Den was still alive. 

I bet they are both gonna want to see his body, make sure he's really dead. Talk about the man with 9 lives! lol.

----------


## alia4u2nv

i read an article that sharon was gonna be accused for den's murder is this true???//

----------


## AleX liddell

I dont no,but how would they find out that he was dead in the first place??

----------


## alia4u2nv

apparently soon its gonna be revealed dont knw when though

----------


## i_luv_dennis

cant wait to buy all the magazines tomorrow shame i got school first

----------


## shelleyspecs

yes id like to know how they got inside soap a day early.it sounds like a corker zoe finding out ooh cant wait for that

----------


## alia4u2nv

are sharon and soe gonna have a cat fight after all zoe took her man?????????

----------


## littlemo

> i read an article that sharon was gonna be accused for den's murder is this true???//


That's an interesting thought, I haven't read the article (please post the source), but it did cross my mind too. Sharon came back for half an hour on the night that her dad was murdered, Chrissie's not likely to admit to it. Zoe's going to be in Spain, but neither Zoe or Sam are Sharon's biggest fans. 

And if the police discover the body and they ask Sharon when she last saw her father, she probably won't say February. She probably wouldn't want to get involved. She may also lie to protect Chrissie and the others, because she knows what her dad can be like. The police would see it as suspicious, and it would be easy for them to jump to the wrong conclusion.

----------


## alia4u2nv

i read it on digitalspy.co.uk ages ago after her app in the episode.

----------


## AleX liddell

Yeh,I never thought of that!!! It could be either a good  or bad story line.

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh but she was his princess and even though she knows what her father is like she loves him

----------


## angelblue

Hi littlemo i live in london it doesnt mention about them finding out it just about them returning to see den to show how in love they are but he is not their apparently dennis went to find sharon in an america  :Cheer: 

By the way zoe finds the truth out sam tells and zoe smacks chrissie in the face   :Cheer:

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh but dont u think that they will want to knw where he is i mean after all he is their father?????????????????

----------


## shelleyspecs

how could shannis be accused of dens murder being that she wasnt in the square when he died again.i digress

----------


## alia4u2nv

yes she was though. sharon was in the square chrisse could shift the blame onto sharon and sam and zoe could support her and sharon could get done for it, u neva knw it is eastenders everything and anything happens here.

----------


## shelleyspecs

oh yeah thats right but we saw chrissy kill him or didnt we confusion reigns.was he dead hows that one gonna pan out i wonder

----------


## chocolate

ohh i didnt think of that i hope chrissie doesnt put the blame on sharon i really hope that doesnt happen

----------


## Alisha

Interesting point and I have to admit, that thought did cross my mind too. After all she was there on the night of his murder and wasn't it so convenient that she left on that night too? We all know that it was Chrissie but the police don't and if most evidence is pointing to her, then it could happen. It doesnât seem far fetched at all. 

I personally think this would be a great twist to the storyline. I love Sharon and I donât want her to go to prison by any means but this will certainly throw a spanner in the works. Imagine what Chrissie will do?

We'll have to wait and see. Interesting times ahead.

----------


## littlemo

> Hi littlemo i live in london it doesnt mention about them finding out it just about them returning to see den to show how in love they are but he is not their apparently dennis went to find sharon in an america 
> 
> By the way zoe finds the truth out sam tells and zoe smacks chrissie in the face


Hey I just came back from London Saturday, we were staying right in Leceister Square it was great! It was a shame to go back to work today.

So Dennis and Sharon really want to rub Den's nose in it do they? I'm really glad Dennis decided to go to America. I couldn't believe he took so long to go and look for her, I suppose America is a big place, but he knows where Vicki lives you would have thought he would just start there. It's going to be brilliant seeing them back in Walford!

Sharon's not a murderer everyone knows it. I can't believe anybody in the square would think that of her. They know how much Den meant to her. If I was just a regular resident of the square, Chrissie would definetely stick out more than Sharon. You always look to the wife first don't you?! And the way she's been acting since it happened is hardly normal is it?! 

But I can definetely see Sharon being involved in this storyline somehow. And I think it is convenient Sharon happened to be there the night Den was killed. At the time everybody was thinking what the point was having Sharon back for 5 minutes during 1 episode (I don't think it was even that) and have her disappear again. I don't think it was just me who was thinking after 'What was that!?' maybe now we will see what the point was.

----------


## littlemo

> ohh i hope chrissie doesnt put the blame on sharon i really hope that doesnt happen


She would be really cruel if she did. When Chrissie first came into it, she was a nice person, making an effort with Den's family, looking after them, she's turned into a calculating manipulator. I only hope she doesn't have that streak as far as her family are concerned. Sharon took a long time to trust Chrissie, it was hard for her to see Den married to somebody who she didn't know. If Chrissie is able to plot against Sharon now, it would really lower my estimations of her. I hope Chrissie won't let Sharon take the blame.

----------


## stapler

But surely it's a case of Chrissie's word against Sharon's, isn't it? I don't think (bar Sam and Zoe) anyone else knew of her return that night... can't remember, was babysitting and not really paying attention lol... but, anyway. Plus Chrissie and Sharon have a fair wee bit of history now, they have an understanding between each other so I sincerely doubt Chrissie could find it in herself to accuse Sharon falsely. Perhaps she could try and persuade people to look in Andy's murderer's direction (aka Johnny Allen) after all he had just recently turned up and seeing as Den's death coincides with Andy's, you could say Johnny's behaviour changed because of that - he went from some gangster dude to well... the family man.

----------


## Jade

Wow what an intresting twist that whould be!!! If Lettia wants a break to go have kids a few years inside should do the trick!!! Also Tracy-Anns contract doesnt end for a while.  Could fit??

----------


## stapler

> Wow what an intresting twist that whould be!!! If Lettia wants a break to go have kids a few years inside should do the trick!!! Also Tracy-Anns contract doesnt end for a while.  Could fit??


Hehe.

----------


## littlemo

> But surely it's a case of Chrissie's word against Sharon's, isn't it? I don't think (bar Sam and Zoe) anyone else knew of her return that night... can't remember, was babysitting and not really paying attention lol... but, anyway. Plus Chrissie and Sharon have a fair wee bit of history now, they have an understanding between each other so I sincerely doubt Chrissie could find it in herself to accuse Sharon falsely. Perhaps she could try and persuade people to look in Andy's murderer's direction (aka Johnny Allen) after all he had just recently turned up and seeing as Den's death coincides with Andy's, you could say Johnny's behaviour changed because of that - he went from some gangster dude to well... the family man.


Well Sam and Zoe were in The Vic when Sharon came back. The meeting literally lasted 10 seconds, and Zoe and Sam know full well Sharon isn't responsible for anything that went on that night. So if the police were to look in Sharon's direction, I think it will be quickly dispproved. And of course with Dennis at Sharon's side she can't go far wrong. 

I suppose Johnny Allen is a possibility, I think him and Den had some history. Although if Den's body is found under the Vic, you would have thought the first finger of suspicion would fall at Chrissie wouldn't you? I can just see Chrissie now playing the greaving widow, falling at the floor in fits of tears, I bet she'll play it well lol! It really makes me sick sometimes, the way Chrissie acts.

----------


## stapler

> Well Sam and Zoe were in The Vic when Sharon came back. The meeting literally lasted 10 seconds, and Zoe and Sam know full well Sharon isn't responsible for anything that went on that night. So if the police were to look in Sharon's direction, I think it will be quickly dispproved. And of course with Dennis at Sharon's side she can't go far wrong. 
> 
> I suppose Johnny Allen is a possibility, I think him and Den had some history. Although if Den's body is found under the Vic, you would have thought the first finger of suspicion would fall at Chrissie wouldn't you? I can just see Chrissie now playing the greaving widow, falling at the floor in fits of tears, I bet she'll play it well lol! It really makes me sick sometimes, the way Chrissie acts.


Mmmmm, I've went off her as well. I loved her as Mrs. Watts - but now I don't really care for her. Leading up to Den's death was marvellous, the whole Dennis/Den/Zoe/baby stuff... but I found the actual climax very boring and repetitive.

----------


## Alisha

Just to let you know -loads of shannis mags are out today,. I would recommend the following:

Inside Soap
Women
Women's own

The bottom two have great pics of Nigel and Tish and interviews from both. They talk about how strong thier love is and how they are soulmates etc  :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> Just to let you know -loads of shannis mags are out today,. I would recommend the following:
> 
> Inside Soap
> Women
> Women's own
> 
> The bottom two have great pics of Nigel and Tish and interviews from both. They talk about how strong thier love is and how they are soulmates etc


thanks. id have normally read inside soap but not the other 2 so ill def remember to look at them. ill be in the shop forever lol!

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

> So if the police were to look in Sharon's direction, I think it will be quickly dispproved.


surely when the police find the body they would look to see when the concrete was put in and notice it was Chrisse that got people in to do the conctreting!
Also she made that 'phone call' from 'Den' in front of everyone in the Vic surely that would come out, which makes her look more guilty than Sharon coz Sharon wasn't around.

----------


## Alisha

> surely when the police find the body they would look to see when the concrete was put in and notice it was Chrisse that got people in to do the conctreting!
> Also she made that 'phone call' from 'Den' in front of everyone in the Vic surely that would come out, which makes her look more guilty than Sharon coz Sharon wasn't around.


Maybe she moves the body before its found and when the police do find it, it will be somewhere else.  :Ponder:

----------


## butch

the magazines are fantastic go out and buy them but woman is probably the best to get the picture is just mind blowing wow

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they finally back

----------


## Layne

> Just to let you know -loads of shannis mags are out today,. I would recommend the following:
> 
> Inside Soap
> Women
> Women's own
> 
> The bottom two have great pics of Nigel and Tish and interviews from both. They talk about how strong thier love is and how they are soulmates etc


Wpould you be able to scan the articles and pictures and post them in the picture forum thankies!
layne
x x x

----------


## Alisha

I dont have a scanner, sorry

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh i have seen the magazines they all look interesting. sharon looks well pretty and dennis looks hott as usual they are both lookin for den apparently and when they cant find him they are worried as to where he has gone i think? i didnt have time to read all the magazine had to revise for my exam.

----------


## alia4u2nv

Rumour has it that Eastenders Letitia Dean (Sharon) has had an affair with Nigel... 

IS THIS TRUE I HAVE JUST READ IT???????????

----------


## i_luv_dennis

where you read it hope it is true

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it say in one tv mag that they are going travilling

----------


## alia4u2nv

I Just Read That They Had An Affair?????????

----------


## AleX liddell

So what are the recommended mags that i should get with all the best gozz and best pics??? lol

----------


## Alisha

> So what are the recommended mags that i should get with all the best gozz and best pics??? lol


Inside soap, woman and womens own.

Make sure you get woman though. Thats the best  :Smile:

----------


## alia4u2nv

they all have gossip about den and shaz so. it dont really matter which one u read.

----------


## AleX liddell

Thanx!!!ill get them tomorro!!! What is this thing about letitia and nigel having an affair?

----------


## alia4u2nv

i just read it i cant believe it if they are then its good they look wicked togetha. lol

----------


## stapler

> Thanx!!!ill get them tomorro!!! What is this thing about letitia and nigel having an affair?


I read that on Walford Web once... it was ages ago though, I think it was what persuaded Letitia to leave in early January, you know?

----------


## AleX liddell

Where did you read about this??? If it was in a mag,what mag???

----------


## alia4u2nv



----------


## alia4u2nv

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## alia4u2nv

awwwwwwwwww cute?

----------


## alia4u2nv

wowwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## alia4u2nv

i hope u ppl like this pics. i just put them on cause i liked them tell me if u ppl like them or not? okay.

----------


## alia4u2nv

shannis rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AleX liddell

Yeh they are good pics!!! They are old ones arn't they??? But they still look really sweet together!!! awwww bless

----------


## alia4u2nv

BUT WHY WOULD THAT MAKE HER WANT TO LEAVE?????????





> I read that on Walford Web once... it was ages ago though, I think it was what persuaded Letitia to leave in early January, you know?

----------


## alia4u2nv

YEH I KNW I CANT FIND ANY NEW ONES. CANT BLAME A GAL FOR TRYIN CAN YA LOL.




> Yeh they are good pics!!! They are old ones arn't they??? But they still look really sweet together!!! awwww bless

----------


## stapler

> BUT WHY WOULD THAT MAKE HER WANT TO LEAVE?????????


She's married, they work together, felt awkward... I don't know lol.

----------


## WattsRulee

well, maybe her husband sed she should leave or they were over.... i read tht somewhere ages ago 2!!

----------


## stapler

> well, maybe her husband sed she should leave or they were over.... i read tht somewhere ages ago 2!!


She's kind of defied her husband now though hasn't she... 'Okay I'll leave and then when I return my tongue will be down his throat in every second scene' hehe. 

I really think the affair was a brief thing though, just a fling - else the papers and esp. Heat would have made a huge deal of it. And becasue it's only been about the internet perhaps it was just a rumour, but 'twas definitely Walford Web I read it from.

----------


## di marco

> Wpould you be able to scan the articles and pictures and post them in the picture forum thankies!
> layne
> x x x


if anyone is able to scan the articles, even if its only one of them, i will be forever grateful lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Alisha

What ever you have read or heard, it's rubbish.

Letitia is happily married and in love with her husband for years now and Nigel has been with his girlfriend for a good few months now.

If they did have an affair (which they didnât), no matter how short it was, it would have reached the papers.

----------


## Jade

*Why have Sharon and Dennis decided to come back?*

*Lettia:* They want to say Up your, wer together to Den. Eventhough Sharon had washed her hands of Den after she discovered he'd slept with Zoe, she hasnt been able to cut hime out of her life she thinks that buy him shes with Dennis shes getting her own back. But its only supposed to be a flying visit.

*Nigel:* They walk into the vic in true dramatic Eastenders style while oes having a drink with her family - a fare well drink. She's loved having her mother back but shes rocked when she comes face to face with the murder weapon, Paulines doorstop. Shes had a tough time and want to leave it all behind her and join her old mate Kelly in Ibiza.

*So there madly in love?*

*Lettia:* Absolutly. There soul mates and want the world to know that.

*Nigel:* Dennis went to America to track down Sharon. Shes the love of his life I reckon he might even manage to stay faithful!!

More soon

----------


## stapler

Lol, he'll have a lot to lose if he doesn't stay faithful because hopefully now we can have the old Sharon back, not the possessive desperate one.

----------


## di marco

> *Why have Sharon and Dennis decided to come back?*
> 
> *Lettia:* They want to say Up your, wer together to Den. Eventhough Sharon had washed her hands of Den after she discovered he'd slept with Zoe, she hasnt been able to cut hime out of her life she thinks that buy him shes with Dennis shes getting her own back. But its only supposed to be a flying visit.
> 
> *Nigel:* They walk into the vic in true dramatic Eastenders style while oes having a drink with her family - a fare well drink. She's loved having her mother back but shes rocked when she comes face to face with the murder weapon, Paulines doorstop. Shes had a tough time and want to leave it all behind her and join her old mate Kelly in Ibiza.
> 
> *So there madly in love?*
> 
> *Lettia:* Absolutly. There soul mates and want the world to know that.
> ...


thanks for that jude!   :Smile:

----------


## Jade

*How do they react when they realise Den's not there?*

*Lettia:* Sharons suprised that hes supposedly gone off with another woment and left the Vic but she knows how unpredictable he is.

*Nigel:* Dennis doesnt care.  Last time he saw Den, he told him he hated him.  He's more bothered by his reception from the Slaters.  They treat him like vermin - they think he did a runner when Zoe was supposedly pregnant.

*Lettia:* Sharon wants Dennis to tell everyone what she and Dennis still think is the truth - the Zoe invented the pregnancy in the first place .  She tells Zoe to put her family on a leash and back off.  But Zoe does far more!

*What does she do?*

*Nigel:* She tells the packed pub that she was pregnant by Den.  Dennis is stunned but he also feels some compassion for Zoe.

*Lettia:* Sharon knew Den had slept with zoe but was shocked that he'd got her pregnant.

*What Happens Next?*

*Nigel:* Dennis want to leave Walford but he finds out the late Andy Hunter has left the Bookies to him and wants to sell it.

*Lettia:* Meanwhile, Sharon wants to stay in Walford, now that she's back home and staying with her second mum Pauline.

*Nigel:*I thinks its an idnication of how much Dennis loves Sharon if he's prepared to stop with Pauline!! I mean, would you want to??

----------


## Jade

*Does Zoe actually end up leaving?*

*Nigel:* I shouldnt think seeing Dennis and Sharon together will make her want to stay, but she might think again now Dennis is back!

*Do you think she still Loves Dennis?*

*Nigel:* Shes a fool if she does.  She must know by now that Sharon is the only women he loves - and has ever loved!.

*Lettia:* Theres no way she'd be able to get Dennis back.  He and Sharon are rock solid!.

*Talking of rocks, is an engagement on the cards?*

*Lettia:* Its far to soon to speculate!!

----------


## Alisha

Thanks.  :Bow:   I have this mag. It's lovely. I love the interview too.  :Wub:

----------


## hayzie

Hey everyone! awww i cant wait til shannis come back its gonna be so wicked, all the pics were great and the magazine interview was good aswell! theyre so sweet together, i hope they do get married! SHANNIS 4EVA!

----------


## di marco

thanks for the interview judejude!   :Smile:

----------


## chocolate

thank you so much judejude that was brilliant!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## janey_100

shannis is class, cant wait for her and dennis to come back 2gether

----------


## stapler

Awwww can't wait to buy this magazine now, cheers dude!!

----------


## di marco

read inside soap today, was trying to read it in the soap at my grans road but she came in and told me i couldnt do that so she bought it for me lol!

----------


## stapler

Anything new in it? I'm kind of loyal to Soaplife but what the hey.

----------


## di marco

> Anything new in it? I'm kind of loyal to Soaplife but what the hey.


it had quite a bit of shannis in it and about the whole chrissie/zoe/sam/truth about den thing

----------


## stapler

Swaz, may check it out... the latest issue of Soaplife was quite disappointing - it said 'two old faces turn up' or something... next one comes out on 17th though so me wonders who'll be on the front?   :Ponder:  lol

----------


## Layne

Thanks for the Interview JudeJude!!
Layne
x x x

----------


## di marco

> Swaz, may check it out... the latest issue of Soaplife was quite disappointing - it said 'two old faces turn up' or something... next one comes out on 17th though so me wonders who'll be on the front?   lol


yeh doesnt soaplife come out every fortnight though? cos i looked at it today and there wasnt really anything in it, most of the stuff in it had already happened

----------


## Alisha

> yeh doesnt soaplife come out every fortnight though? cos i looked at it today and there wasnt really anything in it, most of the stuff in it had already happened


You're right, it's coming out next week. I'm definately buying that.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

> You're right, it's coming out next week. I'm definately buying that.


ill prob read it in the shop lol!

----------


## stapler

Mmmm every fortnight, it used to be every month so I always forgot to buy it but it had a lot in it then.

----------


## alia4u2nv

SHE SHOULD HAVE LEFT HER HUBBY FOR HIM. HE IS SO GOOD LOOKIN. WHOSE HER HUBBY?





> well, maybe her husband sed she should leave or they were over.... i read tht somewhere ages ago 2!!

----------


## alia4u2nv

WELL OBVIOUSLY IT DID???????????




> What ever you have read or heard, it's rubbish.
> 
> Letitia is happily married and in love with her husband for years now and Nigel has been with his girlfriend for a good few months now.
> 
> If they did have an affair (which they didnât), no matter how short it was, it would have reached the papers.

----------


## di marco

> SHE SHOULD HAVE LEFT HER HUBBY FOR HIM. HE IS SO GOOD LOOKIN. WHOSE HER HUBBY?


how can you say that she should have left her husband? yeh ok i admit that nigel is rather fit but relationships dont work just cos someones fit. are you really that shallow?

----------


## Alisha

> how can you say that she should have left her husband? yeh ok i admit that nigel is rather fit but relationships dont work just cos someones fit. are you really that shallow?


I agree. Letitia is happily in love with her husband. Why should she leave the man she loves for a bit of eye candy?

Her and Nigel are great friends in real life but nothing more. If they had an affair, it would have reached the press for sure, especially if they mentioned it (which they haven't)

Where did you hear this alia4u2nv? I haven't heard this anywhere.

----------


## alia4u2nv

LOOK MAN I AINT SHALLOW ALRITE I WAS ONLY HAVING A LAUGH. IT WAS A JOKE FOR GOD SAKE. I KNOW SHE LOVES HER HUSBAND AND THATS GOOD I WOULD NEVA WANT ANYTHING TO HAPPEN TO HER LIKE THAT I DONT WISH BAD FOR PPL OKAY AND YES I DO KNOW WHAT IT TAKES TO MAKE A RELATIONSHIP WORK OKAY. I KNOW LOVE AND TRUST IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IN A RELATIONSHIP AND NOT WHETHER OR NOT THEY ARE FIT OKAY.







> how can you say that she should have left her husband? yeh ok i admit that nigel is rather fit but relationships dont work just cos someones fit. are you really that shallow?

----------


## alia4u2nv

I READ IT THROUGH GOOGLE WHEN I WAS LOOKING AT SOME OF THE LATEST GOSSIP REGARDING THEM. WHO IS HER HUSBAND BY THE WAY?





> I agree. Letitia is happily in love with her husband. Why should she leave the man she loves for a bit of eye candy?
> 
> Her and Nigel are great friends in real life but nothing more. If they had an affair, it would have reached the press for sure, especially if they mentioned it (which they haven't)
> 
> Where did you hear this alia4u2nv? I haven't heard this anywhere.

----------


## di marco

> LOOK MAN I AINT SHALLOW ALRITE I WAS ONLY HAVING A LAUGH. IT WAS A JOKE FOR GOD SAKE. I KNOW SHE LOVES HER HUSBAND AND THATS GOOD I WOULD NEVA WANT ANYTHING TO HAPPEN TO HER LIKE THAT I DONT WISH BAD FOR PPL OKAY AND YES I DO KNOW WHAT IT TAKES TO MAKE A RELATIONSHIP WORK OKAY. I KNOW LOVE AND TRUST IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IN A RELATIONSHIP AND NOT WHETHER OR NOT THEY ARE FIT OKAY.


sorry if i offended you, i didnt mean to, i just thought you were being serious and from reading another post, it looks like at least one other poster thought the same. however, i now feel that you are being rather offensive to me by using capitals and getting all angry. i tried to reply to you politely so even if you didnt agree with what i put you could at least of been polite about it

----------


## Alisha

I agree with di marco here.

I thought you were being serious too and I think if others read it, they would have thought the same. Also like she has pointed out, there is no need for Caps. It's as though you are shouting and thatâs the distinct impression I'm got straight away. You seem quite defensive in your messages too.

About the source, it's false. There is no truth in it whatâs so ever and who ever wrote it are just trying to get a bit of attention. Letitia has been happily married for years now. His name is Jason. I think its Jason Peters but don't hold me to it on the surname. He stared in panto with her very recently.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

thanks for backing me up alsiha!   :Smile:

----------


## chance

> I READ IT THROUGH GOOGLE WHEN I WAS LOOKING AT SOME OF THE LATEST GOSSIP REGARDING THEM. WHO IS HER HUSBAND BY THE WAY?


Can you not use capitals please as it looks like your shouting.
Thanks   :Smile:

----------


## alia4u2nv

look i think u have ur wires crossed okay. i use capitals sometimes not because it means anything i just think it looks nicer than normal writing i wasnt angry at u and i didnt mean to offend u either. i didnt say anything offensive to u and if u felt i did then i apologise okay. one thing if i was angry at u i would clearly tell u i was but i wasnt because u were just giving ur opinion okay and i wasnt angry and once again if i offended u then i apologise okay. bye.




> sorry if i offended you, i didnt mean to, i just thought you were being serious and from reading another post, it looks like at least one other poster thought the same. however, i now feel that you are being rather offensive to me by using capitals and getting all angry. i tried to reply to you politely so even if you didnt agree with what i put you could at least of been polite about it

----------


## alia4u2nv

can i ask u ppl something just because a person uses cap locks dont mean they are angry u knw. if i was angry i would have sent u this  :Angry:  but i didnt okay. im not defensive okay i was just saying that i was having a joke and that was what i was telling u okay i didnt say anything to offend u but if u felt i did then i apologise okay but i didnt mean to sound as if i was shouting at u okay. bye.





> I agree with di marco here.
> 
> I thought you were being serious too and I think if others read it, they would have thought the same. Also like she has pointed out, there is no need for Caps. It's as though you are shouting and thatâs the distinct impression I'm got straight away. You seem quite defensive in your messages too.
> 
> About the source, it's false. There is no truth in it whatâs so ever and who ever wrote it are just trying to get a bit of attention. Letitia has been happily married for years now. His name is Jason. I think its Jason Peters but don't hold me to it on the surname. He stared in panto with her very recently.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

8 more days

----------


## alia4u2nv

i knw what u mean?

----------


## Angeldelight

a week and a day!!!!! i can't wait... i'm so excited... i keep reading insode soap over and over again... i can't wait to see everyone's face... yey yey yey yey

----------


## Alisha

> can i ask u ppl something just because a person uses cap locks dont mean they are angry u knw. if i was angry i would have sent u this  but i didnt okay. im not defensive okay i was just saying that i was having a joke and that was what i was telling u okay i didnt say anything to offend u but if u felt i did then i apologise okay but i didnt mean to sound as if i was shouting at u okay. bye.


Yes but thatâs the impression that people get when you use caps. Whether you were angry or not is beside the point. People may perceive this as an angry response, even if that was not what you implying. I never said you were defensive. I said you 'seem' defensive. Thatâs how I interpreted your message. 

However likewise, I'm sorry that I wrongly assumed that you were angry when you werenât. That was just the distinct impression I got. However it's cleared up now, so weâll just leave it at that.  :Smile:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I agree with di marco here.
> 
> I thought you were being serious too and I think if others read it, they would have thought the same. Also like she has pointed out, there is no need for Caps. It's as though you are shouting and thatâs the distinct impression I'm got straight away. You seem quite defensive in your messages too.
> 
> About the source, it's false. There is no truth in it whatâs so ever and who ever wrote it are just trying to get a bit of attention. Letitia has been happily married for years now. His name is Jason. I think its Jason Peters but don't hold me to it on the surname. He stared in panto with her very recently.


He is called Jason Pethers and this is a picture of him:

----------


## Alisha

Cheers Carrie  :Smile:  They look ever so happy  :Wub:

----------


## alia4u2nv

me and u both. shannis foreva.

----------


## alia4u2nv

I USE CAP LOCKS ALL THE TIME ON ALL THE THREADS THAT I POST TO AND NOT ONLY THIS THREAD OTHER ONES AND NO ONE HAS SAID TO ME THAT U KNW WHY DO U USE CAP LOCKS? YEH BUT LIKE I SAID IF I WAS ANGRY I WOULD HAVE SAID IT TO U BLATENLY LOOK IM ANGRY BUT I DIDNT SAY THAT. LOOK I HAVE WRITTEN ALL THIS IN CAP LOCKS AND I DONT EVEN REALISE BECAUSE TO ME IT DOESNT REALLY MAKE A DIFFERENCE SOMETIMES I DONT REMEBER ITS NOT REALLY A BIG DEAL. I JUST WRITE IN CAP LOCKS AND IT DOESNT MEAN IM ANGRY IM JUST USED TO WRITING IN CAP LOCKS.   :Smile:  





> Yes but thatâs the impression that people get when you use caps. Whether you were angry or not is beside the point. People may perceive this as an angry response, even if that was not what you implying. I never said you were defensive. I said you 'seem' defensive. Thatâs how I interpreted your message. 
> 
> However likewise, I'm sorry that I wrongly assumed that you were angry when you werenât. That was just the distinct impression I got. However it's cleared up now, so weâll just leave it at that.

----------


## Rach33

it's in the rules not to use cap locks that's all and it makes it harder to read your posts

----------


## hayzie

hey, not in a horrible way but her husband is kinda ugly aint he? i realy dont mean to b horrible or shallow but she can do way better than him!

----------


## Rach33

maybe he's nice to her

----------


## di marco

> look i think u have ur wires crossed okay. i use capitals sometimes not because it means anything i just think it looks nicer than normal writing i wasnt angry at u and i didnt mean to offend u either. i didnt say anything offensive to u and if u felt i did then i apologise okay. one thing if i was angry at u i would clearly tell u i was but i wasnt because u were just giving ur opinion okay and i wasnt angry and once again if i offended u then i apologise okay. bye.


ok. and once again ill apologise to you    :Smile:   one other thing, and im doing this to be friendly, youre not allowed to use text speak on the boards, just letting you know as i dont want you to be given a warning or anything

----------


## Angeldelight

Only 5... just 5... episodes to go... that's 8 days... yey yey yey... i'm so excited... i jump around the room when i think about it... hehe... yey yey yey

----------


## Alisha

> hey, not in a horrible way but her husband is kinda ugly aint he? i realy dont mean to b horrible or shallow but she can do way better than him!


He's not my cup of tea either but as they say 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder'. She must really love him and visa versa but yes, he is lucky to have her but as long as they are both happy then that's all that matters.  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> I USE CAP LOCKS ALL THE TIME ON ALL THE THREADS THAT I POST TO AND NOT ONLY THIS THREAD OTHER ONES AND NO ONE HAS SAID TO ME THAT U KNW WHY DO U USE CAP LOCKS? YEH BUT LIKE I SAID IF I WAS ANGRY I WOULD HAVE SAID IT TO U BLATENLY LOOK IM ANGRY BUT I DIDNT SAY THAT. LOOK I HAVE WRITTEN ALL THIS IN CAP LOCKS AND I DONT EVEN REALISE BECAUSE TO ME IT DOESNT REALLY MAKE A DIFFERENCE SOMETIMES I DONT REMEBER ITS NOT REALLY A BIG DEAL. I JUST WRITE IN CAP LOCKS AND IT DOESNT MEAN IM ANGRY IM JUST USED TO WRITING IN CAP LOCKS.


Yes, I know that now, but back then I didn't and surely you could understand why I and others would think that you were shouting because it wasn't clarified back then. However as you've cleared it up, I know now so when/if you use caps again I'll know that you're not shouting. It's up to you if you want to use it but personally I find it a bit difficult to read as I'm used to reading it off caps, but what ever works for you yeah  :Smile: 

Anyway, no harm done. Lets get back on topic yeah! Shannis is on it's way back -yeah!!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## AleX liddell

> Only 5... just 5... episodes to go... that's 8 days... yey yey yey... i'm so excited... i jump around the room when i think about it... hehe... yey yey yey


 So do i!!! its sooo exciting!!!!  :Cheer:   Come on hurry up!!!! i cant wait much longer!!!!  :Lol:    Hooray  :Cheer:   :Bow:   :Rotfl:   :Love:   :Clap:   xx

----------


## AleX liddell

does anyone else think that letitia really suits her hair the way it is now??? she has changed it has'nt she???Because i was looking in all the mags and her hair looks wayyy nicer than it used to be!!! Thats my impression anyway!!!!

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

oh my word! their return is so close and i am getting so excited! i really cant wait. i just got inside soap and it has a few pictures of them returning and walking into the vic... and  has a interview with nigel and letitia (yes both together!)

yey im just so excited! i no im not in your wee conversation! but i just had to talk about it to someone!

----------


## di marco

> oh my word! their return is so close and i am getting so excited! i really cant wait. i just got inside soap and it has a few pictures of them returning and walking into the vic... and  has a interview with nigel and letitia (yes both together!)
> 
> yey im just so excited! i no im not in your wee conversation! but i just had to talk about it to someone!


you can be in the conversation if you want to. and i bought inside soap too, and agree about the pics and the interview. and i cant wait either, just over a week yay!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Alisha

Anyone can be in the conversation  :Cheer:  

I've been waiting for this since Dcenmber 25th 2004!

About time. To think at Christmas, we thought it was the last we'd seen from our favourate pair. Just goes to show what a little faith can do and I never lost the shannis faith, even when people told me to get over it and that it was never gonna happen!

They're on thier way back and I can't wait!  :Cheer:

----------


## angelblue

Shame we will only see them walkin and then we will have to wait till monday until it all kicks off    :Lol:

----------


## AleX liddell

yeh,I will not be able to wait until monday,the suspence will be killing me!!!

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

i just cant wait to see zoes face  :Big Grin:  (not a zoe fan *AT ALL!!)* this is gonna be so good! i dont no how iv lasted from december 25th with out shannis! but i have been watching my video tapes that i taped like 'that night' and ' dennis declares his love for sharon' (february) :Cheer:   :Smile:   :Bow:   :Readtherules:  

does anyone else have any soap magazine with shannis in it??

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

i just cant wait to see zoes face (not a zoe fan AT ALL!!) this is gonna be so good! i dont no how iv lasted from december 25th with out shannis! but i have been watching my video tapes that i taped like 'that night' and ' dennis declares his love for sharon' (february)

does anyone else have any soap magazine with shannis is it??

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

sorry about posting that last one twice! im not so good in the computer! oo just noticed nearly on the 100th page! !

----------


## kirsty_g

> i just cant wait to see zoes face (not a zoe fan AT ALL!!) this is gonna be so good! i dont no how iv lasted from december 25th with out shannis! but i have been watching my video tapes that i taped like 'that night' and ' dennis declares his love for sharon' (february)
> 
> does anyone else have any soap magazine with shannis is it??


i agree with that and inside soap has 2 pages of shannis

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

i love the banner kirsty g!

----------


## Alisha

I bought like 8 mags. I know....I went really overboard. I always do when it comes to them.  :Lol:  but it was worth it became they occupied my time and it's something I find really interesting.  :Smile:  

I can't believe we have almost reached a 100 pages! Shocking!

----------


## angelblue

Hey can someone please tell me does zoe try and get back with dennis because in the interviews it said something like now that dennis is back she may think their is a chance and that she may have seconds thought about leaving or something like that if i am not wrong  sorry if i am 

I think sharon and dennis may feel sorry for her   :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

> Hey can someone please tell me does zoe try and get back with dennis because in the interviews it said something like now that dennis is back she may think their is a chance and that she may have seconds thought about leaving or something like that if i am not wrong  sorry if i am 
> 
> I think sharon and dennis may feel sorry for her


Nah it doesn't say that. Thatâs what one of the interviews suggested and he told them that 'she would be a fool too' or something along those lines.

Zoe doesn't want to get back with him. She just wants to leave before everyone finds out  :Smile:  

I think you're right on the last bit, especially Dennis, not that I feel sorry for her. I suppose you can see why he would feel that way. He knows what it's like to be under Den's manipulation and he wasn't a saint in the whole saga either. 

However I for one wonât be sending out the violins for her.

----------


## angelblue

I wont be feeling sorry for either den might of maniplated her but she knew what she was doing.What she did at christmas taking pleasure in some one elses pain 

I dont think it feeling sorry for her i know i said that but i think it more they can relate or understand her after them being under the influence of him as well   :Lol:

----------


## chocolate

> I wont be feeling sorry for either den might of maniplated her but she knew what she was doing.What she did at christmas taking pleasure in some one elses pain 
> 
> I dont think it feeling sorry for her i know i said that but i think it more they can relate or understand her after them being under the influence of him as well



i wouldnt also feel sorry for zoe for the same reasons that you have said.. i used to like her but after what she did and she knew about sharon and dennis beforehand...

----------


## alia4u2nv

i appreciate it thanks.  :Smile:  





> ok. and once again ill apologise to you     one other thing, and im doing this to be friendly, youre not allowed to use text speak on the boards, just letting you know as i dont want you to be given a warning or anything

----------


## alia4u2nv

hey ppl apparently kat and sharon had a tiff on eastenders sets u knw? if u ppl want i can upload the story for u?

----------


## alia4u2nv

cant wait until shannis are reunited.

----------


## Bad Wolf

> hey *ppl* apparently kat and sharon had a* tiff* on eastenders sets *u* *knw*? if *u ppl* want i can upload the story for* u*?


hi, can you watch your text speak please?  it makes it difficult to read your posts

this was dismissed to day as false on this morning by Sharon Marshall, who had three different sources

cheers Rach

----------


## stapler

> hey ppl apparently kat and sharon had a tiff on eastenders sets u knw? if u ppl want i can upload the story for u?


It's been settled on another thread that we shouldn't believe that story, having said that yes please. Hehe.

----------


## alia4u2nv

if it was dismissed as false then why is everyone saying its true and as a result of this kat who jessie wallace plays is going to a problem for sharon and dennis??????????

----------


## Bad Wolf

no she wont, no one is bigger than the show

----------


## Treacle

> if it was dismissed as false then why is everyone saying its true and as a result of this kat who jessie wallace plays is going to a problem for sharon and dennis??????????


It's not true and Letitia is very upset in regards to the rumours. Please refrain from using text speak on the board and also try to write in full english which is the main language on the board. Thankyou very much.
Failure to adhere to any of the rules we have in place for the benefit of the community here at SoapBoards is taken seriously.

----------


## Alisha

> if it was dismissed as false then why is everyone saying its true and as a result of this kat who jessie wallace plays is going to a problem for sharon and dennis??????????


This was in the paper and we know what the press can be like. People made their own judgements on how the saw it -thatâs the press for you. They are there to exploit certain people and manipulate the readers in the process. It doesn't necessarily make it true. However Sharon Marshall said today that it was untrue -she got this from three different sources and Letitia was very upset with the rumours.  :Smile:  I don't think Kat will have a role in their forthcoming storylines. Just tabloid jargon as usual.

Anyway, seen the latest press office spoilers? Looks like Sharon wants to stay. I donât think Dennis will need much persuasion. After some initial resistance, I'm guessing that he wonât stay set against it for too long. He loves Sharon so as long as heâs with her then thatâs all the matters. Plus Den is no longer around so it will be so much easier for them.  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

how mad it that??? two murderers under one roof!!!!

----------


## alia4u2nv

what are you talking about?





> no she wont, no one is bigger than the show

----------


## Treacle

LOL. I heard they stay with Pauline at first though. Mind you that's where the dog shaped doorstop is too.

----------


## alia4u2nv

can anyone tell me where i can get really nice dennis and sharon pictures i cant find any?

----------


## Treacle

> can anyone tell me where i can get really nice dennis and sharon pictures i cant find any?


Try google but check the copyright first.

----------


## alia4u2nv

but then how come when they showed it in a magazine it showed dennis and sharon sitting in their house u knw where they all lived in as a family? and pauline was dead against them before wasnt she?




> LOL. I heard they stay with Pauline at first though. Mind you that's where the dog shaped doorstop is too.

----------


## Alisha

> how mad it that??? two murderers under one roof!!!!


Oh yeah!

My guess is that when Dennis finds out about Den (although he will be angry) he will sympathise with Chrissie and have some understanding of her predicament. If anyone knows what she is going though it's him as he murdered someone in cold blood. Dennis is not Chrissie's main issue here, it's Sharon and although Sharon and Den parted on bad terms it doesn't cancel out what they meant to each other. Chrissie knows this and that why having her around is going to eat away at her conscience.

Itâs going to get really interesting!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

> what are you talking about?


one actress will have no impact on a show, it doesn't matter who you are the producers have ultimate control over who leaves, jessie wallace will not dictate who stays and leaves ee

----------


## Alisha

> but then how come when they showed it in a magazine it showed dennis and sharon sitting in their house u knw where they all lived in as a family? and pauline was dead against them before wasnt she?


They defiantly live at Paulineâs for at least the first week. This has been confirmed by the latest mags. Youâre right Pauline is against them but she lovers Sharon. She has known her since childhood and I suppose she will put her feelings aside if it means putting a roof over her head. Dennis just comes with the package.

We are on our 100th page!  :Cheer:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> They defiantly live at Paulineâs for at least the first week. This has been confirmed by the latest mags. Youâre right Pauline is against them but she lovers Sharon. She has known her since childhood and I suppose she will put her feelings aside if it means putting a roof over her head. Dennis just comes with the package.
> 
> We are on our 100th page!


yes finally we are on are shannis 100 page

yeh they are leaving with pauline that be good

----------


## ness345

If anyone hasn't seen the picture from the magazines of Dennis and Sharon, e-mail me and I'll send it to you.

Edit: Please see the board rules in regards to posting your contact details. In short - It is NOT allowed under ANY circumstances. Repeat offenders will be banned from the site. This is for the safety of all our members which is of the upmost importance to us.

----------


## Layne

100 Pages of Shannis Chat!!!  :Cheer:  
I feel sorry for anyone that joins and has to read this!!! They'll be here all night!!!

Do you think The duf duf's will be on Sharon and dennis, so will we see who they are looking at?
Layne
x x x

----------


## angelblue

Yes i think it will be on them they either looking at zoe or chrissie   :Cheer: 

Well done on the 100th page guys   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## alia4u2nv

it shows you how popular sharon and dennis really are??????????????

----------


## Alisha

> Do you think The duf duf's will be on Sharon and dennis, so will we see who they are looking at?
> Layne
> x x x


Yeah I think Fridays episode will end with them coming at the end and then the duff duff  :Cheer:

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh i heard that is well that zoe sees them on friday and apparently it finishes. but i dont think that is gonna happen oh well we will just have to wait until friday.

----------


## di marco

wow over 100 pages of shannis!  :Smile: 
and i do think that the dun duns will come on when sharon and dennis enter

----------


## i_luv_dennis

shannis stays at the vic. 

after talking to Sharon, Pauline realises that Sharon doesnât want to leave Walford and tells her to let Dennis know about her feelings. 


Elsewhere, Chrissie tells Sharon that everything was fine until she returned. Realising that something isnât quite right, Sharon opens a bottle of wine and tries to get Chrissie to open up, but Chrissie remains cagey.

----------


## di marco

> shannis stays at the vic.


yeh i think they stay at paulines for a few days then they go to the vic

----------


## ness345

> shannis stays at the vic. 
> 
> after talking to Sharon, Pauline realises that Sharon doesnât want to leave Walford and tells her to let Dennis know about her feelings. 
> 
> 
> Elsewhere, Chrissie tells Sharon that everything was fine until she returned. Realising that something isnât quite right, Sharon opens a bottle of wine and tries to get Chrissie to open up, but Chrissie remains cagey.


where did you get this from?

----------


## di marco

> where did you get this from?


theyre the press office spoilers

----------


## ness345

lookey lookey what i found on digitalspy;


Monday 27th



> Sharon and Dennis are staying in the Vic and are happy that Zoe has gone. However, Dennis gives it two weeks and then they will leave Walfordâ¦


Tuesday 28th



> Elsewhere, Kat continues to harass Chrissie. Chrissie tells Sam that Kat knows about Den.


Thursday 30th



> Elsewhere, Chrissie tells Sharon that everything was fine until she returned. Realising that something isnât quite right, Sharon opens a bottle of wine and tries to get Chrissie to open up, but Chrissie remains cagey.


Friday 1st



> Elsewhere, after talking to Sharon, Pauline realises that Sharon doesnât want to leave Walford and tells her to let Dennis know about her feelings.


Click here to see for youself! 

Sharon should realise that Dennis would do anything for her   :Wub:  ! Also, sounds like Zoe's gone!   :Cheer:  YAY!

----------


## mis c

it says in like every single mag that they're cummin bck on fri the 17th wen zoe is leaving. YAY!!!!!!  :Cheer:  It says that they come back TOGETHER lookin for den..........

----------


## ness345

yeah, but aparantly zoe doesn't actually leave till the following week

----------


## di marco

> it says in  sum mags they're cummin bck on fri the 17th wen zoe is leaving. YAY!!!!!!


yep thats true, only a week, cant wait!   :Big Grin:  
(ps. welcome to the boards, and just a friendly word of advice, text talk is banned on here)

----------


## Alisha

Yeah, they do defiantly stay at the Vic after a short stop at Paulines. I didn't think that Dennis could hack it there that long anyway  :Lol:  

I really am looking forward to seeing them both and their fantastic chemistry again, which made me such a fan in the first place. Bring it on!

----------


## di marco

> yeah, but aparantly zoe doesn't actually leave till the following week


its zoes leaving party on the 17th but she leaves the next week which is all the same day

----------


## Alisha

> yeah, but aparantly zoe doesn't actually leave till the following week


Yeah, Im thinking that she leaves on Friday 24th because by the following Monday, she has already gone.

----------


## di marco

> Yeah, they do defiantly stay at the Vic after a short stop at Paulines. I didn't think that Dennis could hack it there that long anyway


i dont think hed be able to stay there for too long either! it surprised me a bit that he was staying there in the first place when i read it!   :Smile:

----------


## mis c

> yeah, but aparantly zoe doesn't actually leave till the following week



how u know?
pls.......

----------


## ness345

Awwww, the things he'll do for Sharon!

----------


## Alisha

> i dont think hed be able to stay there for too long either! it surprised me a bit that he was staying there in the first place when i read it!


It's because he loves Sharon  :Wub:  and she insisted but I don't think she'll be able to tolerate their bickering so she and Dennis move into the Vic  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ness345

> how u know?
> pls.......


Coz i read the spoilers and she's in them until friday the 24th

----------


## mis c

> yep thats true, only a week, cant wait!   
> (ps. welcome to the boards, and just a friendly word of advice, text talk is banned on here)


oh, ok thanks for that!

----------


## Alisha

> how u know?
> pls.......


I think it's because she is still in the spoilers for the following week

----------


## ness345

read them yourself by clicking on this link

----------


## Alisha

I just want to say welcome to the latest shannis fans

We have had quite a few this week  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> oh, ok thanks for that!


thats alright   :Smile:

----------


## alia4u2nv

cant wiat until shannis returns well excited. but to sharon and dennis live in the vic and if so how? would chrisse jepordise her cover????????/

----------


## Alisha

> cant wiat until shannis returns well excited. but to sharon and dennis live in the vic and if so how? would chrisse jepordise her cover????????/


I don't think Chrissie will want them there. She really is fond of them but like you said she will be worried abut them finding out and the guilt will get too much for her. However technically the Vic is still in Den's name because as far as everyone else is concerned, he is still alive. Sharon and Dennis are his children therefore have a moral and a legal right to live there. Plus I don't think Chrissie will turn down Sharon if she pleaded with her. I can imagine that things are to get a little unbearable at Fowler residence for them to up and leave the following week (day)  :Thumbsup:

----------


## alia4u2nv

dennis and sharon look really nice when they enter the vic together dont you think? sharon looks really pretty.

----------


## Alisha

> dennis and sharon look really nice when they enter the vic together dont you think? sharon looks really pretty.


Yeah they do. I love how they've done her hair and it's nice to see her in a bit of colour too.  :Smile:

----------


## alia4u2nv

finally the hottest couple are back in wlaford dont you think?

----------


## Emmak2005

Do the mods ever sleep everytime I try and post something, or a thread it gets closed. See my closed thread and see if you can see where abouts it is on this board. Anyway, as we all know Sharon & Dennis come back just in time to walk into Zoe's leaving party.

----------


## alia4u2nv

where do sharon and dennis sleep in pauline's house? i mean there is pauline, martin and sonia where do sharon and dennis sleep on the sofa?

----------


## angelblue

Yeah but usually if you want to talk about sharon and dennis you put in this thread so people dont clutter the boards up with lots of the same message

The topic you put a thread an about was discussed about 2 weeks it is old news everyone knows about it and should be either on this thread or on the next pages babes hope that helps   :Lol:

----------


## alia4u2nv

hey people i cant get any pictures of sharon and dennis and the ones i can get i cant upload why is that?

----------


## di marco

> where do sharon and dennis sleep in pauline's house? i mean there is pauline, martin and sonia where do sharon and dennis sleep on the sofa?


they could sleep in dereks old room

----------


## di marco

> cant wiat until shannis returns well excited. but to sharon and dennis live in the vic and if so how? would chrisse jepordise her cover????????/





> I don't think Chrissie will want them there. She really is fond of them but like you said she will be worried abut them finding out and the guilt will get too much for her. However technically the Vic is still in Den's name because as far as everyone else is concerned, he is still alive. Sharon and Dennis are his children therefore have a moral and a legal right to live there. Plus I don't think Chrissie will turn down Sharon if she pleaded with her. I can imagine that things are to get a little unbearable at Fowler residence for them to up and leave the following week (day)


i agree alisha. also if she refused to let them stay in the vic then it would look a bit suspicious wouldnt it. surely sharon and dennis would start to wonder and ask questions if chrissie didnt let them stay there so its prob easier for her if she lets them stay

----------


## Alisha

> i agree alisha. also if she refused to let them stay in the vic then it would look a bit suspicious wouldnt it. surely sharon and dennis would start to wonder and ask questions if chrissie didnt let them stay there so its prob easier for her if she lets them stay


Yeah plus at this point she doesn't know that they are staying long term. She just thinks that its just a short stay and they'll go soon. When really Sharon is contemplateing whether to stay or go. Can't wait to see her face when Sharon and Dennis tell her that she and Dennis are staying in Walfrod permanantly.

----------


## di marco

> Can't wait to see her face when Sharon and Dennis tell her that she and Dennis are staying in Walfrod permanantly.


i know, she will look so worried that they might find out something!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

Good look shannis on friday

----------


## Bryan

i know its says its a passing visit but will they be going again soonish?

i know both return cus of their contracts but do they leave for a bit in the coming months?

i really hope not,

bondboffin

----------


## Joanne

TV mag today says they have been living and working in America. Dennis has been to prison so wouldn't get a visa to live or work in America - quite possible he  wouldn't be allowed entry at all, bad writing or am i just being too picky!

----------


## angelblue

Yeah i read it to it sound really good   :Cheer:

----------


## Rach33

He's be allowed entry just not a visa for long-term stay or the chance of work remember he won't have been in America long as in Feburary Sharon hadn't a clue where he was so there is four months between Feb and June

----------


## alia4u2nv

we will only get a glimpse of them on fridays episode? one thing what does chrisse do when they tell her they want to stay permanantely? i cant wait to see the look on her face.

----------


## Treacle

> He's be allowed entry just not a visa for long-term stay or the chance of work remember he won't have been in America long as in Feburary Sharon hadn't a clue where he was so there is four months between Feb and June


He wouldn't have been allowed in. Well even if he is he's been there a long time and it says in the magazine they've been working.

----------


## Joanne

Bad writing then. It's when they make obvious mistakes like this that the criticism comes but when they're this sloppy they deserve it.

----------


## Jade

You can still get in, when we went in January someone we were with had a conviction for posession of a wepon in a public place (not his fault, he was walking down the road with a hocky stick) but didnt have any problems

----------


## di marco

> He wouldn't have been allowed in. Well even if he is he's been there a long time and it says in the magazine they've been working.


maybe they meant that sharon was working? and dennis was just living there with her?

----------


## di marco

> i know its says its a passing visit but will they be going again soonish?
> 
> i know both return cus of their contracts but do they leave for a bit in the coming months?
> 
> i really hope not,
> 
> bondboffin


no theyre not leaving. to start with, when they arrive, they only intend for it to be a quick visit but then they decide to stay

----------


## Jade

> maybe they meant that sharon was working? and dennis was just living there with her?


Its also quite easy to get cash in hand work in the states, so maybe he was working behind a bar or something??

----------


## di marco

> Its also quite easy to get cash in hand work in the states, so maybe he was working behind a bar or something??


maybe, i dont really know much about how these jobs work over in america so that could be how hes working

----------


## alia4u2nv

people when sharon returns to the vic does she work there or not?

----------


## stapler

Never really though about that one before... maybe she goes to Scarlet.

----------


## Jade

> people when sharon returns to the vic does she work there or not?


I dont think she would

----------


## Rach33

Just remember Dennis has the Bookies off Andy that will give um some cash

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh never really thought about that?

----------


## emma_strange

Just wondeirng, I was reading the episode synopsis' on digitalspy and one says that Dennis gives being in Walford 2 weeks before they leave. Are they back for good or just a few weeks

----------


## angelblue

No he says that but then when pauline has a chat with sharon she realises sharon wants to stay in walford and pauline tell her to dennis that she wants to stay in walford obviously they stay in the end   :Cheer:

----------


## Angeldelight

> Just wondeirng, I was reading the episode synopsis' on digitalspy and one says that Dennis gives being in Walford 2 weeks before they leave. Are they back for good or just a few weeks


They only intend to be back for 2 weeks... but Sharon realises she doesn't want to leave and will have to talk to Dennis... but we all know they stay as Nigel and Letita have signed a 12 month contract... yey yey yey   :Cheer:   :Wub:   :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

i cant wait , at least we only have to wait until friday

----------


## Bad Wolf

cant wait until nigel harman comes back.....it will make ee so much more watchable

----------


## Layne

> cant wait until nigel harman comes back.....it will make ee so much more watchable


Totally agree babes!!!   :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> cant wait until nigel harman comes back.....it will make ee so much more watchable


totally 100% agree!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

we are so fickle!!!

----------


## di marco

> we are so fickle!!!


so...........................................

----------


## Bad Wolf

> so...........................................


i'm not saying its a bad thing! :Rotfl:  
just ee viewfing figures will go up again!

----------


## stapler

Yeah, hopefully our viewing will secure his job unlike the mass axing of, what 14 was it?

----------


## Bryan

i wanna see shannis in walford until they are jim and dot's age

wud be brill'

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> i wanna see shannis in walford until they are jim and dot's age
> 
> wud be brill'
> 
> bondboffin


yep that would be great   :Smile:

----------


## alia4u2nv

i agree it would be so cute.




> yep that would be great

----------


## alia4u2nv

one question if dennis owns the bookies now why cant him and sharon get their own place? actually does he even know it is his? if not when will he find out?

----------


## di marco

> one question if dennis owns the bookies now why cant him and sharon get their own place? actually does he even know it is his? if not when will he find out?


no i dont think he knows yet that the bookies is his, but im sure he will find out soon

----------


## stapler

Yes, Pat was pretty determined to get hold of him the first few weeks after Andy's death, I wonder if he'll work there or sell it on... hehe, he could be Pat's boss.

----------


## Bad Wolf

> one question if dennis owns the bookies now why cant him and sharon get their own place? actually does he even know it is his? if not when will he find out?


can you please remove the web address from your signature?  cheers

rach

----------


## alia4u2nv

i am trying i cant do it? sorry

----------


## Bad Wolf

the photo is ok, but we dont like links even if it is to the ee news-letter!

----------


## stapler

> i am trying i cant do it? sorry


You need to upload your pictures via imageshack then it will enter the text for forums and format it.

----------


## alia4u2nv

i am trying i swear give me about 10 minutes im really trying it wont let me.

----------


## Bad Wolf

take yout time, i'm not trying to be mean xxxx

----------


## alia4u2nv

no its not that i just cant display my pictures, i dunno why?

----------


## Bad Wolf

hmmm???? if you ask about in the banners bit someone should be able to help you make one or even (if you ask nicely) make one for you, i'm rubbish with stuff like this, GhostRider kindly did my avatar for me (i didnt know what one was?!?)

----------


## Layne

Go on to |Image shack, and Host the picture you want (click browse, pick the pictures then click host at the bottom)
Then copy and pastes the Hotlink for forums Address thing and pastes it into your signature box thing?


layne
x x x

----------


## alia4u2nv

it wont work?

----------


## Layne

> it wont work?


did ya host it?

----------


## alia4u2nv

u know what forget it. thanks for your help people but i dont know why mine just wont work. it works on my other webpages just not this one oh well.

----------


## stapler

We could try for you?

(Lol, the second I first posted this your pic finally came up, sorry)

----------


## Bad Wolf

> u know what forget it. thanks for your help people but i dont know why mine just wont work. it works on my other webpages just not this one oh well.


its working now?

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh. finally got it. listen people i got to go thanks agaiin for your help bye.

----------


## stapler

:Smile:

----------


## di marco

> yeh. finally got it. listen people i got to go thanks agaiin for your help bye.


i think you may need to make the pics a bit smaller

----------


## alia4u2nv

why are they too big?

----------


## di marco

> why are they too big?


its just cos they make your sig really long and also you may want to put them next to each other as youre not allowed to stack pics

----------


## alia4u2nv

okay thanks.

----------


## alia4u2nv

it wont work like that what shall i do?

----------


## di marco

> it wont work like that what shall i do?


erm i dunno, youll have to ask ghostrider, he will prob be able to do something about it

----------


## alia4u2nv

thank you.

----------


## alia4u2nv

so how long u been on this thread?

----------


## di marco

> so how long u been on this thread?


how long i been on the thread? soz dont understand (im blonde see, bear with me!!!)

----------


## alia4u2nv

dont matter.

----------


## alia4u2nv

i was just making conversation thats all

----------


## di marco

> i was just making conversation thats all


oh ok. so what did you mean?

----------


## alia4u2nv

i just meant that how long have u been on this thread?

----------


## di marco

> i just meant that how long have u been on this thread?


what today?

----------


## alia4u2nv

no when you first came on?

----------


## alia4u2nv

When one door closes another opens, but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we don't see the one which has opened

where did you get this from?

----------


## alia4u2nv

have you gone?

----------


## di marco

> no when you first came on?


erm well i first registered on the boards near the end of feb, you?

----------


## di marco

> When one door closes another opens, but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we don't see the one which has opened
> 
> where did you get this from?


this may sound silly but at school we had homework diaries that had quotes in and it was in there, it was said by some famous person, cant remember who at the mo but ill try and find out for you

----------


## alia4u2nv

me just now in june.

----------


## alia4u2nv

no you dont have to i just think it sounds really nice thats why i was asking. i thought you write it yourself. thanks anyway




> this may sound silly but at school we had homework diaries that had quotes in and it was in there, it was said by some famous person, cant remember who at the mo but ill try and find out for you

----------


## di marco

> no you dont have to i just think it sounds really nice thats why i was asking. i thought you write it yourself. thanks anyway


no not that one, but me and my sis have written some ourselves

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh thats nice you just made them up.

----------


## alia4u2nv

cant wait until dennis comes back man he is fit. like sharon is well though she is a brilliant actress.

----------


## di marco

> cant wait until dennis comes back man he is fit. like sharon is well though she is a brilliant actress.


yep cant wait to they come back either, dennis is well fit!   :Big Grin:

----------


## alia4u2nv

listen marco nice chatting to you. i gotta go now bye.

----------


## di marco

> listen marco nice chatting to you. i gotta go now bye.


see ya

----------


## alia4u2nv

who are u telling i fancy him bad. if i saw him on a rainy day i would never let him go. anyways bye chat to you later take care.

----------


## Alisha

Don't mean to sound like a meanie but can we please get back on topic.  :Thumbsup:  

Well 5 days and they are back!!!

Excited? I am. I've been wating for this for ages and now its only days away. I need to stock up on vids.  :Cheer:  

I'm glad they are finally a proper couple now. I hope Sharon and Dennis are on of the few couples who make it and have more laughter than tears.  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

FOUR episodes to go... just FOUR episodes... yey yey yey... FOUR episodes to go...  :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> Don't mean to sound like a meanie but can we please get back on topic.  
> 
> Well 5 days and they are back!!!
> 
> Excited? I am. I've been wating for this for ages and now its only days away. I need to stock up on vids.  
> 
> I'm glad they are finally a proper couple now. I hope Sharon and Dennis are on of the few couples who make it and have more laughter than tears.


im sooooooooooo excited i cant wait! i want them to stay happy together too, id like them to be like dot and jim when they get older   :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

i can imagine them as Dot and Jim... yey yey yey... together forever

----------


## alia4u2nv

i think they would look so cute together as dot and jim. i mean they are just so perfect for each other. i really hope they stay together this time. they are just made for each other dont you think? cant wait until the wedding. why does phil want to destroy their wedding? i thought he cared about sharon? or is it the fact that he is still in love with her?

----------


## alia4u2nv

shannis forever.

----------


## Rach33

We love Shannis it's the best we hate Zoe she's a pest

----------


## alia4u2nv

nice

----------


## Rach33

thanks he he

----------


## alia4u2nv

poor zoe i feel sorry for her. but then i hate her for what she put shannis through.

----------


## Rach33

I tried to feel sorry for her once but I ended up laughing at her does that make me sound mean

----------


## Bryan

i'd love this to happen:

chrissie and sharon has an argument... 

sharon storms out

sharon returns with dennis after a night out

chrissie goes down to the cellar to talk to den

sharon goes to get a bottle of plonk from the cellar for her and dennis

she hears it all

fight! fight! fight!

chrissie manages to talk sharon round, explains why it happened, makes sharon sympathise with her and think that it was right, makes her think that she hates den, and then threatens that her and sam will frame it on her

sharon dont tell the police

and when dennis finally finds out the truth could he cope with the decipt?

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> We love Shannis it's the best we hate Zoe she's a pest


hehe!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> I tried to feel sorry for her once but I ended up laughing at her does that make me sound mean


nope it dont, exactly how i feel, even if i try i cant feel sorry for her

----------


## Angeldelight

> We love Shannis it's the best we hate Zoe she's a pest


i couldn't have put it better my self... FOUR episodes.... just FOUR episodes... which equeals FIVE days... :squeek: yey yey yey... WELCOME BACK Shaorn and Dennis... TAXI for Zoe Slater...

----------


## littlemo

> i think they would look so cute together as dot and jim. i mean they are just so perfect for each other. i really hope they stay together this time. they are just made for each other dont you think? cant wait until the wedding. why does phil want to destroy their wedding? i thought he cared about sharon? or is it the fact that he is still in love with her?


I think Phil still has strong feelings for Sharon. Even after everything that happened with Den, one of the first things he asked Billy when he got back was if Sharon was still around. Phil knows that whatever Den did it had nothing to do with Sharon, I do think he trusts her and has great admiration for her. Probably more than he does for Kate. 

I don't know if it's love. I think he's loved her in the past, many times, but he accepted that things weren't going to work out. When she started dating Tom, he wasn't affected by that at all, infact he helped her tell him about her infertility. He was a good friend to her, when she didn't have anyone. 

Perhaps Dennis and Sharon would annoy him because Dennis has already had an affair with Kate when they were married, and now it looks like he's messing up all the lives that he cares about. To get one over on him.   Maybe he fears for Sharon's safety. But I do think there would be more to it than that. I know that Dennis would never hurt Sharon and I'm sure Phil would know that in his heart of hearts. I don't know if Phil would be calculated in breaking Dennis and Sharon up, or if it's to do with feelings, who knows?!

----------


## stapler

I don't actually think it's to do with Sharon at all... I mean she was determined to seperate him from Lousie, wasn't she? 'Two sad spinsters having a go' was his response to Lisa and Sharon's friendship. I think it is just to rub Dennis up the wrong way, the whole Mitchell/Watts feud coming to light again. I think he could have a lot of fun with Dennis, especially when he's paired up with Grant, like when Minty was a bit of a bad boy. They revelled in his pain when those thugs beat him up, he enjoyed the fact that Den could never really bond with his son... you know?

----------


## alia4u2nv

no it makes you normal.





> I tried to feel sorry for her once but I ended up laughing at her does that make me sound mean

----------


## alia4u2nv

thanks.






> I think Phil still has strong feelings for Sharon. Even after everything that happened with Den, one of the first things he asked Billy when he got back was if Sharon was still around. Phil knows that whatever Den did it had nothing to do with Sharon, I do think he trusts her and has great admiration for her. Probably more than he does for Kate. 
> 
> I don't know if it's love. I think he's loved her in the past, many times, but he accepted that things weren't going to work out. When she started dating Tom, he wasn't affected by that at all, infact he helped her tell him about her infertility. He was a good friend to her, when she didn't have anyone. 
> 
> Perhaps Dennis and Sharon would annoy him because Dennis has already had an affair with Kate when they were married, and now it looks like he's messing up all the lives that he cares about. To get one over on him.   Maybe he fears for Sharon's safety. But I do think there would be more to it than that. I know that Dennis would never hurt Sharon and I'm sure Phil would know that in his heart of hearts. I don't know if Phil would be calculated in breaking Dennis and Sharon up, or if it's to do with feelings, who knows?!

----------


## alia4u2nv

people i cannot wait for shannis to come back i am well excited, its finally happening.

----------


## alia4u2nv

i really want sharon to find out about chrissie and expose her and then sharon and dennis can stay in the queen vic.

----------


## hayzie

> Anyone can be in the conversation  
> 
> I've been waiting for this since Dcenmber 25th 2004!
> 
> About time. To think at Christmas, we thought it was the last we'd seen from our favourate pair. Just goes to show what a little faith can do and I never lost the shannis faith, even when people told me to get over it and that it was never gonna happen!
> 
> They're on thier way back and I can't wait!


omg! same ere! i thought we had seen the last of them on xmas but now theyre comin back yay! ive been waitin for this day for ages now! wooo!  :Cheer:

----------


## alia4u2nv

are they both gonna stay permanantely now?

----------


## di marco

> are they both gonna stay permanantely now?


well for a year at least

----------


## alia4u2nv

thats good. they are the only thing i like about eastenders.

----------


## Cindy

Can't wait for the big return on Friday!!!!!!!!!!!

EE is getting back to it's stride now.    :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## alia4u2nv

i know i am so exicted to see them back in walford where the belong.

----------


## alia4u2nv

seen a picture of sharon and dennis when they come back they look so cute together. sharon's hair looks really nice and dennis looks as fit as usual.

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

yeah when i forst saw the picture of sharon and dennis coming into the vic on zoes leaving party the first thing i thought wow shraons hair is really nice! and weirdly dennis looking really fit was the 2nd! strange! lol

----------


## littlemo

> I don't actually think it's to do with Sharon at all... I mean she was determined to seperate him from Lousie, wasn't she? 'Two sad spinsters having a go' was his response to Lisa and Sharon's friendship. I think it is just to rub Dennis up the wrong way, the whole Mitchell/Watts feud coming to light again. I think he could have a lot of fun with Dennis, especially when he's paired up with Grant, like when Minty was a bit of a bad boy. They revelled in his pain when those thugs beat him up, he enjoyed the fact that Den could never really bond with his son... you know?


I think some of what your saying is true, that Phil would want to get revenge on Dennis, but I also think Phil has always had a soft spot for Sharon. I don't think Phil believes that Sharon is in the same league as Lisa, he admires Sharon because she can stand up for herself, he knows that she is strong, he sees Lisa as weak and pathetic. When Sharon feuds against him, I don't think he sees it as personal. He knows how important family is, and how much it means to Sharon. 

I definetely think it's going to be great! when Grant and Phil turn up on the square. Do you think Dennis has a cat in hells chance of winning against them? I think as far as Sharon's concerned, yes. But I'm not sure about anything else. It's going to be brilliant! I'm sure Dennis will give it his best shot.

----------


## stapler

> I think some of what your saying is true, that Phil would want to get revenge on Dennis, but I also think Phil has always had a soft spot for Sharon. I don't think Phil believes that Sharon is in the same league as Lisa, he admires Sharon because she can stand up for herself, he knows that she is strong, he sees Lisa as weak and pathetic. When Sharon feuds against him, I don't think he sees it as personal. He knows how important family is, and how much it means to Sharon. 
> 
> I definetely think it's going to be great! when Grant and Phil turn up on the square. Do you think Dennis has a cat in hells chance of winning against them? I think as far as Sharon's concerned, yes. But I'm not sure about anything else. It's going to be brilliant! I'm sure Dennis will give it his best shot.


Poor Dennis, I'm sensing another hospital trip in the up and coming months for him lol.

----------


## littlemo

> Poor Dennis, I'm sensing another hospital trip in the up and coming months for him lol.


I think so! I hope Dennis doesn't get into too much trouble though, Phil and Grant are tough customers. I really want Dennis and Sharon to be happy and she won't be impressed if he decides to put their happiness in jeopardy to preceed in some petty row. I think their relationship is more important to her than anything, and I think Dennis thinks that way too. I don't think he would want to revisit his past, the world of gangsters and guns are hopefully far behind him. Mind you can't put anything past a bad boy can you?! lol.

----------


## Rach33

Dennis needs to have a good fight I love it when he does mean and moody I don't want it be anything serious 

OH I know Jake and Dennis fight after Dennis finds out he likes Chrissie oh my god too fit men fighting phwoar

----------


## littlemo

> Dennis needs to have a good fight I love it when he does mean and moody I don't want it be anything serious 
> 
> OH I know Jake and Dennis fight after Dennis finds out he likes Chrissie oh my god too fit men fighting phwoar


Why would Dennis be upset that Jake likes Chrissie? Chrissie is perfectly capable of looking after herself and Den's gone. I don't understand why it would bother him. Any ideas?

----------


## Rach33

you know the whole manly thing you kissed my girlfriend (Zoe) and all that rubbish (ok I admit it I was just trying to find an excuse for Dennis to fight Jake)

----------


## stapler

> I think so! I hope Dennis doesn't get into too much trouble though, Phil and Grant are tough customers. I really want Dennis and Sharon to be happy and she won't be impressed if he decides to put their happiness in jeopardy to preceed in some petty row. I think their relationship is more important to her than anything, and I think Dennis thinks that way too. I don't think he would want to revisit his past, the world of gangsters and guns are hopefully far behind him. Mind you can't put anything past a bad boy can you?! lol.


In EE you can, they completely change people all the time... Vicki's American accent for one! lol. No, you're right he wouldn't want to think Sharon would be ashamed of him, but that doesn't mean to say Phil and Grant won't be up for it - perhaps they bully him, awww...

----------


## Katie

I still don't understand why Phil and Grant would be fighting with Dennis - its not exactly likely they would want to get back with Sharon, is it? Grant might have some issues with Sharon, but Phil prob won't be bothered about Dennis and Sharon. I mean, he's been married since then!

----------


## Pixie

Phil would have problems with them as it was their family that put him in jail

----------


## angelblue

Did anyone read the mags today 

Can someone plz tell what it says 

What happens after zoe tells the pub the truth what happens to dennis do they speak or what 

Does sharon tell dennis she wants to stay and do they stay at paulines and when does zoe leave can someone plz tell if they know   :Lol:

----------


## Rach33

Sharon wants to stay, Sharon wants to Dennis to tell the truth, Kat tries to hit Dennis, Pauline kicks them out, Move in with Chrissie, ZOE LEAVES, Zoe tells the truth, Charlie wants to find Den, Kat threatens Sam then Chrissie but decides to focus all her attention on Chrissie, Dennis finds out he's got the bookies and meets Johnny Allen and everyone wants to beat Dennis up

----------


## Rach33

Oh and Dennis speaks to Zoe before she leaves and she tells him she still loves him but they manage to say some sort of goodbye

----------


## angelblue

Oh thanxs 

Why does she tell him she loves him after everything that has happened

Oh so dennis forgives her for everything

----------


## Rach33

She tells Dennis she's still in love with him but realises (about bloody time) that it will NEVER happen what planet does Zoe live on hey 

I don't think Dennis forgives her he just understands

----------


## cressa

They're desperate to bring Grant back for some reason, and I really haven't heard much about why.  I know Sharon and Dennis are soulmates and so happy (and adorable!) together and I can't wait for all that to be happening.  But WHY is Grant back?  I agree that Phil can deal with the Shannis thing.  But Grant's always been more ... beserk.  He was madly in love with Sharon when she left him.  She came back to humilate him in the Vic in front of everyone to get back at him for the Sharongate thing, and then even when she did and he found out why he said o.k., let's still get back together.  He only stayed with Tiffany because of Courtney, and he never really seemed as in love with her as he had been with Sharon.  Sharon's moved on, but has he???  And if he hasn't and wants her back, then what about Dennis???  Sharon's crumbled despite what Grant's done to her in the past -- she WAS all set to leave him for Phil, but then he'd start crying, and that would be that and she'd go with Grant.  What if the writers want to do the same thing again with Dennis instead of Phil?  And there is an underlying Grant-ness to the whole situation as it's because of the abortion Sharon had that the whole Zoe/Den/Dennis thing nearly worked, and when Sharon and Dennis get married there's speculation that kids are going to somehow figure into that.
I hope the writers don't make her want to go back to Grant, but if Sharon and Dennis are the big plot, and Grant's return is the big plot, how else are they connecting that???

----------


## Treacle

*I am going to close this now because it's exceeded way beyond 100 pages and it's a lot to read for anybody who hasn't read this thread before, thankyou all for your spoilers/comments on the "Shannis" storyline and don't worry you can still chat about it and share your spoilers here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=11451*

----------

